#lubuntu 2011-06-20
<diytto> Cool
<Phosphenes> Do ctrl-x,-c,-v,etc. Not work for moving files in lubuntu?
<jmarsden> Phosphenes: "In Lubuntu" is not specific enough.  They work for cut and paste of text in many Lubuntu applications, including Leafpad.  Are you trying to use them in pcmanfm ?
<Phosphenes> Yes that's what I meant, sorry
<jmarsden> They should work there... they are listed in the Edit menu as shortcuts for Copy and Paste... let me check here...
<Phosphenes> I see them listed too, but whenever I try it they don't work.
<Phosphenes> They still work through right clicking but it's just inconvenient
<jmarsden> Seems to work for me... run pcmanfm, click on a file to select it, ctrl-C, moev to a different directory, ctrl-v ... worked here.
<Phosphenes> That's odd, won't work for me
<Phosphenes> I'm using lubuntu 10.10
<jmarsden> Might be worth upgrading then... ah, I'm actually using 11.04 with the very latest unreleased git code version of pcmanfm, because I am testing that package... :)
<Phosphenes> Is there any way I could just upgrade the version of pcmanfm?
<jmarsden> I have a 10.10 iso here, I can create a virtual machine running 10.10 and test in a few minutes...
<jmarsden> Phosphenes: Interesting question... I don't know if I have built the git version for Maverick (10.10) yet, let me check...
<jmarsden> Looks like my Maverick builds of the very latest libfm, the library pcmanfm uses, failed.  I'll see what I can do but as of right now, there's no easy way to get the current libfm and pcmanfm code into 10.10.
<jmarsden> What is stopping you from upgrading to 11.04 ?
<Phosphenes> It ran slow when I was using kubuntu so I went back to 10.10. I guess it will run better in lubuntu though so I'll try it
<jmarsden> Right, I don't think Lubuntu 11.04 is much slower than Lubuntu 10.10 .
<Phosphenes> Ok thanks, I'll try upgrading then.
<jmarsden> Phosphenes: I just installed Lubuntu 10.10 and ctrl-x, ctrl-c and ctrl-v work for me in its version of pcmanfm, which is pcmanfm 0.9.7-0ubuntu1
<Phosphenes> That's weird, I'll try upgrading anyways to see if it works. Thanks though.
<jmarsden> You're welcome
<diytto> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<diytto> Cool
<Phosphenes> Whatever happened to that question?
<Phosphenes> lol
<diytto> Hey
<diytto> Is there a way to get rid of the windows button thing and replace it with the ubuntu menus in the default panel
<diytto> Also, can i use themes from ubuntu?
<bioterror> diytto, what windows button?
<diytto> Well thats the best way i could describe it :p the lbuntu button that has menus
<bioterror> menu button that's
<bioterror> in windows it's called "start menu"
<bioterror> and no, we dont have modules for lxpanel that has your ubuntu kind of "applications, places, system" -menu
<diytto> Erm sorry irc client just crashed
<diytto> Oh ok
<diytto> I just want all the settings menus in a panel
<diytto> Uhm, do the ubuntu themes work on lubuntu? I really like Radiance :p
<bioterror> radiance gtk2 theme yes
<diytto> Would installing gnome slow down my system :p
<bioterror> sure
<diytto> :<
<bioterror> gnome is bigger and requires more juice from your computer
<bioterror> and I dunno about your system
<diytto> Ah ok
<diytto> Well this is fine
<diytto> I have a dell latitude d600 laptop
<diytto> 512mb ram
<bioterror> I would not run Gnome
<diytto> Yea
<bioterror> I hope you have 1400x1050 panel ;)
<bioterror> as I had
<diytto> What?
<diytto> Ehhhh Docky is not working right
<diytto> Will lubuntu use my swap partition automatically?
<bioterror> you tell us
<bioterror> does top or free -m show you your swap
<jmarsden> swapon -s    # is what I would use to check
<jmarsden> or maybe cat /proc/swaps if you are really old school :)
<diytto> Is there a way to disable this laptop from sleeping in lubuntu? When it sleeps i can never wake it up
<jmarsden> diytto: There is probably a power management daemon you can configure or get rid of... but I don't know the details.
<diytto> Oh ok
<diytto> jmarsden: Do you think there might be one in the package manager?
<jmarsden> I suspect there is something installed by default... does dpkg -l |grep power-manager    show you anything interesting?
<jmarsden> Possibly gnome-power-manager ?
<diytto> Ummm i just accidentally deleted the power button from the panel :s how do i get it back
<diytto> jmarsden: It has gnome-power-manager installed
<jmarsden> OK, so that's the one to look at if you want to disable it or configure it to behave differently on your laptop.
<diytto> How do i use it
<diytto> And also how do i get my power menu button back in the panel
<jmarsden> I'm not sure... I think someone else did that a couple of months back, there is probably an answer in the lubuntu-desktop mailing list archives.
<diytto> :s
<jmarsden> I'd try it here but I am running a Debian VM and trying to get a new version of a package to build and run there so I can get it approved soon...
<diytto> :(
<diytto> Okay
<diytto> Well
<diytto> I don't know
<diytto> :/
<jmarsden> diytto: You can search the mailing list archives for the answer...
<diytto> Where?
<diytto> :s weird
<diytto> jmarsden: How do i search it?
<diytto> Found it
<jmarsden> Google is your friend, I would think   site:lists.launchpad.net lubuntu-desktop WORDS TO SEARCH FOR      might do it?
<diytto> jmarsden: Are you in lubuntu right now?
<stlsaint> sup folks
<jmarsden> diytto: No, but I finished the other packaging work, so I can run Lubuntu if there is good reason to...
<jmarsden> Hi stlsaint
<diytto> Nah im good
<diytto> Thanks
<stlsaint> jmarsden: nm getting ready to head to gym
<stlsaint> bbiab
<diytto> Thanks guys
<diytto> Going to sleep now
<mOorf> hello
<mOorf> réinstallation de lubuntu 10.4 sur laptop Fujitsu Siemens AMILO La-1703 en cours de finalisation
<mOorf> en vue d'installer proprement une solution MAO (Hydrogen, Audacity, ...)
<mOorf> sur une config de l'an 2000 :-)
<elros> parle anglais sil vous plait
<mOorf> oups sorry
<mOorf> i dont have any question for the moment but i try to make a musical station with a very old laptop (see up)
<elros> ok, you have plenty of options for different apps
<mOorf> i don't now very well lubuntu
<mOorf> :-(
<elros> lubuntu-desktop gives you the config/customization from LXDE and the default applications
<mOorf> i would like try hydrogen,audacity and some synthesis soft
<mOorf> ok
<elros> lubuntu-core gives you the config/customization and no apps
<elros> then you have to build from there, install lxterminal, web browser and so on
<bioterror> rather urxvt than lxterminal ;)
<mOorf> yes i had chromium and lx-terminal, should i don't use the synaptics manager ?
<elros> synaptic works great
<elros> but as usual, linux gives you a zillion tools to accomplish one thing, and you have to choose the tool yourself
<bioterror> OS X, Steve thinks these for you ;)
<mOorf> yes, but i am very uggly with dépendances rules :-(
<bioterror> mOorf, what do you mean by music station, are you going to do some audio editing or just playing mp3's?
<mOorf> no i want to editing and composing music...
<elros> mOorf: you could try musescore
<mOorf> for lear i've grooveschack ;-)
<mOorf> ear^
<mOorf> musecore ? what is it ?
<elros> it's for composing scores
<mOorf> ok, but what is scores for you ?
<bioterror> it's those 5 lines with notes ;)
<elros> a musical piece on a paper
<elros> it lays out notes on the bars
<elros> http://musescore.org/
<mOorf> i was try hydrogen a few hoursago (in the same configration),it seem work properly i an first time, but when i try to install jack driver it works uggly
<mOorf> ok for scores elros
<mOorf> but dor the sounds driver, should i install hydrogen, audacity and musecore without jack driver ?
<elros> it has midi playback
<elros> sorry, I don't know about jack
<bioterror> you should go with the ubuntu studio ;)
<bioterror> it should have all these fancy things setup
<mOorf> ok nop
<bioterror> lubuntu just comes with alsa
<mOorf> ok thks bio terror
<leszek> hi
<elros> mOorf: http://musescore.org/fr/manuel
<mOorf> merci beaucoup :-)
<mOorf> yes guyz thks for your help.... i try to install Hydrogen at first beacuse he don't use jack librairies (not supported in my very old laptop), i think the better is defintively to install ubuntu-studio under an other harddeck
<thereaper243> How goes the night?
<pmatulis> darn, leafpad doesn't have tab support.  any light alternative?
<pmatulis> hm, gedit is still a good option
<pmatulis> (Need to get 2,078 kB of archives. After unpacking 7,737 kB will be used.)
<Dogwar1984> new on lxdc do it support python codes
<Dogwar1984> do Lubuntu support pyton codes?
#lubuntu 2011-06-21
<sec_goat> Can any one help me with the Broadcom BCM4318 driver? Not sure where / how to get i t
<sec_goat> trying here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<sec_goat> but /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist doesnt seem to exist
<diytto> how can i check what graphics card i have?
<szczur> lspci | grep VGA
<szczur> run this in terminal
 * phillw good evening to the night shift :)
<phillw> okies, seems like diytto only one still about....
<diytto> Hmm?
<diytto> :s
<diytto> I just got a notification i was higlighted
<diytto> Whatd i miss
<phillw> you had a question regarding graphics card?
<diytto> Yea i got it thiugh
<diytto> Though*
<diytto> :)
<phillw> good, I'm just doing a quick look over before I head for bed :)
<diytto> Cool
<diytto> Night
<diytto> :p
<head_victim> I did an 11.10 - 11.04 this afternoon on my ancient laptop, other than the 5 or more prompts that I had to respond to (was trying to let it do it's thing while I was working elsewhere in the house and had to keep coming back to check it) it was flawless. Nice work.
<pmatulis> how do i configure multiple keyboard layouts?
<MK``> pmatulis: Do you mean like US, Japanese layouts or individual key layouts
<pmatulis> MK``: multiple.  i need both 'us' and 'ca fr'
<MK``> Do you have a keyboard input methods setting?
<MK``> "Keyboard Input Methods" in the software center if you do not
<pmatulis> MK``: you have s/c installed on lubuntu?
<MK``> I am using Ubuntu with gnome, not lubuntu right now. I do not know what default programs it has
<MK``> test, てすと、테스트, 特色他 ㄔㄍㄋㄔ, yeah, this one works fine pmatulis. Should have no trouble if you get it installed.
<pmatulis> MK``: which one?
<MK``> "Keyboard Input Methods" in the software center
<MK``> lets you switch between layouts with defined shortcuts
<pmatulis> MK``: can you run it and then do a 'ps ax | grep key' or somesuch
<pmatulis> MK``: i want to find the command so i can find the package
<pmatulis> MK``: doesn't s/c give you the package name?
<MK``> Oh, that
<MK``> "ibus" is the package name.
<MK``> and ibus-gtk for the gui
<MK``> ç á isn't that about all you need for french? :P
<pmatulis> wow, ibus is not a dependency of ibus-gtk
<MK``> haha
<aalkex> Hello, I was using Lubuntu 10.10 for a long time without problems, but now I decided to install 11.04, it crashes A LOT! it just goes POOF and I can see the login screen again. Sometimes I can reproduce it, sometimes I can't. any way to solve it? it was working ok before in 10.10
<bioterror> X crashes
<bioterror> if it gets you to LXDM
<bioterror> look for xorg's logs
<aalkex> for example if I set Icon size to 24 pixels in lxpanel preferences it crashes
<aalkex> where are these logs?
<bioterror> /var/logs/
<aalkex> sooo.. lets see..
<MK``> Ouch
<aalkex> so.. here I am
<MK``> You cursed me aalkex. I just went to open a terminal with alt+f3, but accidentally hit fn+f3 and made my computer fall asleep
<bioterror> ;)
<alex__> bioterror, now it did it without any reason... uhh... so I look at the log, nothing wrong there
<MK``> alex__ are you on a laptop?
<alex__> nope
<MK``> Ah.
<alex__> lxdm.log
<alex__> http://pastebin.com/JuYEHW00
<MK``> Segfault. Hm
<MK``> "Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information."
<alex__> I have two monitors, can it be a problem?
<MK``> Perhaps.
<alex__> Xorg.0.log
<alex__> http://pastebin.com/4BeF04Yr
<alex__> uhh, the fact that it was working OK makes me angry :O
<alex__> this is how I configure monitors
<alex__> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x900 --right-of DVI-0 --primary
<alex__> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1440x900 --left-of VGA-0
<MK``> Only explicit error I can see there is [ 37565.987] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<alex__> sometimes this script fails throwing me to login screen...
<alex__> apt-get install fglrx should fix it, right?
<MK``> it's ok to declare VGA-0 to be right of DVI-i which hasn't been initiated yet, right? (No idea)
<MK``> I don;t know
<alex__> why it hasn't been initiated?
<alex__> well, it was working in 10.10
<MK``> I mean, you are saying it's to the right of DVI-0 before the DVI-0 line. Again, I do not know, may be nothing
<MK``> May also want to try in #xorg
<alex__> well, kk, thanks
<alex__> I'll let you know if I will find something that will fix it
<MK``> ok
<MK``> Upgrading to 11.04 gave me many issues as well. I'm on a laptop, and a kernel regression makes it use 40% more power
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> does anyoone know the command to run the "customize look and feel" like this: http://images.maketecheasier.com/2011/02/lubuntu-install-icon-theme.png
<ActionParsnip> nm got it, lxappearence
<sec_goat> can some one help with my broadcom bcm4318 wireless card? tried  afew things nothing seems to work
<sec_goat> trying this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 but cannot seem to install ndiswrapper-utils
<sec_goat> installed some b43xx from the synaptic package manager, that didn't work
<sec_goat> also tried this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747147 and that didn;t work either
#lubuntu 2011-06-22
<diytto> whenever i plug my ipod in i get the error unhandled lockdown request (-4)
<diytto> basically it wont mount my ipod
<diytto> :<
<diytto> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phillw> diytto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<phillw> !ipod
<ubot5> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<diytto> phillw:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<diytto> :)
<diytto> im doing the bottom
<silverarrow> hi
<diytto> hey
<phillw> diytto: there are a fair few areas for i-xxx stuff, as they keep it commercial, it is not too easy for F/OSS to access.
<diytto> yea
<rabc> is best place to get latest lubuntu on http://lubuntu.net/ and download the iso?
<elros> that's the best way
<elros> the fastest way, if you already have ubuntu, is to install lubuntu-desktop
<elros> or just lubuntu-core and install whatever apps you like on top of that
<rabc> thanks elros ive got a P4 2.8Ghz by the way and was finding ubuntu bit slow also tried xubuntu and that was bit slow so hoping for better with lubuntu
<rabc> ive downloaded the latest iso can i install lubuntu-core from that or do i need another iso
<elros> draioch: you can install lubuntu from a CD or just install lubuntu-desktop package
<elros> if you don't want the default apps from lubuntu-desktop, install just lubuntu-core and the apps you want
<draioch> thanks elros so there is an option on the latest iso when booted for lubuntu core
<bioterror> elros, Unit193 had some sort of problems get into X with core :o
<bioterror> but when he installed desktop, everything worked flawlessly
<phillw> ||  Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed).  ||
<elros> ok
<elros> maybe it needs also xorg and a login manager
<elros> lubuntu-desktop has lxdm as dependency, lubuntu-core has only xorg
<pmatulis> on standard ubuntu i'm used to lock my screen with Alt-F2 (thinkpad T60).  no effect on lubuntu.  tips?
<Unit193> bioterror: You could still get the desktop if you go to TTY1 and start X then go to TTY2 and startlubuntu
<bioterror> Unit193, sure you could
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> phillw-virtual, ping
<Neosano> uh, somehow whenever I ask any application to open a folder it is opened by firefox, not by file manager, why?
<Neosano> and I would be happy if someone helped me to set up dual monitors, because in 11.04 it is no longer working
<phillw-virtual> Neosano: sorry, I do not have access to a dual monitor. I am puzzled as to why it is not working in 11.04
<pmatulis> Neosano: i have dual monitors set up but i have a dead zone on my laptop screen
<pmatulis> Neosano: did you tray arandr?
<pmatulis> *try
<Neosano> yeah, it failed
<Neosano> in 10.10 I had an autostart script which did everything for me
<Neosano> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x900 --right-of DVI-0 --primary
<Neosano> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1440x900 --left-of VGA-0
<pmatulis> Neosano: note i did say arandr
<Neosano> simple, yeh... now it works, but it makes everything crash every time I do something usual..
<Neosano> yeah, I heard
<pmatulis> k
<Neosano> it simply doesn't work as far as I remember
<Neosano> would you like to see arandr screenshot? :)
<Neosano> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6451/201106222245102056x1236.png
<Neosano> here it is
<Neosano> it simply does not allow me to place them side by side
<Neosano> + left monitor is black
<Neosano> left monitor was connected after the boot, should I restart with it?
<Neosano> kk.. reboot
<Neosano2> alright, now it is hilarious :D
<Neosano2> I can't drag it to the right GODDDAMNIT!!!!
<Neosano2> ...
<Neosano2> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/5751/201106222253291600x900s.png
<Neosano2> after reboot
<Neosano2> pmatulis, any ideas?
<Neosano2> second monitor works now, but in clone mode (shows only a part of another screen)
<elros> I'm in da picture, I'm famous
<Neosano2> xrandr --fb 3040x900
<Neosano2> ^^^ this seems to fix it o.o
<Neosano2> lets see if it will crash..
<Neosano2> whoa, IT WORKS!!
<Neosano2> or not.. hmm
<Neosano2> yeah!!
<Neosano2> okay, now how can I make it stay still after the reboot?
<elros> is this a question?
<Neosano2> yeah...
<Neosano2> well I'm talking to myself..
<elros> it's OK, I do it IRL
<Neosano2> I'll try to reboot now..
<Neosano> haha, reboot gave me two blank monitors
<Neosano> was fighting it in the console..
<rabc> hi whats the easiest way to install lubuntu-core and reformat the hard drive (xubuntu already installed) thx
<rabc> ive download http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/lubuntu-core/download but how do i installed and reformat the hard drive
<rabc> ive also booted with lubuntu-11.04.iso and a command promt came up (dont know what to do with this)
<rabc> can i reformat the drive using command promt then reboot with a lubuntu-core cd
<rabc> which is best easiest option for noob pls thx
<Phosphenes> Do you already have ubuntu or some variant of it installed?
<Phosphenes> You could just do a sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and switch to that at the log in screen
<rabc> yea thanks phosphenes xubuntu is already installed but does the sudo command wipe out existing installations i have 2 versions of xubuntu running as dual boot option so maybe have to reformat as well?
<Phosphenes> It won't remove anything, it will replace your log in screen but if you don't like it you can just sudo apt-get remove it and go back to xubuntu
<bioterror> rabc, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<Phosphenes> It installs them side by side so you can have multiple desktops at once. I've currently got Kubuntu and Lubuntu installed and I just switch between them at log in
<rabc> thx phosphenes its quite an old pc im using P4 2.8 GHz 486 ram would that make any diff
<rabc> thanks for the link bioterror ill check that out
<Phosphenes> Lubuntu is made for better performance on older PCs so it should work fine
<Phosphenes> I think the minimum system requirements are 256mb of RAM and a 1ghz processor, or something like that.
<rabc> aye thx but would i not be better reformatting first ive got 2 versions of xubuntu as dual boot and want rid of them just want lubuntu
<Phosphenes> Go to the link pasted by Bioterror then and use the command listed under remove xubuntu
<Phosphenes> That will completely get rid of it and install lubuntu on top
<rabc> ok thx so reformat not good option thx?
<Phosphenes> Not unless you really need to for some reason. It's easier to just do it this way
<Heinz_L_Maennche> rabc, u can either format ur hdd if u just want lubuntu, or keep your installations and just do something like Phosphenes said
<Heinz_L_Maennche> but it is faster to do it the second way
<rabc> yea thanks helen maybe i would like to learn the reformat clean reinstall option
<Heinz_L_Maennche> and you can keep your data and some programs...
<rabc> just want to reformat had problems with login pass also with xubuntu
<rabc> if is not too hard
<rabc> was hoping that the lubuntu-11.04.iso would have reformat option on reboot like some of the ubuntu iso ive used
<Heinz_L_Maennche> then just use the "erase entire disk - and use it for lubuntu" option while installing lubuntu from cd/usb/whatever^^
<rabc> never done a reformat with linux in terminal yet so "erase entire disk" in terminal the back to command promt and then "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core"
<rabc> is that it ?
<rabc> or is there a linux equivelent of a boot disk i could use for reformat
<Heinz_L_Maennche> just download the lubuntu.iso file, burn it or ut it on usb and bott from it
<Heinz_L_Maennche> *boot
<rabc> ive got lubuntu-11.04.iso rebooted with that and command promt came up (dont know what to do next with that) and dont think its the core version
<rabc> ive got coreboot 6554 from the linux format DVD maybe that would do it?
<rabc> thanks folks im gonna have to read up some more on this and i appreciate all the help might be back later
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> what's the program used in lubuntu as calendar when you click "clock"?
<draioch> is there a livecd for lubuntu that lets me reformat the drive and installs lubuntu-core
<Heinz_L_Maennche> draioch did u ever try using google and type "lubuntu"
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ?
<rabc> yes heinz ive been at this all evening
<rabc> i used sudo apt-get remove ............. to get rid of xubuntu
<rabc> a link to a bootable cd iso with reformat option like the ubuntu live cd is what im looking for thanks
<Heinz_L_Maennche> rabc,  well why don't u just get the iso-image from lubuntu.net and install it?
<rabc> yes thanks ive tried  lubuntu-11.04.iso
<Heinz_L_Maennche> but?
<rabc> it took me to the command promt
<rabc> i thought it would be like the live cd with reformat option
<rabc> maybe i need to research more as u suggest
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hm...usually if u boot from the cd u should get somewhat lika a gui
<rabc> yes thats what i thought all i want to do is any easy way to reformat ext4 and install lubuntu-core
<rabc> i got lubuntu running from the lubuntu-core_0.18_i386.deb
<rabc> so im gettin somewhere i like it v much and now want to do a clean install
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hm...the easiest way really is to either install it from the cd (which should be all gui in 11.04) or install lxde on ubuntu
<Heinz_L_Maennche> (first one is easier=
<Heinz_L_Maennche> )
<rabc> thanks maybe i try that boot with lubuntu-11.04.iso again but will i be able to get lubuntu core running from that
<rabc> what about ubuntu-minimal cd maybe that has reformat option then lxde on top of that
<Heinz_L_Maennche> do u only want lubuntu-core or do u wnat a comlete lubuntu (wich lxde-desktop)?
<rabc> thats the same as lubuntu is it?
<rabc> i want it as lean as possible so core would be good
<Heinz_L_Maennche> i think lubuntu-core is just the core...so no desktop...only terminal
<Heinz_L_Maennche> that might be why it takes you to the terminal all the time...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ^^
<bioterror> lubuntu-code comes without lxdm
<bioterror> *core
<rabc> hmm thanks bioterror
<rabc> gonna do more reading up as confused as ever but thats why im here to learn
<rabc> dont want to take up any more of your time thanks
<Heinz_L_Maennche> rabc, so i think u might just want to install lubuntu
<Heinz_L_Maennche> from the cd
<rabc> maybe that would be the easiest
<Heinz_L_Maennche> yes
<bioterror> with lubuntu-desktop you wont go wrong ;)
<bioterror> you CANT GO
<Heinz_L_Maennche> and it really is some kind of minimalistic...
<rabc> and i can just manually remove apps
<rabc> and its the same as core
<Heinz_L_Maennche> yes...but i think u won'r really need to
<rabc> ok by the way is core just terminal with no gui
<Heinz_L_Maennche> at least i can't see why
<Heinz_L_Maennche> yes
<Heinz_L_Maennche> core is without gui (afaik)
<Unit193> rabc: Not exactly
<rabc> i thought i was running core now from the lubuntu-core_0.18_i386.deb i just installed
<bioterror> core is without display manager
<rabc> how can i check if its core now?
<bioterror> it does not install a graphical logging manager
<rabc> thanks unit193
<bioterror> startx is your friend
<bioterror> or startlubuntu or what ever it was
<Unit193> startlubuntu after you start X
<Unit193> It takes two TTYs >_>
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> echo "exec startlubuntu" .xinitrc
<bioterror> echo "exec startlubuntu" > .xinitrc
<maraz> uh
<maraz> no
<maraz> >>
<maraz> unless you want to overwrite the whole file
<bioterror> no point in >> as it just appends
<bioterror> xinit just reads that exec line
<rabc> filemanager is PCManFM 0.9.9
<rabc> cant see anywhere to confirm version lubuntu im using
<Unit193> lsb_release -a
<bioterror> I cant see your point
#lubuntu 2011-06-23
<rabc> thanks unit193 that worked
<Unit193> rabc: Glad I could help! Starting the core or the version check?
<rabc> dont know if core or not tho
<rabc> rabc@rabc-OptiPlex-GX280:~$ lsb_release -a
<rabc> No LSB modules are available.
<rabc> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<rabc> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<rabc> Release:	11.04
<rabc> Codename:	natty
<rabc> gonna try reboot with iso again and check that its 100% https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD
<Unit193> If you just installed (NO program changes), you should be able to run dpkg -l |grep lubuntu-desktop
<rabc> yea thanks but i wanted to reformat to ext4 and reinstall a clean lubuntu due to corrupt dual boot xubuntu
<rabc> dont know if the iso has reformat option
<rabc> maybe the iso is corrupt that why https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD
<Unit193> You can "Use Entire Disk"
<Unit193> You're bioterror, you know everything! :P
<bioterror> what
<rabc> it just takes me to command promt with iso thought would be gui and refomat option
<rabc> i love the lubuntu ive installed now its the best of all ive tried over the last year and half with machine so gonna stick with it and try and get clean install
<Unit193> rabc: If you're feeling the initiative, you can do a mini install :)
<rabc> is that ubuntu minimal iso then lxde?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> Then you would install lubuntu-desktop
<rabc> thanks unit193 ill check out if theres reformat option with the minimal cd but i love to try everything, loveto learn thanks thank
<rabc> !Alternate CD
<ubot5> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Unit193> rabc: IIRC, there is no AltCD for Lubuntu 11.04
<Unit193> rabc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<rabc> k thanks
<rabc> ah thanks unit123 sounds like the 11.04 32 Bit from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall is the one for me but wonder will it give me option for reformat
<rabc> one way to find out ;)
<Unit193> Just select "Use Entire Disk" (And Command-line Install while you're at it)
<linuxman410> have they decided light gm or lxde for lubuntu 11.10
<Phosphenes> Does lubuntu 11.04 have python2 installed by default?
<rabc> back again sry i got the minimal iso booted and it went to the end but when final reboot ended up with a blank screen, wondering where i went wrong im now using another pc and trying again im at the [! software selection] bit and wondering what options do i need if any to avoid the black screen at the end
<Phosphenes> Nevermind, it does
<rabc> there is options for ubuntu/mythubuntu/kubuntu and edubuntu desktop but none for lubuntu should i just continue or have i used the wrong or corrupt mini.iso
<Phosphenes> Lubuntu isn't listed in mayn things yet because it only recently became an official ubuntu ditribution (May I think).
<Phosphenes> You can install ubuntu here and then install the lubuntu desktop through the console afterwards
<rabc> k thanks ive continued it, so if it works this time after reboot and no black screen  i go to terminal and do "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<Unit193> rabc: At that black screen, hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and type sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Phosphenes> Might be CTRL+ALT+F2 instead. That's what it is on my computer. Try both.
<Unit193> Forgot about that...
<rabc> \o/ thanks so much unit193 + phosphenes so there is hope for me yet
<rabc> final rebboot done i hit CTRL+ALT+F2 took me to a blue screen (was expecting terminal) should i CTRL ALT DEL and try again
<rabc> i left the mini.iso cd in and its back to the first screen with install command line install etc can i go to command line install and try the sudo command then
<rabc> or take cd out reboot andCTRL ALT F2 or does it matter
<Phosphenes> If its installed take the cd out
<rabc> at command promt after login so must be ok: which one is best: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop OR sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<rabc> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp
<rabc> think theres a mistake in that section its confusing to me anyways
<Phosphenes> uh, I'd just use sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<rabc> k thanks phosphenes
<Phosphenes> Or use the link bioterror gave earlier
<Phosphenes> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<Phosphenes> And remove all the base ubuntu stuff when you're doing it
<Phosphenes> First code on there
<rabc> u mean the sudo apt-get remove acpi-support acpid adium-theme-ubuntu ,,,,,,,,, command
<rabc> does it matter which one is first
<Phosphenes> Copy and paste the entire line on that page
<Phosphenes> into the console
<rabc> yea thx but do that after sudo apt get install lubuntu..... or before
<Phosphenes> It includes that on the end of the code, so you don't need anything else
<Phosphenes> After that do a sudo apt-get dit-upgrade
<Phosphenes> dist-upgrade*
<rabc> thx phosphenes aah so u only need the command link from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde and no need for sudo apt get install lubuntu
<Unit193> --no-install-recommends was the correct answer
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends is the easy way to do it
<Phosphenes> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop is on the end of the code from that link. But I'd do whatever Unit193 says because he's probably more experienced than I am
<rabc> yea thanks unit193 phosphenes ii cant copy the whole command from that http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde link into my other machine
<rabc> anyways
<Unit193> If this is a mini install, you shouldn't need it >_>
<Phosphenes> oh lol
<rabc> no worries im learning fast here and really grateful for the help
<rabc> so its sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<Phosphenes> rabc, that should work
<Phosphenes> Actually, other way around sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<rabc> shit too late i put in "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop" copyied it exactly from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp
<Unit193> That's fine then
<rabc> pheew
<Unit193> Both will work
<rabc> u guys/gals have some patience dealing with noobs like me ive been at this for about the last 15 hours
<MK``> haha it doesn't matter
<MK``> parameter order like that is fine
<rabc> k thx everything is done but done back at command promt should i reboot or is there another command to use
<diytto> Hai
<diytto> Im playing a video in vlc but randomly my processor usage jumps up to max and I can't do anything
<rabc> "every is done but now back at command"
<diytto> Should I use a different player?
<rabc> gonna try a reboot
<Unit193> rabc: Yep, that's what you do!
<rabc> thanks god already done it
<Phosphenes> For future reference, you can do ctrl alt f7 to get out of the console
<Unit193> diytto: Watch a video and have (h)top running to make sure it's VLC that spikes
<rabc> thx
<diytto> Unit193: Can i get it from synaptic?
<diytto> I cant do anything atm
<diytto> Its frozen completely
<diytto> ._.
<Unit193> diytto: htop you can, top is already installed (They are terminal programs)
<diytto> Oh ok
<diytto> Hold on
<diytto> :p
<diytto> Unit193: Will it keep a log?
<Unit193> Nope
<diytto> Well ok
<diytto> Ill try it
<rabc> \o/ yea im in lubunu thx soooo much unit123 phosphenes
<Phosphenes> No problem, I just started with it recently too so I know your pain.
<rabc> for all the help ill make a donation when i get a few pounds together any link to donate pls
<Unit193> rabc: I actually don't know where to point you on that one...
<Phosphenes> I don't think lubuntu specifically takes donations, but you could donate to ubuntu
<Phosphenes> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<Phosphenes> Or linux
<Phosphenes> http://www.linuxfund.org/donate/
<diytto> Linux :)
<Unit193> I'm sure LXDE has one too
<diytto> Is there a way for lubuntu to use my swap partition?
<diytto> I have 2GB allocated for that
<Phosphenes> Wrong link for the linux donation, I think this ones right
<Phosphenes> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/participate/linux-donate
<rabc> yea thanks will do ill will prob hang around and maybe learn some things from time to time here also thanks again bye o/
<diytto> I guess the better question is how can i get lubuntu to use my swap partition :p
<diytto> Unit193, Phosphenes ^ :s
<Phosphenes> Sorry, I'm not good with partitioning
<diytto> Oh
<diytto> :(
<Phosphenes> Are you installing from scratch?
<diytto> No
<Phosphenes> oh
<diytto> I partitioned it on install though
<diytto> I already have the partition
<Phosphenes> As long as there is a swap partition it should use it
<Unit193> diytto: Terminal command sudo blkid
<diytto> Unit193: What now?
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type    sudo blkid    to see if it will "see" the swap
<diytto> It does
<diytto> Unit193: It sees it. Does that mean it is using it?
<jmarsden> diytto: What does swapon -s     say >
<diytto> jmarsden: /dev/sda2 partition 2445308 0 -1
<jmarsden> Then yes, it is using it.
<diytto> Okay cool :)
<diytto> Unit193: Oh sure, now that i run htop it works
<diytto> :/
<Unit193> I fixed your problem :D
<diytto> Lol
<diytto> Maybe
<diytto> It might have been overheating actually
<diytto> Thats my first bet
<wildbat> hmm, anyone installed lxde / lubuntu have idea why "ALT+f2 or W+R " work only once ?
<Neosano> source_lxrandr.py
<Neosano>     if os.path.exists(os.path.join(os.path.expanduser("~/.config/autstart","lxrandr-autostart.desktop"))):
<Neosano> autstart
<Neosano> a typo, right?
<Neosano> next line has it too
<phillw-virtual> I would assume so!
<Neosano> ^^
<Neosano> so where should I report it?
<phillw-virtual> ubuntu-bug lxrandr should bring up the reporting system
<Neosano> bah, my brain brain is fucked enough with trying to set up dual monitors
<phillw> it's okay - I'll report it for you if you want.
<Neosano> I did it already
<phillw> okies :)
<Neosano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxrandr/+bug/801116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 801116 in lxrandr (Ubuntu) "A typo in source_lxrandr.py" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> Neosano: I've just confimed it. A quick fix for one of the team (I hope!)
<Neosano> :)
<Neosano> still this typo doesn't affect me (probably)
<Neosano> what should I do to make dual monitors work
<Neosano> I want them to be configured when I login
<phillw> Neosano: while they look into it, you can try 'old' way we used in 10.10 to see if that will get you running... http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84
<Neosano> phillw, says something about xorg.conf file, huh?
<Neosano> I'm pretty sure it dissapeared few versions ago
<bioterror> Neosano, buy me another ViewSonic VP2030b and I'll investigate this dual screen ;)
<Neosano> ha-ha, sure!!!
<Neosano> think of it
<Neosano> it's not hard to setup two same monitors
<Neosano> they should be different :>
<bioterror> people mostly has problems with laptop + television :D
<Neosano> so.. what I currently use...
<Neosano> #!/bin/sh
<Neosano> sleep 8
<Neosano> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1440x900
<Neosano> xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of VGA-0
<Neosano> and this script goes to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<Neosano> and sometimes it works, sometimes it throws me back to the login screen, sometimes both screens turn black
<bioterror> back to login screen sounds like X crashes
<bioterror> or lxdm
<Neosano> sometimes it works for a while and then x crashes
<Neosano> yes, it is
<phillw> Neosano: only requires x-org if it does not work 'out of te box'
<Neosano> phillw, what do you mean?
<phillw> the 2nd posting is using xorg.conf. the 1st is 'native'
<Neosano> oh, the post about grandr?
<Neosano> yeah, awesome, after reboot I'll have my screen screwed, grandr helped a lot.
<phillw> yeah
<Neosano> screens*
<Neosano> because lxrandr tries to setup them the way it wants, I guess
<phillw> 1st time i've seen lxandr bug repoted :(
<Neosano> ... using dual monitors for a year, I want to bash lxrandr with hammer!!!
<Neosano> a simple "left-of" button in lxrandr can be so useful
<Neosano> or even a simple edit box for custom commands :|
<phillw> i don't have dual monior either, those posts were from the people who got it working in 10.10 :)
<Neosano> well, maybe it's bad to throw such things directly here, but
<Neosano> #!/bin/bash
<Neosano> sleep 2
<Neosano> xrandr --output VGA-0 --off
<Neosano> xrandr --output DVI-0 --off
<Neosano> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x900 --right-of DVI-0 --primary
<Neosano> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1440x900 --left-of VGA-0
<Neosano> #pcmanfm --wallpaper-mode=color
<Neosano> #pcmanfm --wallpaper-mode=stretch
<Neosano> this script was working in 10.10 with pcmanfm lines uncommented
<Neosano> now, in 11.04 it makes X crash
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> stops lxdm
<bioterror> and backtraces startlubuntu command? :D
<Neosano> well, it works for a while, then crahses when I click anywhere
<Neosano> sometimes does not crash when I click, but still crashes in a minute
<Neosano> and ta-dam login screen
<Neosano> I was showing some logs yesterday
<Neosano> something about seg fault
<bioterror> then backtrace
<Neosano> uhh, where can I see the logs of this channel?
<bioterror> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Neosano> lxdm.log http://pastebin.com/JuYEHW00
<Neosano> Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/4BeF04Yr
<amadeo> hey guys I'm using Lubuntu on a Panel PC and when Lubuntu shutdowns it displays a lot of text then gives me a system is halted, I was wondering if i could change this to giving no text or possibly a blank screen when the system is halted
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> shutdown -h now
<bioterror> should power off completely
<bioterror> unless you have problems with acpi or something
<amadeo> yea The issue is im distributing this product as an embedded system
<amadeo> how would i check any problems with acpi?
<Neosano> btw, I'm really amazed how lubuntu shuts down in 3 seconds :O
<amadeo> yea its very impressive
<amadeo> so the best case should a it is now safe to shut down my computer
<amadeo> do you gus have any idea how to start?
<Ahmuck> shutdown -P now
<Ahmuck> heh, didn't backread
<Ahmuck> how to start what?>
<bioterror> Ahmuck, init 5 :D
<amadeo> I basically want to be able to get a it is not safe to shutdown your computer screen on lubuntu
<amadeo> seems silly i know, but this is for an internship and my boss is kind of a dick
<Ahmuck> but it is iirc
<Ahmuck> is your boss a guy or a gal
<amadeo> guy
<bioterror> amadeo, get that screen on where?
<amadeo> basically when I click logout->shutdown
<amadeo> it shows Lubuntu witht he dots
<amadeo> then prints a lot of things to the screen
<amadeo> afterwards it prints over what was already printed
<Ahmuck> ah, a wait till poweroff
<amadeo> system is halted
<Ahmuck> just disable the powerbutton until shutdown
<amadeo> its a switch
<Ahmuck> you can power off when "system is halted"
<amadeo> this panelpc is a piece of shit and the kernel support is shotty at best
<amadeo> yes i know but if im going to distribute this i need it so its more graceful
<amadeo> maybe a black screen
<amadeo> or even no text at all, just system is halted
<Ahmuck> just power it off
<Ahmuck> as i posted
<amadeo> again, i know
<Ahmuck> shutdown -P now
<amadeo> but this is for an end user
<amadeo> not for me
<Ahmuck> well, ur talking about product development now, not user support
<bioterror> we dont get paid for doing your job ;)
<amadeo> haha i know
<amadeo> but any suggestions on where to start?
<bioterror> amadeo, I still dont get it what you're going to do
<bioterror> you want a image which says "it's not safe to turn computer off"?
<amadeo> i want an image that says it is now safe to turn off your computer
<bioterror> where? :D
<bioterror> put it as background :D
<bioterror> ahhh yes
<bioterror> hahaha sorry
<bioterror> you want a WINDOWS COMPUTER
<Neosano> lol
<amadeo> yea my boss does, not me
<bioterror> year 1995 called, they want your windows 95 back :D
<amadeo> trust me it took everything in the world to convince him linux was the better solution
<amadeo> yea well when the board youre using is ACPI 1.0 compliant you need to work around it
<bioterror> you have some old embedded stuff?
<amadeo> yea
<bioterror> I really dont know anything else than that plymouth image
<bioterror> but now I'm off to the shopping mall
<amadeo> ok, thanks guys
<bioterror> midsummer is knocking the door and 1.5 hours left to do shoppings
<jo-erlend> does Lubuntu come with Network-manager installed by default?
<amadeo> i believe it comes with nm-manager
<amadeo> *network manager
<silverarrow> jo-erlend, it does have a network manager, much like ubuntu
<silverarrow> I'm in lubuntu now
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, "a network manager"? Let me rephrase. Does it include nm-connection-editor?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> I cannot figure out where to check for it
<silverarrow> perhaps it doesn't then
<silverarrow> is it a problem to install manually?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, do you know how to open a terminal?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> but I am crap with commands
<silverarrow> I fuzz lol
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, can you open a terminal and type nm-connection-editor and see if you get a dialog?
<silverarrow> ** (nm-connection-editor:1560): WARNING **: nm_connection_list_new: failed to load VPN plugins: Couldn't read VPN .name files directory /etc/NetworkManager/VPN.
<silverarrow> and a network applicatoin popped up
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, did you get a dialog on your screen? A window?
<jo-erlend> great.
<silverarrow> a bit like this one
<silverarrow> http://www.kiwwito.com/uploads/images/full/652ed52a6a7543ca570d14f40677d79d860ebb6d.png
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, right. If you click on the network icon in your panel, do you get a menu such as this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Screenshot-2.png
<silverarrow> yes
<jo-erlend> great. Thank you. :)
<silverarrow> I don't notice much difference from the one in Ubuntu
<silverarrow> but I haven't had Ubuntu in months now
<silverarrow> I have lubuntu on two laptops, one very old minimal spec model, and one newer,
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, the indicators are available for gnome-panel, xfce4-panel, unity-panel and lxpanel at least. That's a very good thing. :)
<jo-erlend> I didn't know if they were included by default though.
<silverarrow> the old one 700MHz cpu, the newer one 2,6 MHz cpu
<silverarrow> is there an option for easy network manager other than the default?
<jo-erlend> there are others, yes.
<jo-erlend> wicd, for instance. But network-manager is recommendable.
<jo-erlend> network-manager also notifies other application when network status changes, so that they can act properly. Your email client won't complain about being offline, etc.
<jo-erlend> is there only one iso for lubuntu?
<phillw> jo-erlend: nope, there is a wole little familiy of them :)
<phillw> *whole*
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. I could only find one download on the website.
<phillw> !topic
<ubot5> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok. Why is there only one iso available on the website?
<phillw> jo-erlend: I do not maintain the website :P I help look after the wiki area.
<jo-erlend> I'm looking forward to testing it. I've just downloaded the iso and creating a vbox guest. :)
<phillw> i am just updating my 11-10 alpha1
<jo-erlend> a1 is way too early for me. :)
<phillw> there is a known gremlin in the a1.
 * phillw goes and checks the wiki area to ensure it is noted
<jo-erlend> does lubuntu use zeitgeist?
<phillw> we follow the ubuntu ethos.
<amadeo> figured it out
<jo-erlend> phillw, what does that mean?
<amadeo> if anyone was wondering I had to make the kernel output to a logfile only not console
<phillw> jo-erlend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<phillw> amadeo: congratulations on getting it done :)
<amadeo> phillw, thanks, its a hack way around it but hey, it works
<jo-erlend> phillw, hmm... But Lubuntu obviously doesn't use all the software that Ubuntu does.
<phillw> jo-erlend: no, it does not. The software chosen is low resource usage. However any one can install anything from the main repo if they so wish. (I know some people cannot live without FireFox)
<jo-erlend> yes, I know that.
<jo-erlend>  was wondering if Lubuntu uses zeitgeist by default.
<phillw> I have a full LAMP server on mine :D
<phillw> jo-erlend: from what I can see it is gnome based. I'm not sure just how much of the gnome library it would want to bring in as depedancies.
<phillw> give me a couple of minuites, just firing up 11.04 in VB
<phillw> jo-erlend: it wants to use about 1MB of disk space and dowload 175k - looks pretty lean.
<jo-erlend> zeitgeist?
<phillw> yes
<jo-erlend> I don't know how much memory it uses though. If it's not too much, then it should be included. It really rocks.
<jo-erlend> applications need to be aware of it though.
<phillw> memory is a really tight requirement!
<jo-erlend> yes, I know. On Xfce, there is a plugin to enable gnome-panel applets to be used on xfce4-panel. Is there anything similar for lxpanel?
<phillw> I'm not familiar with the applets, sorry.
<AmberJ> phillw, there?
<phillw> AmberJ: present
<AmberJ> phillw, I poked you a couple of days ago about lxde menu unable to find and add some of my apps...
<AmberJ> IT was ktouch at that time...
<AmberJ> but somehow magically after a few reboots, Ktouch appears in my menu now...
<AmberJ> But I'll like to have separate entries for all libreoffice programs (writer etc.)...right now it just shows single libreoffice entry
<AmberJ> In future I may find more such instances so thought that it was worth asking...
<phillw> I can try putting libreoffice onto my 11-04 for you and see what happens
<phillw> I've not seen the finished list of apps for 11-10 yet.
<kubu2> is lxdm no longer maintained?  just installed on kubuntu bec kde is acting up and it's presenting me systrem users instead of real user.
<kubu2> should ignore users with pid < 1000
<amadeo> does anybody know how to get  "waiting" cursor on ubuntu
<amadeo> *lubuntu
<pmatulis> why does xorg crash when i try to change my desktop background?
<Unit193> pmatulis: To a solid color?
<Unit193> Bug #718343 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 718343 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "whole session crashes on setting wallpaper mode to "background color only"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718343
<amadeo> anyone have any idea
<Unit193> amadeo: Mouse themes. I have a small watch at the bottom right corner of the arrow
<amadeo> Unit193: how do I change them?
<Unit193> amadeo: 1. Download Theme 2. Extract to ~/.icons 2.1 Create the folder .icons if it does not exist in your home folder. 2.2 It is a hidden folder so hit CTRL+H to view hidden folders. 3. Open up a Terminal and type in   sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme   5. Choose the newly installed theme by entering the right number representing the new theme. 6. Restart Xorg by loggin out and back in again or restart
<amadeo> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> amadeo: Sure!
#lubuntu 2011-06-24
<pmatulis> Unit193: yes, that's the one (solid colour)
<Unit193> pmatulis: Bug #718343 and https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04094.html
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 718343 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "whole session crashes on setting wallpaper mode to "background color only"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718343
<pmatulis> Unit193: yes, that was a bit of a shocker when it happens
<phillw> it is being looked at.
<Unit193> Yep!
<Rounin> Hello! I was wondering if there's any clever way of keeping lubuntu-desktop installed without always getting apport and chromium?
<Unit193> Rounin: lubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage and it's ok if it gets removed
<Rounin> Yeah hm... Perhaps I should just install it once and remove it then... Thanks for the advice, Unit193
<Unit193> I don't have lubuntu-desktop installed anymore (I removed some unused programs)
<gumus> hi
<gumus> can I add start-up sound on lubuntu ?
<gumus> does anyone know how to activate that ?
<gumus> hello ?
<draioch> ive just installed lubuntu 11.04 and trying to swap chome for FF browser 5 but cant get past admin password, to load synatpic, i only put in one pass at the sys install stage and that no work any fix/link/wiki for this pls thx
<Heinz_L_Maennche> draioch, have u tried "sudo apt-get install firefox" yet?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> (in terminal)
<draioch> thanks heinz, yea have been looking at terminal fixes for this but need to get that admin pass sorted anyway thx
<Rounin> Hello! I installed Lubuntu earlier, and I've just noticed that most windows are now missing their menu bar... As in, I can access the menus by using keyboard shortcuts, but they're not actually shown anywhere
<Rounin> Is there a secret setting one should know about?
<Rounin> This seems to be happening in both GTK+ and Qt apps, for whatever reason
<heynow> hello
<heynow> how can i change default user to login?
<heynow> got that - i hope
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> I was thinking that the Danish translations of Lubuntu (the menus, mainly) could use a bit of fixing
<kristian-aalborg> but I'm wondering if these translations are actually via LXDE?
<kristian-aalborg> ... or opendesktop?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there an alternative to powerpoint in lubuntu?
<bioterror> libreoffice ;)
<silverarrow> I think I have abi
<bioterror> abiword is just a application to write documents
<bioterror> an
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow>  will look up libreoffice
<silverarrow> is it in package manager?
<bioterror> in 11.04 yes
<bioterror> in 10.10 you need PPA
<silverarrow> thanks again, found it
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> bioterror, the coffee device is on it's way
<bioterror> :D
<silverarrow> apparently just a bit delayed at the post office due to badly written address
<silverarrow> it's summer, fewer people and they are slow to look up peopel and addresses
<silverarrow> libre is installing
#lubuntu 2011-06-25
<phillw> jmarsden: are you still about?
<jmarsden> phillw: Yes.
<phillw> I still cannot get this bl**dy guest additions to work :( - I know it is operator error, but I've tried and tried again. If you could schedule a bit of time when things are not too busy, I'd appreciate a bit of help as to why tis idiot cannot get it to work!
<phillw> There is no urgency, the VM's are functioning. It is simply, for me, the lack of being able to C&P between them and also the 'main system'
<phillw> btw, has there been any progress on the gnome-power-manager bug in 11-10?
<jmarsden> I've not done anything on the gnome-power-manager thing, and I don't know of Julien or anyone else doing anything further with it.
<jmarsden> Re cut and paste... they work (say between two instances of leafpad, for a consistent simple test case) on your host OS, right?  Does cut and paste also work between two instances of leafpad that are both running in the same virtualbox VM?
<phillw> I've only been trying to c&P between Terminal sessions and web pages with code commands. Ctrl+C from web area and Shift+Ctrl+V This works fine on my base system, but the clipboard is not shared.
<phillw> between 2 leafpads, on same VM - it works fine.
<jmarsden> Terminal to web has all the weird "wrong clipboard" issues involved.  OK... can you do leafpad to leafpad where each leafpad is in a different VM, or where one is in the host OS and one in a VM?
 * phillw is just firing up 11-10 VM
<phillw> C&P does not work either way with 11-04 VM and 11-10 VM
<phillw> soz, had to killall gnome-power-manager... it is a real PITA!
<jmarsden> You are killing it in the 11.10 VM?  I must have too much spare CPU for my own good, or something, I've run an 11.10 Alpha1 VM and not noticed the issue :)
<phillw> yup, in my 11-10 it cranks my 2nd CPU to 100%
<phillw> I've seen it mentioned a couple of times, we are getting used to just issuing the command.
<phillw> But, I'm only running a poorly AMD Turon :P
<phillw> *lowly*
<jmarsden> Yes... OK, it does that here too, on my quad core Q9550 I didn't even notice until I looked for it in htop :)
<phillw> I've got a CPU all to myself :P
<phillw> at least that is what that darned gnome system uses!
<jmarsden> Hmmm, I am wondering if Guest additions don't fully like the X in Oneiric?  I can resize my 11.04 VM and the screen resizes to match.  In my 11.10 VM it doesn't... testing...
<phillw> I'll leave that with you, bed time here!
<jmarsden> OK, goodnight :)
<john_rambo>  Hi, I while starting a game using I *sometimes* find that audio is completely gone ...is there a way to get audio back other that rebooting ? (Lubuntu 11.04)
<john_rambo> *using wine
<xh> hi! i have set up a wallpaper, now when i go to desktop prefs > appearance > wallpaper mode, and select 'Fill with background color only' xorg crashes and i am left with a virtual console; is there a known fix for this?
<buff27> xh, do you also have gnome or kde on the same system? as I cant see "appearance" under prefs
<xh> buff27: i am just right-clicking the desktop and selecting 'Desktop Settings'
<xh> buff27: i don't have the full kde or gnome, only the libs
<buff27> xh, I confirm the error
<xh> buff27: ok, which bugtracker should this be tracked to? openbox, lxde or lubuntu?
<buff27> xh, not sure how where or if to log a bug
<buff27> maybe someone else can advise?
<xh> buff27: do you happen to know which config file stores the wallpaper settings? it does not appear to be anywhere in ~/.config/openbox; setting the image to a transparent pixel will work but is kind of stupid..
<xh> buff27: oh, found it, looks like this is pcmanfm-related: the setting are in ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf
<xh> buff27: ok, i going to try setting wallpaper_mode=1 in  ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf
<buff27> xh, roger
<xh> buff27: didn't work, tried both 0 and 1 for wallpaper_mode, but no change, cannot get rid of the picture; the funny thing is that there are two pcmanfm.conf files: ~/.config/pcmanfm/pcmanfm.conf and ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf
<xh> buff27: looks like the second is used
<buff27> xh, you trying to reduce ram usage?
<xh> buff27: by removing the wallpaper? no, i just have days when i prefer solid colors
<xh> buff27: white space (or other-colored space) is the basic element of design, as someone said :)
<xh> buff27: and any kind of _form_ is actually taking space, so you get less of it
<buff27> xh, so is it a bug to report?
<xh> buff27: i suppose so, but it is tricky to figure out where to, and what are the preconditions to reproduce, do you have a dual monitor setup? because i do, and it i did not try with a single head
<buff27> xh, no just a single monitor
<buff27> xh, and a fresh install just a few hours ago with a few of my favourite packages apt-get'd
<xh> buff27: i see, oh, looks like what i need: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<xh> buff27: that's really neat!
<buff27> xh, what's that?
<xh> buff27: you just run in terminal `ubuntu-bug pcmanfm` or whatever component is affected and the app does most of the job for you..
<buff27> xh, uh errrr really?
<xh> buff27: try it :)
<xh> buff27: it will then open a browser window to fill in the details and stuff
<xh> buff27: um, but i still have create a launchpad account..
<buff27> xh, i see, i was just reading about apport
<buff27> pm xh?
<xh> buff27: how does that work?
<buff27> pm  = private message, as in I'm requesting to private message you
<xh> buff27: i understand but never did it before, do i have to type some command?
<buff27> xh, what irc client do you use?
<xh> buff27: xchat
<buff27> xh, you should see like a new channel with my nick
<draioch> have probs trying to get sound output on a dell optiplex g280, have alsa default drivers installed, check obvious mute sound level any help pls
<draioch> running lubuntu 11.04
<jmarsden> draioch: I'm not an expert on the sound stuff, but you can try using alsamixer in a terminal window to see what the sound device settings are and set volume levels per device...
<draioch> ok thanks jmarsden
<jmarsden> draioch: You're welcome.
<Dexo> hey, can i ask a question
<Dexo> is there a difference between Lubuntu and getting Ubuntu Server and installing LXDE?
<Octatron> A lot of the polished interface isn't setup probably I'd say?  Issue like when you install a new program the menu wouldn't show the program without running a script
<Octatron> At least that was my experience with installing Ubuntu and icewm, blackbox and fluxbox in the past
<Dexo> is lubuntu better than ubuntuserver+lxde?
<Dexo> cause im gonna use it on my old deksotp to host a game server and i want a gui since im not great with terminal so i choose lxde since its light
<Octatron> It's basically the same thing except with Lubuntu someone has gone through and made sure all the loose ends are sorted out so everything works seamlessly without having to invoke isoteric commands from terminal
<Dexo> ok then lubuntu it is
<Octatron> good choice, saves alot of headache I'd say
<Dexo> one friend says ONLY ubuntu server. one says Mint. so i conprimised.
<Octatron> Hope the game isn't too high end on an old pc
<Dexo> MineCraft
<Octatron> how old is the laptop?
<Dexo> pentium 3, 512mb ram
<Dexo> del optiplex gx110
<Dexo> could that handle lxde
<Octatron> maybe ferret out another 512mb and it might be ok
<draioch> how can i tell what sound card is installed
<Octatron> lspci at terminal
<Dexo> with that i have now, do u recommand just ubuntu server?
<Octatron> or lspci | grep sound
<Octatron> see how you go, try it I'm just guessing here
<Dexo> if its to slow, ill just reinstall with just server
<draioch> thx octatron got an output from that lspci thx
<Dexo> is lubuntu 10.4 lighter than 11.04
<jmarsden> draioch: Or alsamixer, press f2 and a menu showing various alsa config items appears...
<Octatron> Providing the sound driver's actually loaded
<draioch> yea thx ill have another try with that later thx jmarsden octatron
<Octatron> Look around for some extra ram if you can, it shouldn't be too expensive if you need to buy it.. it might even take old desktop pc ram
<Dexo> ddr ram is expensive compared to ddr2
<Dexo> ill check my other old desktop, i think it has ddr2 though
<Octatron> always cool when you can reuse old parts
<Octatron> perhaps run memcheck at startup to check it's all working as well
<Dexo> k. whats better amd athlon 64 or pentium 3
<Dexo> both 1 gig ram
<Dexo> im not good with processors.
<jmarsden> Dexo: At the same clock speed, a PIII might be faster than an Athlon 64.  But most Athlon 64s will run at a higher clock than a PIII...
<Octatron> might have to run some benchmark software, I'm not sure but I usually trusted Intel over AMD the old stuff use to overheat
<jmarsden> Dexo: If you can boot from the Lubuntu livecd, hardinfo has some basic benchmark tests in it that you could run...
<Dexo> i may do that
<Dexo> " and competes primarily with Intel's Pentium 4"
<Dexo> so that would suggestion its better than a pentuim 3
<Octatron> Well Athlon 64 might be able to run a 64 bit version perhaps of Ubuntu instead of a 32 bit .. might be worth it
<Dexo> i didnt know my deksotp was 64 bit lol. i thoguh it was 32 since its old. ill go check
<Octatron> the chip name seems to suggest it might.. I'm just guessing again here
<Dexo> any way to see if its 64-bit without turning it on
<Octatron> Dexo: Have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athlon_64#Single-core_Athlon_64
<Dexo> ont he amd website for that processor it has this, "Simultaneous 32-bit and 64-bit computing"
<Octatron> Look in my experience, if a 64bit live cd detects a 32bit chipset it stops booting and tells me.. so you could just try it
<jmarsden> Dexo: An Athlon 64 is a 64-bit capable chip, it can run "amd64" Debian and Ubuntu code.  Unless you have plenty of RAM, it may not be worth doing that, though.
<Octatron> was that written when 512mb was alot of ram though?
<Dexo> and ti would have 1 gig
<Dexo> it*
<jmarsden> Unless you have at least 4GB there's not much point running 64bit, in my opinion.
<Dexo> right now on this computer i have 64 bit and its win7 with 3gig ddr3
<Dexo> sooooooooo
<jmarsden> And did you benchmark the speed difference between win7 64bit and win7 32bit on that same machine?
<Dexo> ?
<jmarsden> if not, you don't know whether 64bit gave you any advantage over 32bit.
<Dexo> i got the computer with 64 bit
<Octatron> Dexo: I'd do 64bit, if the chip supports it even with 1GB of Ram it's like having a 4 lane highway instead of a 2 lane.  Windows 7 64bit has a whole bunch of 32 bit programs which is pointless, however all of ubuntu's software should utilise the 64bit os
<jmarsden> Octatron: No, 64bit on low RAM machines is wasteful of RAM for no real benefit.
<Dexo> jmarsden, any input on that ^^
<jmarsden> benchmarks to disprove this welcomed...
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> bigger address spaces
<bioterror> ifconfig for example
<Dexo> darn, 2 people saying oppisite ideas
<jmarsden> bioterror: ifconfig runs faster on a 64bit machine???  really?
<bioterror> jmarsden, RX and TX Bytes ;)
<Dexo> LoL
<bioterror> see yourself ;)
<bioterror> move few gigs
<jmarsden> bioterror: Oh, you mean it uses 64bit counters instead of 32bit counters, depending on the CPU architecture?
<bioterror> 32bit cycles around 3.9GB of I remember right
<bioterror> too tired to do calculations :D
<bioterror> s/of/if/
<bioterror> just talking about wasting precious RAM with 64bit system
<Dexo> how would 64-bit waste ram?
<Octatron> Have a look at this guys: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<jmarsden> Dexo: Because programs use 64bit variables for things, so that's twice the space a 32bit one would use...
<Dexo> ohhhhh
<jmarsden> Octatron: And normal use (boot time, compression, etc, there is no significant speed difference.  Only doing some audio/video stuff where they carefully optimized the 64bit version do you see any benefit.
<bioterror> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=2 let's dig some old articles :D
<bioterror> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1 a little newer ;)
<Dexo> This link really helped: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<Dexo> kinda shows 64-bit better
<jmarsden> Dexo: Only in audio/video tasks, as I read it... anyway, it's your machine, your choice what OS you run.
<Dexo> lol
<Dexo> where doi dl lubuntu
<Unit193> bioterror: That set it! I'm going to use 64 ;)
<bioterror> :D
<Dexo> one last question for u guys. for a game servr 32 or 64
<jmarsden> Dexo: REad the topic of this channel.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<bioterror> Unit193, I hope you're going to use Solaris then ;)
<Dexo> oh lol, srry jmarsden. i was looking on the website
<Octatron> Bascially, each time your CPU pumps through some data it's using all the chips capability by putting through 64bits in one cycle instead of 32bits, so on small things you might not see much difference but on loading big stuff you probably will.. providing you don't go over your ram amount
<Unit193> bioterror: Naaa, I'm going to use OpenIndiana
<Dexo> so 32bit is good for small tasks and 64 is good for large tasks?
<Octatron> well kinda, for example.. firefox would probably load a bit faster because it's getting a bit fat lately
<Dexo> im not gonna be doing any of that stuff, just server hosting
<Dexo> (it also seems 64-bit is bad with Flash)
<Octatron> well your gaming server will probably take up some considerable cpu usage, so it might be worth it for the sake of computing where a player is and what is happening quicker
<Dexo> so u say 64-bit.
<Octatron> Only because Adobe aren't quick enough to come out with a good flash prog, But I'm using a 64bit Lucid install atm and my flash is fine so it's probably solved
<Octatron> Why not try both and IRC the results to the next Ubuntu-au mailing list
<Dexo> would a minimal install be better for a server hosting computer?
<Octatron> it would for sure, less to load up as long as your comfortable with command line
<Dexo> oh minimal is a terminal
<Dexo> nvm then
<Dexo> if i wanted terminal i would just get ubuntu server
<Dexo> i want the lightest possibal but still hvae gui :P
<Octatron> That's right, you could install webmin so at least you could administer stuff through a web browser on another machine but it won't do anything for minecraft i don't think
<Dexo> yea what my one friend does (who uses ubuntu server) is ssh to the minecraft server's console and uses ftp to upload and edit the files
<Octatron> well lxde is good, but some lighter/ less polished ones are, fluxbox, openbox, icewm
<Dexo> right now i host it from my current computer, win7 3gig ram ddr3. and its fine
<Dexo> maybe ill; check out fluxbox
<Octatron> there's no menu button you just right click and it appears..
<Dexo> no. fluxbox is to crude lol
<Dexo> i would be better off with a terminal
<Octatron> you tube em you'll see what they look like
<Octatron> Yes learn terminal and achieve a power greater than any Jedi!
<jmarsden> Octatron: webmin is officially no longer supported in Ubuntu or Debian.
<jmarsden> !webmin
<ubot5> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jmarsden> Dexo: Yes, if you are going to run a production server, learn to use the shell.
<Octatron> Really? dam.. that's a shame it was so pretty..
<Dexo> ill need to look up some terminal tutorials lol
<Dexo> are all ubuntu terminals basically the same?
<Octatron> google cheat sheet should spit out something
<Dexo> LOL. im watching a tutorial on youtube and the guys terminal naem thingy the user@user-place is the same as mine is :P
<jmarsden> Dexo: Don't confuse the terminal emulator with the shell that is running in it.  The various terminal emulators look a bit different, some have tabs for multiple sessions, some have transparency, etc etc.  All run the same bash shell and so the same set of commands...
<Dexo> yea, i was just wondering if there was any difference between say, Mint and Ubuntu, or PCLinux
<jmarsden> Those are not terminals ... ?
<Dexo> i no. there flavors
<bioterror> !shell | Dexo
<ubot5> Dexo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dexo> yea i no
<Octatron> bascally type a letter or two in and hit tab a few times, when you see one you like type in "man commandfound"
<jmarsden> Dexo: There are no significant differences between the set of commands you will need to learn to admin a server running any Debian or Ubuntu based Linux.  if you are new to servers, I'd suggest running Ubuntu server, because #ubuntu-server is a good place to get server-oriented support when you need it.
<Dexo> jmarsden, its a minecraft server. ive been running it for months i know how to use it. i jsut want a better computer to run it.
<Dexo> the commands wont be changing.
<Dexo> (unless there commands outside of the server)
<jmarsden> Um... I think you and I mean different things by the word "server" in the above conversation...
<Dexo> lol
<Dexo> a minecraft server. im hosting a game server
<Octatron> You could just cheat and youtube it like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ORJ69LGVYA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcEtjGIujt8
<Dexo> lol or that :P
<Octatron> If you want to test your skills with Linux command line first, you could install Virtualbox on your windows 7 beast and put Ubuntu server within that and just play with it a bit
<Dexo> i normally use ubuntu on my laptop as a virtual and mess with console in there
<Dexo> i have 9.10 and just got 11.04
<Octatron> cool that's the way to do it!
<Dexo> gnome 3 is really nice compared to gnone 2
<Dexo> unity is cool
<Octatron> Really? I find them so restricting... can't move anything
<Dexo> i agree, but if u like eye candy
<Dexo> i would use 9.10 over 11.04. but 11.04 looks much better
<Octatron> Dude, take gnome2 and install compiz with awn and all the special effects with compizconfig settings manager and you'll find a whole lot more effects!
<Dexo> oooooooo. i might. but i mgiht need to bump up the virtual pc's ram
<Octatron> Look at this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfRpmqKRbs The dark side is more powerful!
<Dexo> is 10.04 much better than 9.10?
<Dexo> is it worth the update?
<Octatron> 10.04 is LTS so yes, its pretty stable I think
<Dexo> maybe ill update. would i recommend updating or just a new install?
<jmarsden> 9.10 is already end of life, a couple of months back.  So yes, you need to use 10.04 :)
<Dexo> end of life? not supported anymore
<jmarsden> Upgrade or fresh install is up to you, depends how much customization you have done on the 9.10 setup.
<Octatron> If you don't need to backup stuff do a fresh install, the upgrade distro's option are always a bit messy
<jmarsden> Dexo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases says it went EOL on April 20, 2011.
<jmarsden> April 30, 2011 I mean :)
<jmarsden> It's obsolete, anyway!  No longer supported, no more security updates, etc.
<Dexo> ill install 10.04 then
<Octatron> That's right, generally they try out all the new cool stuff between LTS releases which might be buggy and when you hit *.04 they attempt to make it as stable as possible with the longest amount of support
<Dexo> i fi install that epic graphical effect thing u said. will 1 gig ram on a virtual handle it?
<Dexo> the host has win7 with 4gig ddr2 ram
<bioterror> Octatron, awful video :D
<Octatron> Um, Probably would struggle I'd say.. 2Gb might be ok but don't turn all of them on.
<Dexo> ok.
<Dexo> i can bump it up to 2 gig
<jmarsden> However, you don't really need or want any "epic graphical effects" on a *server* machine or server VM!  Run Ubuntu Server 10.04 and learn the commands needed to manage it.
<Dexo> i know. he just showed me them and im gonna install them on my vitual for fun
<Octatron> That's the way, do the fun stuff otherwise you'll think Ubuntu is as about as exciting as accounting :P
<Dexo> yep
<Dexo> once i get some extra money maybe ill get a ubuntu laptop
<jmarsden> I'd recommend two VMs: a server VM for running a server, and a desktop VM for "fun stuff", in that case.
<Dexo> why cant i just use the terminal on the desktop instead of installing ubuntu server
<Octatron> Yeah you could do that, it just chews more ram that's all
<jmarsden> Because you won't, you'll fall back to GUi tools whenever you want to do something you don't yet know how to do from the shell... and because on an older PC running a PIII or whatever you don't want to waste RAM or CPU on a GUI...
<Dexo> i see what ur saying
<phillw> jmarsden: he could do as I did, 2 X 512MB VM's for lubuntu 11-04 and 11-10 (or in his case, stable & 'test'), with both running I'm not touching swap.
<Dexo> and plus. once i install lubuntu onto my desktop. i can still use the gui
<jmarsden> <Dexo> i would be better off with a terminal
<jmarsden> You said it.  For a server on older hardware, I agree.  So my suggestion is to learn it that way...
<Octatron> It's not as hard as you think, you'll probably use about 20 or so common commands and google the rest when you need them
<phillw> jmarsden: I'm sorta guessing, but could you just install Oracle VM onto the minimal iso and it also get the dependancies it needed?
<Dexo> lol
<jmarsden> phillw: I'm not sure... you could try it :)
<phillw> when I get back home, I may give it a go :) Or, if it complains, it may be happy under lubuntu-core which is pretty stripped down...
<Octatron> Think of it as a manual or reference, you don't have to know all the commands off the bat just the basics and them whatever bits minecraft needs
<jmarsden> Dexo: A couple of talsk I have to my local Linux User Group might help you out, if the notes are usable for someone who didn't attend the talks... see http://crosswire.org/~jmarsden/talks/intro-to-the-linux-command-line/intro-to-the-linux-command-line.html and http://crosswire.org/~jmarsden/talks/managing-a-server-using-a-gui/managing-a-server-using-a-gui.html
<jmarsden> s/talsk I have/talks I gave/
<Octatron> Dexo: here's some homework :P http://fosswire.com/post/2008/04/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<phillw> jmarsden: did you get chance to look at the gnome-power-manager or my C&P issue within VM?
<Octatron> Dexo: And it's ugly cousin: http://fosswire.com/post/2007/08/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
 * phillw although, for anyone new(ish) to the ubuntu family http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04e2/en_US/screen is an excellent resource, written by the various guys on various teams :)
<phillw> you can even buy the book, if you prefer a hard back copy.
<Octatron> Well Im off to bed night all!
<bioterror> sleep tight! ;)
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<head_victim> Do you still need to add the PPA for this to work?
<phillw> head_victim: it would depend on the version of lubuntu you are switching to.
<phillw> 10.04 does, afaik, still need the ppa
<head_victim> Ok, do we know what version that became redundant? I'm just about to point someone to that link from my LUG so want to update it before I go posting it to the ML
<phillw> not needed for 11.04
<head_victim> Ok but 10.10 on you do or don't?
<bioterror> never used ppa with 10.1
<bioterror> 10.10
<head_victim> Sweet so 10.04 or earlier use the ppa, 10.10 or later, no need to add the PPA.
 * head_victim logs in to change it now while I remember
<phillw> head_victim: again, as far as we know. Use that link and edit it accordingly (else I will, it is an easy edit :P )
<head_victim> phillw: I'm just doing it simple and easy, if you can have a quick look I've just hit save
<phillw> head_victim: yeah, I'll just make one quick change. I do not thing any of those instructions apply to 9.10, which is out of support anyway.
<head_victim> No worries mate
<phillw> 10.04 and post 10.04 are the onlyones needed
<head_victim> On that note I might head to bed, 7am here and I haven't slept yet.
<phillw> head_victim: go get some Zzzz's :)
<head_victim> Sorry I haven't been around heaps, still watching from the ether and helping where I can.
<phillw> head_victim: each of us help where and when we can, all help is appreciated. Now..... GOT TO BED!!!!!!
<Phosphenes> Are there any lubuntu forums or do we use the lxde forums?
<jmarsden> phillw: re cut and paste and gnome-power-manager: I got sidetracked (got another updated package into Debian instead)
<phillw> jmarsden: when you start 11-10 Lubuntu a1, it eats one of your CPU's at 100%
<jmarsden> Yes.  It still does :)  I just didn't notice until you pointed it out yesterday :)
<phillw> Phosphenes: use the lubuntu tage on the main forum.
<phillw> *tag*
<Phosphenes> ubuntuforums you mean?
<phillw> Phosphenes: yup :)
<Phosphenes> cool, thanks
<phillw> that lets people know it is lubuntu and lets us hunt them down :D
<phillw> jmarsden: from an earlier chat on here, is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu now factually correct with the usage of ppa *only* for 10.04?
<jmarsden> phillw: I think so, but I wasn't around in the early days/years... I have no idea what Lubuntu 9.xx did at all, or if it even existed :)
<phillw> jmarsden: there was a 9.10, but that pre-dates even me :)
<phillw> hence 10.04, and post 10.04. The backporting to 10.04 is down to you and julien (well, and pcmanfm)
<jmarsden> OK.  I think the page is correct for 10.04 and later.
<phillw> Phosphenes: if you are 'playing' with 11-10, can you use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774388 it is a rather futile attempt to try and herd cats, but the forum mods have said that they will kick the odd stray onto that thread. It is not JUST about the title :P
<Phosphenes> I'm still on 11.04 but I'll check it out
<phillw> jmarsden: I got the shock of my life... I allowed 9.10 Ubuntu to update to the last kernel release, and blow me down with a feather, it recognised my 3G device. There is hope yet :)
<jmarsden> Aha!  Last as in last that was provided for 9.10, or last as in most recent Ubuntu kernel in existence??
<phillw> I'll pop 11.04 lubuntu onto a hard disk area and see how it gets on
<phillw> I think last of the 9.10....  Linux piglet 2.6.31-23-generic-pae #75-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:14:10 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<jmarsden> OK.  Hmmm... you are running with a -pae kernel?  You shouldn't need that unless you have more than 4GB RAM, I think?
<phillw> the 11-10 VM is on Linux piglet 2.6.31-23-generic-pae #75-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:14:10 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<jmarsden> Hmmm, my 11.04 VM runs 2.6.38-8-generic
<phillw> I was told it was 3.2GB of Ram, but I am on 4GB of RAM, so switched to the PAE
<jmarsden> Note, no -pae :)
<jmarsden> Ah, OK... that sort of makes sense.
<phillw> ahh, C&P failed... again.....
<jmarsden> Everything I touch that has 4GB or more is running 64bit anyway...
<phillw> 11-10 VM is on 3.0-1
<phillw> 2.6.38-8 on 11-04 VM
<phillw> jmarsden: you'd be better placed to tell me, should I change to 64 ONLY, or use PAE in order to test out compatibility with older kit on 32 bit only? I'm not a performance freak, so a slight reduction in speed is not an issue for me.
<jmarsden> Very few people use -pae, in my experience.  I'd switch the host OS to 64bit and then run 32bit or 64bit VMs as desired within it.
<jmarsden> Older kit generally doesn't have > 3.2GB and so does not need PAE.
<phillw> jmarsden: well, add the Canonical build of lubuntu 64 bit to your list :P (Yes, I know you already have ;) )
<phillw> older kit generally does not have a hidden 500GB drive in it either :D
<jmarsden> Oh you bet, as soon as we have one, I'll have Lubuntu 11.10 amd64 in a (64bit) VM.  It's getting closer, little by little... lubuntu is now recognized by tasksel, for instance...
<phillw> I guess at some point I'm going to want to see how far ubuntu have gotten with HDMI, as it appears this new piglet has one of those as a vid output
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i cant find mysql workbench
<kosaidpo> n when i dl the deb it says i dont have some dep's :P
<kosaidpo> even the lib vesion i have its newer then wht it requires
<jmarsden> Where and are you getting the .deb file ?
<kosaidpo> from mysql site jmarsden
<jmarsden> Do they provide the *source* debian package for it?  So you can rebuild it?
<kosaidpo> yeh i saw that too i guess
<kosaidpo> hang on jmarsden
<jmarsden> Then d/l the source package and rebuild it, it should then need your versions of the libraries not whatever was on the machine they used to build that .deb with :)
<kosaidpo> jmarsden: okies im jst not used to the rebuilt idea tho :p
<jmarsden> I can probably walk you through that...
<kosaidpo> jmarsden: tnx well lets me try this deb first okies
<kosaidpo> :D
<kosaidpo> jmarsden: its gettin installed :D
<jmarsden> OK.
<kosaidpo> jmarsden: thnaks
#lubuntu 2011-06-26
<zerothis> my wireless shows not icon and disconnects under lubuntu, but works fine under gnome and unity
<silverarrow> hi
<zphinx> Hi, is there any possibility of installing lubuntu over pxe?
<bt> i accidently deleted my lubuntu-rc.xml. where can i find a copy?
<Hirsch> hi
<Hirsch> ive just a question to lubuntus key shortcuts
<Hirsch> how is it possible to create a shortcut to lock the computer?
<Hirsch> ok i have the solution
<Hirsch> xkeybindkeys and gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<Hirsch> the editing in the lubuntu-rc.xml hadn't worked
<zerothis> any peeps here?
<Tatsujin> how do i disable sound effects in lubuntu?:)
<Tatsujin> i disabled them inside "customize look and feel" but that didn't help
<Neosano> how dare you to make a screencast about panel configuration when lxpanel works like a great pile of crap?
<bioterror> code better then
<Neosano> nothing wrong with lxpanel, it's just not ready yet. but the screencast was rude...
<Neosano> I liked the part when he tried to change width of the left panel to 30 % and failed. hilarious
<Neosano> also it was fun watching him try to align icons in the middle using spacers because dynamic panel size doesn't work
<Neosano> but there was a possibility to add two spacers on different sides and stretch them
<stlsaint> Neosano: what/who are you talking about?
<Hirsch> good night
<diytto> Hey
<diytto> For some reason my laptop is refusing to let me ssh it
<diytto> I get permission denied when i try
<diytto> >.>
<diytto> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Phosphenes> Where can I find the power management options?
<Phosphenes> using 11.04
<Phosphenes> How do I kill a running process. I tried doing ps -A | grep amarok and then kill 8202 (the job ID for amarok) but it's still running frozen.
<Phosphenes> Nevermind I got it
#lubuntu 2012-06-18
<izzaboo> hallo
<izzaboo> I just made a LiveUSB stick with Lubuntu 12.04 on it (with persistence). Gonna try to resurrect his old laptop. My question...
<izzaboo> ...is about accessing data we might create/save in the casper-rw filesystem while USB stick is mounted but not as boot volume.
<izzaboo> any good answers here or know of any on the web?
<mi3>  /j #archlinux
<izzaboo> hi again. i asked a Q earlier than had to run off in a hurry
<izzaboo> sorry
<ekaj> Is there a way to change your broadcast address?
<kanliot> what is a broadcast addr?
<bioterror>         inet 10.0.0.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255
<bioterror> it's the one that broadcasts
<ekaj> can you change it?
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> can you explain what you're after
<ekaj> trying to get my internet to work, figured it'd be helpful for the inet and bcast addresses to be the same
<bioterror> no
<ekaj> I can ping websites and get their IP, but can't connect or receive and packets back
<ekaj> can also ping other computers on the network and them me, but no internet
<ekaj> Any ideas?
<ekaj> The internet works when I don't have 'Manual' settings for the connection, but I need the IP address to stay the same.
<bioterror> it has nothing to do with the broadcast
<ekaj> Well, changing the address probably wouldn't hurt, but I don't know.
<bioterror> ekaj, and you have dns configured properly?
<ekaj> I assume so, no idea
<bioterror> do you have dns server(s) configured?
<ekaj> yes, 10.0.0.10
<ekaj> the XP box works fine with it
<bioterror> am I understanding right that you're building a network?
<ekaj> yes
<bioterror> if you manually configure ip address, you probably should add nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf
<bioterror> add line 'nameserver 8.8.4.4' for example
<Unit193> 12.04 does the fancy dnsmasq stuff.
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<ekaj> wtf is the file manager
<ekaj> never mind, "File ManageR"
<ekaj> err, how do I edit it
<ekaj> I'll work on it tomorrow.
<kanliot> i'm trying to get 2 montors to work.  but the virtual desktop size is still set too low for my monitors to be placed side by side on the virtual desktop.  help!
<kanliot> or better....please help
<morri> hi guys, still having problems with the display in lubuntu 12.04- only that it doesnt seem to be able to access the display- it shows the splash screen alright and in the right resolution but I can only access a session with a working screen over openbox, but not over a lubuntu session. the screen goes blank and switches off if I do so
<mi3> hi kanliot !
<mi3> welcome back, sir !
<kanliot> sup man
<kanliot> sup mi3
<morri> guys, still having problems with the display in lubuntu 12.04- only that it doesnt seem to be able to access the display- it shows the splash screen alright and in the right resolution but I can only access a session with a working screen over openbox, but not over a lubuntu session. the screen goes blank and switches off if I do so
<mi3> hey kanliot !
<kanliot> mi3 are you in offtopic?
<mi3> kanliot, I will meet you there.
<kanliot> did you use arandr to change your resolution?
<kanliot> or something like that?
<kanliot> morri
<kanliot> it sounds like you need to change back to a low-resolution that your monitor can display
<morri> i never changed it in the first place
<kanliot> was it working before?
<morri> just a couple of days ago the monitor switched to an atrocious 1024+768 and 60 hz refreshing rate
<morri> which was making me sick looking at it literally
<morri> yeah was working fine for a year
<morri> in openbox and in the splash screen it shows the default resolution(1152 *8xx
<morri> Ni idea what the difference is really in the past days
<morri> I can give you the dmesg if it helps you
<kanliot> can you get to console with control+alt+f1
<kanliot> ?
<morri> yea I get into the console- thats how i reboot my pc
<kanliot> do you log-in automatically?
<kanliot> and does it mess up at the login screen
<kanliot> btw i donno what i'm doing i'm just guessing
<kanliot> but i'm thinking you can set resolution in the console, i'm not sure
<morri> no i don't login automatically
<morri> i tried setting it via console but it said it can't access display
<morri> and the spalsh and login are absolutely fine
<kanliot> theres a bash command to fix that
<kanliot> DISPLAY=0:0 or something like that
<morri> http://pastebin.com/NKbCzMxu
<morri> this is the dmesg for the graphics driver
<kanliot> doesn't help
<morri> ok
<kanliot> i suppose you could find out why lubuntu is changing the screen when you log in
<kanliot> but i don't know
<kanliot> try that display thing
<kanliot> otherwise i donno
<morri> as said it used to work fine and all of a sardine it started first going into the wrong resolution and atrocious refresh rate and after than none at all
<morri> ok no probs
<OptikKore> having a problem installing lubuntu on my aspire one netbook
<OptikKore> it just freezes during the boot process every time, even if i do nomodeset
<kanliot> whats the prob
<OptikKore> and i mean the boot process of the setup
<kanliot> please explain
<OptikKore> i cant explain because you see lubuntu on the screen and then in cycles through the dots and then eventually freezes
<kanliot> did you check the disk?
<OptikKore>  yup, everything was fine
<kanliot> i'm not sure but if you get dots, you don't need nomodeset right?
<kanliot> anyhow i'm no help
<kanliot> you could try the #ubuntu channel
<kanliot> or wait here for someone else
<kanliot> or the beginners section of ubuntuforums.com
<kanliot> up 2 u
<OptikKore> alright, thank you for ur time
<kanliot> you're welcome
<smile> bye :)
<smile> bye :)
<ekaj> DHCP client ID is the IP you'd like your computer to be.. right?
#lubuntu 2012-06-19
<n1ckn4me09876543> where will I find the Chromium file?  you know.. to open it up,  cuz I'm using this program Data Crow and there's an option for Default Browser and I have to look for the chromium file
<Unit193> /usr/bin/chromium-browser, but I didn't know either, I used   `which chromium-browser`
<Unit193> Also, you can find it with dpkg -L chromium-browser |grep bin
<n1ckn4me09876543> yea it seems to be the folder but thnx im gonna look into that
<n1ckn4me09876543> nvm its not its the file
<n1ckn4me09876543> ty
<IVM> the task bar as been deleted, how do i get it back?
<kanliot> lxde, right?
<IVM> yes
<kanliot> but you still have a panel at the bottom right?
<IVM> no
<kanliot> nothing?:
<IVM> nothing at all
<kanliot> what if you launch lxpanel
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> i can help you do that if you need help
<kanliot> actually i need to step out for a few mins
<kanliot> brb
<IVM> slright
<IVM> aright
<wxl> oh i think i can help you fix this
<wxl> hold on
<Unit193> Delete the lxpanel folder in .config or whatnot.
<wxl> well
<Unit193> :D
<wxl> and restart, yes?
<wxl> lxpanelctl restart
<wxl> or if that doesn't work, killall lxpanel && lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<IVM> can't i open the terminal a type something there?
<kanliot> type alt-f2
<kanliot> then lxterminal in the box
<kanliot> those 2 things should get you a terminal up
<kanliot> actually we should have asked him if the problem persisted after he logged out
<kanliot> that would have made  more sense
<kanliot> or he can just quit
<KM0201> any fixes for flash not working in chromium?
<kanliot> is ubuntu-restricted extras package installed?
<KM0201> of course
<Unit193> Purge flashplugin-installer, install adobeflash-plugin from partner.
<Unit193> Or, use Chrome, it's almost the same but comes with pepper.
<KM0201> Unit193: ok.. lemme try that
<KM0201> how do you purge via command line? (i'm on my sisters PC via ssh right now)
<wxl> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer ← KM0201
<KM0201> wxl: i thought thats what it was, but wasn't sure
<wxl> then of course sudo apt-get install adobeflash-plugin
<KM0201> lol :)
<wxl> ;)
<Unit193> May not have the partner repo, not by default.
<KM0201> hmm, i'll check
<KM0201> well, that didn't fix it
<KM0201> what i ended up doing...
<KM0201> uninstalled all versions of flash.
<KM0201> downloaded flash from adobe.com
<KM0201> created a folder inside /.mozilla/firefox called "plugins" and put the libflashplayer.so inside that folder.
<KM0201> flash works fine now.
<kanliot> :)
<CrazyGangster> What should I do if my screen freezes while im playing flash videos in fullscreen mode?
<CrazyGangster> I switch to tty1 and execute "openbox --restart" but i get the msg "Openbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable."
<Guest8148> #nicksetup
<CrazyGangster> What should do when my screen freezes while Im playing flash videos in fullscreen mode?
<CrazyGangster> I switch to tty1 and execute "openbox --restart" but i get the msg "Openbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable."
<wxl> well, admittedly, tty1 isn't running x ;)
<wxl> instead i'd kill flash
<wxl> CrazyGangster: ^
<CrazyGangster> you kown the flash process name?
<wxl> depends on how you have your flash set up
<wxl> but you could just kill your browser
<CrazyGangster> dont work, i still got a black screen :(
<CrazyGangster> the only thing i can do is "service lightdm restart" but it will close all my programs...
<wxl> that's strange
<wxl> maybe some sort of video problem
<wxl> you did killall chromium-browser?
<wxl> cuz ther ewill be multiple processes to chromium
<wxl> what flash do you have?
<wxl> and what browser?
<wxl> CrazyGangster: ^
<CrazyGangster> im using opera
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> don't know what to tell you there :)
<CrazyGangster> i use "killall opera"
<KM0201> i would use a browser that doesn't suck.
<wxl> hey, i was going to say that, but didn't want to be mean, KM0201 ;)
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193> Hey, you don't see me telling everyone using chomium that.
<KM0201> Opera used to be good, now, it's so bloated it's almost as bad as IE.
<wxl> doh it's getting hot in here now
<wxl> </browser-wars>
<CrazyGangster> opera have far better perfomance in my machine...
<KM0201> meh, except chromium doens't suck.
<KM0201> CrazyGangster: there's no way.
<wxl> googling i've seen people recommend all sorts of things
<KM0201> i do like Opera's speed dial... so i was happy to see a chrome plugin for that
<wxl> CrazyGangster: you might want to try completely purging opera and flash and then reinstalling them
<Unit193> And what flash package do you have?
<CrazyGangster> maybe but im not sure if will fix the problem
<wxl> CrazyGangster: it is more likely to fix the problem than chatting about it on irc.
<CrazyGangster> ok ok
<CrazyGangster> i will do that
<CrazyGangster> Unit193: how i can check that info?
<Unit193> dpkg -l |grep flash
<wxl> ^^ not necessarily true if using, e.g. gnash
<CrazyGangster> ii  mint-flashplugin                       2011.10.19                                                                   Metapackage for Adobe Flash plugin
<CrazyGangster> ii  mint-flashplugin-11                    11.0.1.152                                                                   Adobe Flash plugin 11
<wxl> mint?!
<wxl> i swear, we need to start asking people what distro they're using :/
<Unit193> wxl: Gnash doesn't count.
<Unit193> And mint isn't supported here, so it's assumed to be Lubuntu.
<wxl> wellllllllllllllll how do you get mint-flashplugin without using the mint repos? and why do you use mint repos if you're not using mint? i mean it's possible, but…
<valdur55> CrazyGangster, disable Hardware Accelation ... (maybe I mispelled it)
<valdur55> CrazyGangster, http://www.alaskavrtours.com/flash-bug.php
<CrazyGangster> valdur55: oh ok now i get it
<CrazyGangster> i will try
<MissVera> Ahem.     ...  Help? :D
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MissVera> ...Really? I just wanted an opinion. Good to know you've got bindings ready to go though.
<wxl> oh, you want an opinion? ok, mine is: "i don't like it."
<pmatulis> i think MissVera was referring to an informed opinion
<wxl> that *IS* my informed opinion. of something.
<wxl> kind of like the query. it's about SOMETHING. don't know *WHAT*, but…
<MissVera> The people in Puppy were much nicer... I guess I'll uninstall lubuntu and go with that instead. Then, if i ever need to ask them something, they wont be snotty assholes. Im trying to convert from windows to linux, but some of you guys are just...  So Much Fun.
<pmatulis> that's a bit extreme wxl.  let MissVera speak
<wxl> </humor>
<pmatulis> oh well
<pmatulis> puppy it is
 * wxl shrugs
<Unit193> Wanted an opinion, of what?  And overreaction isn't my favorite. :/
<wxl> i agree
<wxl> sorry, if you get offended because of being told to ask a question, too bad
<bioterror> hey guys
<bioterror> you need to be more sensitive with these nicks that has "miss" :D
<pmatulis> more sensitive with any nick really
<wxl> → #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> pmatulis, nah, just with chicks ;)
<bioterror> becouse that wasnt first time :D
<pmatulis> bioterror: yeah, some people don't get it yet... :D
<angrysheep> hrm, so i just installed mate on my lubuntu and i'd have to say i like it a lot so far.
<kanliot> angrysheep, yeah i like mate a lot
<kanliot> if i switched to anything i'd switch to mate
<kanliot> and actually it seems like a good idea now
<angrysheep> well upon loggin in i cant get my sounds to work
<angrysheep> im playing around trying to solve it now
<kanliot> have you suddenly gone deaf?  check that
<angrysheep> im guessing its because im still using lxde packages
<Unit193> Except mate isn't a supported desktop of Ubuntu.
<angrysheep> you can add repos and apt-get
<angrysheep> mint is based off ubuntu
<Unit193> Yes, but it's still unsupported.
<angrysheep> there is always ways to make it work ;)
#lubuntu 2012-06-20
<MassiveTR> ubuntu-one says The authentication failed. when i try to login please help
<pmatulis> MassiveTR: bad credentials.  try resetting the password
<MassiveTR> ill try
<MassiveTR> it still says the authentication failed
<Listener> Good morning, sound has disappeared from my otherwise perfectly working system. Any thoughts as to how to troubleshoot this?
<Listener> So, I have this odd problem, I am only able to play music as root. Yes, I am a member of the audio group.
<bioterror> Listener, sounds quite weird
<Listener> bioterror: I think so.
<bioterror> is this a default lubuntu installation?
<bioterror> as you seem to have root account enabled and probably logged in?
<Listener> bioterror: "sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" works
<Listener> bioterror: "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" does not
<Listener> bioterror: yes, default lubuntu, up to date
<wxl> ls -lh /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1995103
<bioterror> not the only one
<Listener> bioterror: misery loves company
<wxl> ^^ Listener
<bioterror> Listener, what if you run alsamixer with your user?
<bioterror> not as root
<bioterror> just as a regular user
<bioterror> nothing is muted and so on?
<wxl> and do we know this is not a permissions problem for some reason? can't imagine it would be, but…
<wxl> maybe a cp /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav ~/ is in order
<bioterror> I would start with the alsamixer
<Listener> bioterror: alsamixer seem to run fine as either user or root
<bioterror> and nothing is muted?
<bioterror> as I stated, do not run as root
<bioterror> and what's the output of aplay without root?
<wxl> ^ yes tat
<Listener> bioterror: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:985:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore
<Listener> aplay: main:682: audio open error: Permission denied
<wxl> ooh fu
<bioterror> hoho
<wxl> n
<wxl> O_O http://darkness.codefu.org/wordpress/2007/12/linux-audio-strikes-back/
<Listener> wxl: I saw that...
<wxl> i think that's your solution, as crazy as it sounds
<bioterror> 2007? :D
<bioterror> I would reinstall soundcard
<wxl> i hear what you're saying, however, i still see that same problem all across the internets
<Listener> wxl: no longer a \etc\alsa directory
<wxl> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4130234/connecting-to-alsa
<Listener> wxl: err /etc/alsa
<Listener> wxl: yeah, I saw that too, but I don't seem to have an .asoundrc file
<wxl> grep ipc_key /usr/share/alsa/*
<Listener> wxl: /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf:defaults.pcm.ipc_key 5678293
<wxl> same as me
<wxl> to get hex: printf '%x\n' 5678293
<wxl> 56a4d5
<Listener> wxl: that's a nice trick
<Listener> wxl: least i learned something today
<wxl> same thing with dude, i see 56a4d5 and 56a4d6
<wxl> although nattach column for me is 2
<kanliot> if it's worth anything let me know, i'll put it on the wiki
<kanliot> sorry but i'm already late
<wxl> i'm thinking this is less wiki and more bug report
<wxl> seems pernicious across many distros
<wxl> and the reason is not clear
<kanliot> :)
<wxl> Listener: what are your nattach values?
<wxl> those are attached processes
<wxl> you probably don't want to mess with removing those memory assignments if it's non-zero ;)
<wxl> if it's zero run ipcrm -M and ipcrm -S on the hex value
<wxl> then supposedly audio worked but the comment suggests restarting alsa which may be necessary
<wxl> which is easy: sudo alsa force-reload
<Listener> wxl: ipcs -m?
<wxl> lastly i'd REALLY encourage you to file a bug report. i don't know what conditions result in this occuring but it obviously didn't for a bunch of us here. and i have a feeling the ALSA devs are the only ones that are going to have a clue about where to go with this.
<wxl> ipcs -M not -m
<wxl> oh
<wxl> no
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> ipcrm -M
<wxl> IPC = interprocess communication
<wxl> rm = remove ;)
<wxl> -M = memory
<wxl> -S = semaphore
<Listener> wxl: sorry, how do I find my nattach values
<wxl> hold a sec
<wxl> 0x0056a4d5 748453909  wxl        660        488        2
<wxl> 0x0056a4d6 748486678  wxl        660        65536      2
<wxl> 0x0056a4d5 469204994  wxl        660        1
<wxl> that's the result of:
<wxl> ipcs -a | grep 0x0056a4d
<wxl> see the two there at the end?
<wxl> that's the nattach column
<wxl> key | shmid | owner | perms | bytes | nattach | status
<Listener> wxl: got it, numm repslt
<wxl> um. is that a typo? ;)
<Listener> wxl: got it, null result
<wxl> null is curious
<wxl> i guess null is as good as zero
<wxl> nothing's attached
<wxl> so now you can do the ipcrm -M and ipcrm -S on the hex values
<wxl> e.g. ipcrm -M 0x0056a4d5
<wxl> well this was fun :)
<Listener> wxl: done
<Listener> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Listener> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Listener> aplay: main:682: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<wxl> restart alsa
<wxl> which is easy: sudo alsa force-reload
<Listener> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Listener> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1089:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to initialize sum ring buffer
<Listener> aplay: main:682: audio open error: Permission denied
<wxl> wow that's fun and new
<Listener> wxl: and I am out of time to wrestle with this
<Listener> wxl: Thanks for your help
<wxl> no prob
<Listener> wxl: where should I file the bug report
<wxl> well
<wxl> you need to file a bug report on something
<wxl> since you have no problem with alsamixer
<wxl> i'm going to say point the finger at aplay
<wxl> so run a:
<wxl> ubuntu-bug alsa-utils
<wxl> thanks in advance Listener
<Listener> wxl: no prob... it'll be filed this afternoon
<Listener> ttfn
<angrysheep> hrm do you think i could replace PCMan with Nautilus? And if I removed PCMan completely would this harm my system due to PCMan controlling the icons and desktop?
<bioterror> yes
<angrysheep> to both?
<bioterror> yes
<Unit193> nautilus --no-desktop, iirc?
<angrysheep> Hrm, so that would make nautilus only a file manager?
<Unit193> Nautilus likes to take over everything, desktop, etc.
<angrysheep> Trying to think of alternitives.. I use LXDE for stability not the lightweight reasons. Just wondering if there is a way to configure them to have a little something extra (already tried replacing openbox with icewm and did not like it)
<angrysheep> I guess im using LXDE as a gnome 2 replacement and would love to be able to configure my own happy place that feels and performs like gnome 2
<bioterror> move to mate, then
<bioterror> they have "caja"
<angrysheep> I'm running mate now, but I fear that upstream where it is not supported by lubuntu I may run into issues
<xRirishi> Hi
<xRirishi> I'm trying to install lubuntu
<xRirishi> But I got a black screen with MANY lines in white text
<xRirishi> ---[ cut here ]---
<bioterror> during bootup or what?
<xRirishi> WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/kernel/watchdog.c:241 blabla
<xRirishi> Eh I opened the install screen
<xRirishi> Selected language and chose to install updates and stuff. Then clicked next
<xRirishi> And this showed up
<xRirishi> Watchdog detected hard LOCKUP on cpu 0
<xRirishi> It says on one of the first lines
<xRirishi> And then
<xRirishi> Modules linked in: <much text>
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> once again :D
<bioterror> have you tried reboot and run installer again
<xRirishi> XD
<xRirishi> Ill try
<xRirishi> Oh I got a K8V-F mobo with Radeon 9600
<xRirishi> If you need that
<xRirishi> And an AMD Athlon 64
<xRirishi> 2GHx
<xRirishi> GHz*
<xRirishi> Trying again now
<xRirishi> Hi
<n1ckn4me09876543> when I try to update using Update Manager it will search/download stuff but then I get this pop up window message:
<n1ckn4me09876543> Failed to download repository information
<n1ckn4me09876543> Check your Internet connection.
<n1ckn4me09876543> Details W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<n1ckn4me09876543> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<n1ckn4me09876543> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Unit193> You added a PPA that wasn't made for Precise.
<xRirishi> I tried to start the installer again, but it had a kernel panic at the point after selecting to install updates or not...
<xRirishi> panic occured, switching back to text console. Is the last line
<xRirishi> Kernel Panic - Not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.
<xRirishi> What should I do?
<n1ckn4me09876543> Unit193, thanks I think i'll remove that
<Unit193> !ppa-purge | n1ckn4me09876543
<ubottu> n1ckn4me09876543: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bioterror> xRirishi, try alternate installer
<bioterror> xRirishi, I would
<xRirishi> What does that do?
<bioterror> !alternate | xRirishi
<ubottu> xRirishi: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xRirishi> Sigh..
<xRirishi> There goes 1.5 hours of downloading again
<xRirishi> !minimal
<bioterror> :o
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xRirishi> Yeah I got 150Kb/s -.-
<xRirishi> Im a kid :D
<xRirishi> Im 13.
<xRirishi> XD
<bioterror> niice
<xRirishi> Why?
<xRirishi> Shall I do ubuntu or lubuntu?
<valdur55> yea nice! Many young pepole don't like linux.
<bioterror> lubuntu, ofcourse!
<xRirishi> Ok
<bioterror> miniman is my personal favourite!
<bioterror> minimal even
<xRirishi> Why valdur55
<xRirishi> IDK if I like it
<xRirishi> It seems not to like my PC -.-
<xRirishi> I got a "seemingly" 64 bit AMD
<xRirishi> but..
<xRirishi> A friend tells me to try 32 bit
<xRirishi> Shall I do it?
<bioterror> if you dont have 4GB of RAM, it you dont get much benefits of the 64bit
<xRirishi> O lol
<xRirishi> I got 2 GB
<bioterror> I would go with the x86
<xRirishi> Ok
<n1ckn4me09876543> Unit193: yep got it, thank you.
<Ririshi> hey
<Ririshi> This is me on my PC
<Ririshi> I was on my iPod
<Ririshi> can someone link me to the minimal x86 lubuntu?
<Ririshi> I cant find it :p
<holstein> i would just use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A32-bit_PC_.28x86.29
<holstein> and install lubuntu-desktop.. im not aware of an official "lubuntu minimal"
<Ririshi> how can i install lubuntu desktop when i can only download ubuntu on this site?
<xRirishi> ?!
<Ririshi_> Is someone there
<Ririshi> Sigh.
<valdur55> Ririshi, is your ISO ok ? Check witch md5sum
<Ririshi> I DIDN'T DOWNLOAD ANYTHING -.-
<Ririshi> lol
<Ririshi> I ask you: how can i install lubuntu if I download Ubuntu from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A32-bit_PC_.28x86.29
<Ririshi> I'll try Ubuntu mini.
<valdur55> Ririshi, boot from cd and hit any key when you see Man and keyboard. Then select "check disk for defects"
<Ririshi> Thank you. I will try.
<bioterror> Ririshi, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> if you have installed minimal
<Ririshi> Eh.. totally new to linux/anything..
<Ririshi> how to do that command?
<Ririshi_> Wow
<Ririshi_> Weird sound came outta my pc 0.0
<Ririshi_> The minimal seems to work...
<bioterror> ofcourse ;)
<Ririshi_> Hope it'll work :D
<Ririshi_> I got past archive server
<Ririshi_> Its loading installationmodules arm
<Ririshi_> Atm*
<Ririshi_> Sorry if my english is bad.. i'm Dutch
<kanliot> ririshi have you tried the alternate cd?
<kanliot> it's good for low-ram pcs
<Ririshi_> What is low ram?
<kanliot> depends
<kanliot> why are you using the minimal?
<Ririshi_> How should I do the HDD partitions?
<kanliot> root and swap
<kanliot> 2 partitions
<bioterror> Ririshi_, 1.5x the RAM for swap and and rest  for /
<Ririshi_> What?!
<Ririshi_> ARGH
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> use auto
<bioterror> it will do
<Ririshi_> Will it wipe my previous windows?
<kanliot> how much RAM do you have?
<bioterror> Ririshi_, ofcourse it will :D
<Ririshi_> I dont want it to...
<Ririshi_> I'll do manual
<bioterror> there should be option for "side by side"
<kanliot> hes doing minimal right?
<Ririshi_> Yeah
<Ririshi_> So I got my 140GB free space
<Ririshi_> How should I make it?
<bioterror> Ririshi_, 4GB for swap and rest for /
<Ririshi_> Prim or logic?
<Ririshi_> Type of the new partition
<Ririshi_> ..
<bioterror> ext2
<bioterror> sorry
<Ririshi_> Eh
<bioterror> ext4 :D
<Ririshi_> Wtf.
<bioterror> filesystem is ext4
<Ririshi_> I got primair and logic?
<bioterror> primary
<Ririshi_> Ok
<Ririshi_> Begin or end?
<bioterror> begin
<Ririshi_> Ext4? For the 4GB swap
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> swap is swap
<bioterror> ext4 for the /
<Ririshi_> Swap area? (i got installer i dutch)
<Ririshi_> And now for the other 136GB
<Ririshi_> Ext4?
<bioterror> yes
<Ririshi_> On / and no label?
<bioterror> and when it asks for mount point, you tell /
<Ririshi_> And mount options?
<Ririshi_> Default?
<bioterror> yes
<Ririshi_> Label?
<bioterror> you can label it as "root" without ""
<Ririshi_> Eh how do you translate this..
<Ririshi_> Typical use
<Ririshi_> Its on standard noe
<Ririshi_> Now*
<Ririshi_> Bootable-flag on?
<bioterror> yeah
<Ririshi_> Its partitioning
<Ririshi_> Basic system is getting installed
<Ririshi_> Being*
<Ririshi_> What is dpkg?
<bioterror> deb k
<Ririshi_> Err
<bioterror> debian package manager
<Ririshi_> Ah
<Ririshi_> :p
<Ririshi_> I'm totally new
<bioterror> like we all was one day
<bioterror> you're taking the best step for this :D
<bioterror> like how I did my fist installations
<bioterror> (I still do them like that, mostly)
<Ririshi_> It would be totally fxck'd if I just formatted my windows lol
<Ririshi_> Everything really needed is on there xD
<Ririshi_> Like school stuff and all that
<bioterror> :D
<Ririshi_> -_______________________-
<Ririshi_> Lol it gets many different stuff.. Bur it keeps at 6% lol
<Ririshi_> But*
<Ririshi_> Wooo
<Ririshi_> 83%
<Ririshi_> Downloading a package.
<Ririshi> Hey
<Ririshi> I installed it.
<Ririshi> But... I said to install it in the MBR. But it automaticaly starts windows..
<Ririshi> And i tried to press F8 and choose the right HD. Now I'm at a screen with: "error: no such partition. grub rescue>"
<kanliot> you need to install grub to your right hard drive
<kanliot> i'd help, but you don't have backups
<Ririshi> Huh?
<Ririshi> I installed grub to the "primary" drive with the win 7 loader
<Ririshi> Now what can i do?
<Ririshi> Grub rescue> _
<Ririshi> How to manually start it? Or something..
<Ririshi> Eh..
<Ririshi> I'm in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS <pc name> tty1
<Ririshi> How to start ubuntu itself
<kanliot> you can also try #ubuntu for help
<Ririshi> Ok
<bioterror> Ririshi, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> Ririshi, run that command
<bioterror> I would also run sudo apt-get update, before that command
<bioterror> Ririshi, sorry, I passed out on a sofa :D
<Ririshi> How?
<Ririshi> How do I run it,
<Ririshi> Passed out again? >.<
<Ririshi> TRING BUZZZZZZZZ
<Ririshi> Okay....
<Ririshi> I got into grub by booting from usb..
<Ririshi> Now I pressed ubuntu and monitor turned off..
<Ririshi> Sigh -.-
<Ririshi> My monitor just doesnt get a signal..
<Ririshi> Hmm
<Ririshi> I got into recoverymode and opened a terminal
<Ririshi> Then did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Ririshi> Now its installing
<Ririshi> Everyones dead -.-
<Ririshi> Hey
<Ririshi> I'm installing the lubuntu-desktop package from recovery terminal and during the , my screen went black?
<angrysheep> hrm in lubuntu how do you replace openbox with metacity? I am able to do it in pclinuxos but they have special configuration tools
<angrysheep> I also failed switching PCman with Nautilus, I edited the deasktop.config file and rebooted and nothing
<angrysheep> *desktop
<Ririshi> Sigh
<Cullens> hum hello ?
<Ririshi> Hi
<Cullens> can you help the noob I am on lubuntu ?
<Ririshi> I am afraid I cannot
<valdur55> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cullens> fine... I have installed Lubuntu after seeing ubuntu was too heavy for my computer... the problem is that lubuntu works, but when i want to go on internet (by chromium or firefox) it just freezes
<valdur55> How much ram you have?
<Cullens> good question...
<Cullens> 4Go
<valdur55> free -m
<Ririshi> Valdur?
<valdur55> On lxterminal.
<Ririshi> I got ubuntu minimal installed and I try to install lubuntu-desktop, but I keep getting kernel panics.. What to do
<valdur55> Ririshi, you can run live-cd ?
<Ririshi> As in start a live session thing?
<Ririshi> I'm afraid that will kernel-panic too, as soon as I click 3 times
<Cullens> (doesn't do anything...)
<valdur55> Ririshi, reboot computer and when you see Man and Keyboard then hit Space. Then open "check disk for errors" and you may need check your RAM...  And next time use memdisk
<valdur55> Cullens, it should give some outpud
<Cullens> it's difficult... i can't give them to you... i'm on another computer
<Ririshi> Whats memdisk
<Cullens> 3020
<valdur55> Total mem :)
<Cullens> yeap 3020
<valdur55> Cullens, grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<Ririshi> Valdur: I don't see any men with keyboards
<Cullens> pentium (R) Dual Core CPU T4200  2.00GHz
<valdur55> Ririshi, i don't have solution for kernel panics.
<Ririshi> Sigh ):
<valdur55> Cullens, type top to terminal
<valdur55> Cullens, and then open firefox / chromium-browser
<Cullens> done
<valdur55> what happens ?
<Cullens> nothing...
<valdur55> does it frezee ?
<Cullens> on chromium yeap...
<Cullens> it works with google search, but then impossible to do anything else
<valdur55> put terminal window as allways on top.
<valdur55> and then look what happens...
<Cullens> ok
<valdur55> Maybe your settings are bad?
<Cullens> what could be bad...? i just installed lubuntu an hour ago
<valdur55> ChanServ, ok... is it default conf?
<Cullens> I just followed everything which was written...
<valdur55> Damn... your perfomance is nice... I have machine with lower spec and i don't have problems
<Cullens> well... i didn't have any problem before I installed linux...
#lubuntu 2012-06-21
<dro10> which channel would be appropriate for security support?im having difficulties to get the list
<mi3> kanliot, HI!
<kanliot> hi mi3 eating and tv
 * kanliot is doing that
<mi3> lol
<mi3> ok
<mi3> !cookie | kanliot
<ubottu> kanliot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kanliot> other cookie was better
<mi3> !cookie | kanliot
<mi3> ?
<mi3> !cookie | kanliot
<Unit193> You really don't need to do that, and do you have a support question?  This is scrictly a support channel.
<kanliot> yeah kick ubottu
<mi3> Unit193, yeah, ok, I wont do that.
<webmind> hiya
<webmind> I'm using lubuntu with lxdm, in 12.04, problem is, logins are logged in utmp or wtmp
<webmind> is this correct behaviour? because I'm wondering now how to discover if someone is logged in
<kanliot> like number of logged in users?
<webmind> yes
<webmind> for example, when you use the command 'w', it's now empty
<webmind> and I'd like to link certain actions to how many and who is logged in
<kanliot> this might help i donno http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921606
<webmind> I'll try that
<webmind> but my own utmp parser also claims there are no updates
<kanliot> !bug 875817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875817 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "who -q no longer counts gui users" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875817
<oimon> morning, i've had a lot of openbox crashes this morning on a fresh install (all updates done), however it submitted the crash report but i'd like to see if it's connected with a lp bug?
<semitones__> hello! I'm trying to install lubuntu on some questionable hardware
<semitones__> first of all, would you recommend 10.04 or 12.04 LTS as being more appropriate for a Pentium 3 computer? I know 12.04 is newer, but I bet it has more stuff in it as well
<bioterror> as much stuff as the 10.04
<bioterror> it has more improved pcmanfm for example and a lot of other applications that works even more better
<bioterror> as LXDE is under heavy development ;)
<bioterror> but if you have time, sure you can try both of them :D
<semitones__> that's true
<semitones__> :)
<bioterror> I would go with the 12.04
<semitones__> right now I'm going with an 11.04 disk I had sitting around, wihle I download 12.04
<bioterror> not only becouse I think 10.04 is the ugliest lubuntu, but becouse it's just ancient
<semitones__> haha :P
<semitones__> if lxde is in rapid development, I'll want to get something recent
<semitones__> interesting that 12.04 is not an LTS -- how did that come about
<bioterror> becouse we dont have people to maintain LTS
<ICWiener> sup
<ICWiener> Is there anything wrong with sharing my home partition w/ lubuntu/ubuntu/linuxmint?
<mi3> HI!
<ICWiener> The users are all different, so not the same folders.
<ICWiener> Hi, mi3.
<mi3> I dont know , sir .
<ICWiener> Does anyone know why lubuntu doesn't come w/ an irc client?
<mi3> ICWiener, I guessed it does come with xchat, right ?
<ICWiener> IRSSI, at least, should be installed from the start.
<ICWiener> It doesn't have XChat
<ICWiener> logank@Ratatoskr:~$ xchat
<ICWiener> The program 'xchat' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ICWiener> sudo apt-get install xchat
<mi3> ICWiener, ohh ok
<ICWiener> Anyone have a good name for my computer? Ubuntu has Ratatoskr and I don't wanna have 2 of the same. My linuxmint is Yggdrasil. My sister's computer is Valkyrie. My grandma's computer is Ragnarok. My other laptop is Mjolnir. I think I'm out of cool names...
<ICWiener> I wanna keep my theme, though.
<mi3> ICWiener, now thats the height of any advices you can get on this channel ,pls stop this nonsense.
<ICWiener> Fine y'all are boring, then.
<mi3> you want a name ?
<mi3> Try err Doggy
<mi3> LOL
<gfiend> s
<MassiveTR> how to autostart some app (minimized)
<webmind> is there a way to let lxde remember my keyboard settings?
<webmind> it keeps going back to plain us layout
<smile> bye! :)
<leszek> hi
<wxl> anyone here with a touchpad that's running 12.04 and has never done anything to modify synaptics????
<wxl> omg
<wxl> nevermind i'm a moron
 * wxl fades into the darkness
#lubuntu 2012-06-22
<DreamPhysix> Should I install Lubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 on my production laptop for computer engineering projects?
<Unit193> Production laptop? Do 12.04.
<DreamPhysix> The ISO is downloading at < 100 KB/sec :(
<Unit193> Tried a torrent?
<DreamPhysix> My ISP throttles torrents
<DreamPhysix> or i think they do
<Unit193> Ah, that's a darn shame.
<DreamPhysix> and my institution doesn't host for lubuntu, just ubuntu
<DreamPhysix> hmm..
<Unit193> What arch are you getting?
<DreamPhysix> i was told to try lubuntu because ubuntu killed my battery life apparently because of unity
<DreamPhysix> amd64
<DreamPhysix> i want to test it in a VM first so i suppose x86 is fine
<Unit193> http://176.31.100.215/iso/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso Try that, and you can check MD5sum.
<DreamPhysix> the ping to that server is 110 ms, probably not gonna be fast
<Unit193> Bah, http://thesii.org/iso/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso is the correct link, and I was just getting 1MB/s +
<DreamPhysix> meh
<DreamPhysix> there is something wrong with my network but i can't complain to my ISP because I am getting 10 times the speed I'm paying for
<DreamPhysix> but i know that's not a discussion for this channel
<DreamPhysix> can you tell me though if lubuntu would be a good choice for a i5-2410m 8gb ram laptop?
<DreamPhysix> I'm a computer engineering student and I want to spend more time in the Linux environment since I plan on doing a good bit of programming.  I have been running CentOS and Debian servers for years, headless of course
<Unit193> It'd run on it just fine, if that's what you would like to know.  Mine isn't half that powerful.
<DreamPhysix> I know that Lubuntu is lightweight but will it still take advantage of the power of my system?
<DreamPhysix> Like can it still handle higher itnensive things or is it only itnended for low ends ystem?
<DreamPhysix> low end systems*...
<Unit193> It's generally made for lower end stuff, but it'll take what ever you have. (Unless you're using a non-pae kernel on a 4+GB system)
<DreamPhysix> Hmm... is there something else more designed for my system?  I'm mainly concerned about battery life
<DreamPhysix> Ubuntu killed my laptop in 1.5 hours even though it lasts for 4+ on win7
<DreamPhysix> I'm really nervous about messing up my MBR or Windows stuff though, since awhile ago i installed linux as dual boot and removed it later, and my windows wouldnt boot
<Unit193> Wow, that's bad.  I'd say it's worth a shot at least.
<DreamPhysix> I heard Unity was a power hog
<Unit193> It does have compositing, and that will take more.
<Unit193> Windows 7? You should be able to boot the recovery console and fix startup from that.
<DreamPhysix> Ah ok.
<DreamPhysix> I think I'll try to wget Lubuntu to my server and if it gets higher speed ill just download it from my server afterwardzs
<DreamPhysix> actually it's really slow on my server which is plugged directly into a major internet hub
<DreamPhysix> so i need to try your mirror again
<DreamPhysix> it's also slow
<Unit193>  7% [====>                                                                         ] 54,447,415  1.30M/s  eta 15m 8s
<DreamPhysix> where are you located?
<DreamPhysix> i go 60 KB/sec
<Unit193> Ohio, that server is in France.
<DreamPhysix> I'm in Atlanta.  Maybe there's a network problem at our internet exchange
<DreamPhysix> sec
<Unit193> That's really not cool, I've hit 20KB/s with dialup a couple times. :/
<DreamPhysix> I'm getting 5 MB/s from a local ubuntu mirror
<DreamPhysix> but "We are happy to provide hosting for the following projects via the cdimage server. While they are not commercially supported by Canonical, they receive full support from their communities. The cdimage server also hosts other Ubuntu images not found on this server."
<DreamPhysix> so its the normal cdimage.ubuntu.com mirror
<Unit193> Well, if it works, it works.
<DreamPhysix> downloading it at 12.8 MB/sec from another server, lol
<DreamPhysix> Thanks for the help.  Managed to get it to go faster.
<Unit193> Sweet.
<wxl> hey this might be a non-lubuntu question but i just got this free eeepc 1005ha netbook and i have the same problem i had when i had xp on it-- i can't connect to [hostname].local addresses. anyone know what's up with that or anything i could do?
<bioterror> can you connect to ip address?
<wxl> yep, no problem there
<bioterror> what if you say
<bioterror> nslookup [hostname]?
<bioterror> % nslookup boge
<bioterror> Name:   boge.sapporo
<bioterror> Address: 10.0.0.3
<wxl> server is localhost
<wxl> (127.0.0.1)
<wxl> address is localhost#53
<wxl> server can't find hostname: "NXDOMAIN"
<wxl> those first two lines are the same for an external hostname
<wxl> then i get a reasonable non-authoritative answer
<bioterror> fix your network then
<wxl> hah
<wxl> well
<wxl> this is the strange thing
<wxl> this is the only machine on the whole network i have problems with
<bioterror> it should not matter, as it gets the same configurations from the DHCP?
<wxl> it should, right?
<bioterror> yes it should.
<bioterror> my mobile phone doesnt understand hosts neither
<wxl> this is a totally new lubuntu install, too-- it shouldn't be some weird configuration
<bioterror> stupid  MeeGo
<wxl> yeah mine doesn't either, (stupid WebOS) but i don't have high hopes there
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> what if you use something else than WebOS, like lubuntu?-)
<bioterror> if they have somehow messed up things
<wxl> well never tried on the phone
<wxl> but like i said i don't care about it
<wxl> my other lubuntu machines work great
<wxl> our imac has no problem at all
<wxl> shoot, virtual machines have no problem
<koleoptero> hi all
<koleoptero> I have a bit of a silly problem, how do I put a bash script to run on startup/login?
<half-duplex> rc.local ?
<akls> most of the time new windows look like maximized, but really they just have the size of the screen
<akls> is this a known bug?
<akls> or should I report it?
 * mi3 is away: NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS, PHRICK!
 * mi3 is back (gone 00:00:10)
<Mkaysi> !away | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mi3> too late, I am online, but thanks :D
<blackcatgatonegr> weird, sometimes reboot helps!
<blackcatgatonegr> so, what file seracher program should I use in lubuntu?
<blackcatgatonegr> *searcher
<Unit193> I use locate, but some may think catfish is good.
<blackcatgatonegr> catfish is lightweight enough
<blackcatgatonegr> Sometimes I get this error on lubuntu when trying to play sound files "snd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory." any idea how to fix it?
<blackcatgatonegr> How I set the default  audio device in lubuntu?
<Unit193> General volume control is in alsamixer.
<kanliot> good question
<blackcatgatonegr> Eroors so far "snd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory" "snd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory.", sometimes reboot fixes it, others it doesnt
<blackcatgatonegr> *errors
<blackcatgatonegr> ok, gonna try reboot now
<leszek> hi
<Guest4945> hi, I have installed Lubuntu on my old computer, it works perfectly 'till i go on internet... chromium, firefox and Updates are just really slow...
<cscho0415> im trying to install lubuntu and after it asks me my language then i click install the scree starts flashing between black(off) and the 5 blue and white dots with the lubuntu logo. i hit esc so i can see the verbose and i see no major issue but after about 2 minutes when its done it goes to a wierd looking screen. I dont think this is supposed to happen and idk what is causing it
<cscho0415> by weird looking screen i mean that there is no graphics which i can explain really, it is grey and not something i have ever seen
<cscho0415> any help?
#lubuntu 2012-06-23
<Guest67329> I am trying to install Lubuntu on a complex machine with Windows/Ubuntu on it already.  My install seems to stall at 50% with no progress. Any ideas?
<ekaj> Why's lubuntu have so many terminals?
<wxl> ekaj: 1 is too many?
<Unit193> I think he counted xterm...
<ekaj> I just saw 'LXTerminal, UXTerm, and XTerm... I assumed they were all terminals
<wxl> i only have lxterm
<ekaj> I didn't install the others, they're just there
<wxl> this is a brand new install and you've installed nothing else?
<ekaj> Not that I'm aware of - my bro put the distro on the computer, all he used it for was internet browsing for a few days.
<wxl> then you can't be certain
<ekaj> Says X and UX are terminals for the X window system.
<wxl> well yeah
<Unit193> dpkg -S `which uxterm` == xterm and apt-cache show xterm |grep Task  has lubuntu, along with the rest.
<wxl> strange
<wxl> i have no xterm or uxterm
<wxl> lxterm would satisfy depends of lubuntu-core because xorg requires xterm or x-terminal-emulator
<saleem> hi, why do my lubuntu install pae kernel than the generic version?
<saleem> is there any difference between the two?
<kanliot> yeah pae is for newer pcs
<kanliot> sle
<kanliot> saleem,
<saleem> newer pcs , i dont know how to rate my pc to be honest
<kanliot> if you need non-pae you can't boot
<kanliot> so really nobody complains about pae working
<kanliot> ok?
<saleem> i have an AMD Athlon 64X dual core processor 5000+
<saleem> so do i need pae kernel?
<kanliot> no
<kanliot> is the simplest possible answer
<kanliot> i would use desktop 64 bit if you have 1G ram
<saleem> but i did not opt for pae kernel lubuntu installs it by default itself
<kanliot> whats the question
<saleem> the question is do i just keep the pae or get the generic one manually
<kanliot> keep it
<kanliot> don't worry
<kanliot> nothing will happen
<nirrad> Hello I have Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller. I was wondering how to change the display options in dual monitor mode? so far just have a clone of original screen . Thank you
<kanliot> arandr might work
<kanliot> might not
<kanliot> nirrad,
<saleem> fair enough kanliot , since i have always seen ubuntu using generic linux this generic-pae looked different so i was wondering have i messed up with something or what but if it works i have no issue whether its generic or generic-pae
<nirrad> ok thank you very much
<kanliot> yes saleem
<saleem> thank you kanliot
<nirrad> Worked kanliot. thanks again for help
<kanliot> wow
<kanliot> cool
<nirrad> lol
<mi3> hey kanliot yo!
<kanliot> sup
<mi3> nothing, and you ?
<kanliot> mmm messing about
<kanliot> can we move to offtopic
<nirrad> Hello. Anyone with experience with ARandR? How do I make the settings permant. Changes dont remain after reboot. Thank you
<nirrad> lol. Hmmm ok.. How do you set a shell script to run on start up in lubuntu?
<Tm_T> patience
<mahesh> how do i set system wide proxy in lubuntu?
<kanliot> that last guy quit after 13 minutes
<kanliot> IMHO we need to explain the concept of waiting for help
<kanliot> waiting about an hour
<GridCube> 13 minutes is actually quite a lot of waitning
#lubuntu 2012-06-24
<Nirrad> hi. How do you disable lap top keyboard completely. thank you
<Mkaysi> You might not be able to do so, but some laptops have button to disable keyboard.
<Galeade> hi
<Galeade> i have a prob with flash, i have a message missing plugin in any browser that i use to visit a website made with flash
<Galeade> i've tried ecerything i found on the internet
<Galeade> everything*
<Galeade> i've tried 3 graphic cards
<Galeade> i've tried flash aid and gnash + lightspark
<Galeade> i made tests with firefox, seamonkey, iceweasel and chromium-browser
<Galeade> and i still cannot find an issue
<Galeade> (i use 11.10)
<smile> Galeade: well have you checked if flash is installed? :)
<Galeade> smile: :)
<Galeade> i wouldn't lie
<Galeade> gnashworks but not for the websites i use to visit
<smile> Galeade: start firefox and type in: about:addons
<smile> :)
<smile> And tell me what's installed @ plugins
<smile> (not add-ons, plugins)
<Galeade> i do not have firefox anymore
<Galeade> i've re-installed
<smile> and now it works?
<Galeade> but it apperas int the list in about:plugins of chromium
<Galeade> nope
<smile> can you copy the exact entry in chrome? :)
<Galeade> i've done lots of new installs to do proper tests
<Galeade> yes i can
<smile> That would be helpful.
<Galeade> do you want a screen ?
<Galeade> with details
<smile> Galeade: okay, that's fine :) don't forget to expand the entry :)
<smile> Galeade: are you busy?
<Galeade> yep i'm installing
<Galeade> cause the system is just installed
<Galeade> i needmy tool :p
<smile> ok. :p
<Galeade> http://maman.admin.free.fr/plugins.png
<smile> it's downloading, just a moment
<Galeade> it's newly installed but updated
<smile> what does checking the checkbox allow do? :)
<Galeade> the checkbox ?
<Galeade> sorry i'm french
<Galeade> my system is in english but i don't understand what you're talking about
<Galeade> oh i see
<smile> well. If you enable allow. :)
<smile> what happens then? :)
<Galeade> nothing
<smile> I'm also a non-native speaker, Galeade
<smile> Galeade: if you install Chrome instead of Chromium, does it work then? :)
<Galeade> Chrome ?
<Galeade> i'm not sure that will work, i can try, but i made tests with several browsers
<smile> Google Chrome, yes
<smile> Google Chrome is different - they have their own built-in flash player. Maybe that works
<Galeade> ah
<smile> you can install it from the ubuntu software centre I thought
<Galeade> i didn't need to do that with my laptop
<smile> oh, this is lubuntu :p
<Galeade> i need to add a source i imagine
<smile> install it from www.google.com/chrome then
<smile> Galeade: not if you download it directly from google
<Galeade> i have a look
<Galeade> do i need to uninstall chromium ?
<Galeade> okay that works
<Galeade> thanks a lot
<Galeade> i'm going to install chrome on all my computers
<smile> Galeade: cool! :D
<smile> Galeade: and no, you don't need to. :)
<Galeade> i'm uninstalling anyway
<Galeade> i don't need sevral browsers
<blackcatgatonegr> most popular is firefox due to addons and plugins
<Galeade> i don't like it, since they add the plugin container
<blackcatgatonegr> chrome has add ons and plug ins but not as many as firefox. try chorium if you want to open source version of chrome.
<Galeade> ty blackcatgatonegr but flash doesn't work properly
<blackcatgatonegr> Galeade, you need to install the propietatio video drivers last version
<blackcatgatonegr> *propietary
<Galeade> blackcatgatonegr: i've tried to install everything that is possible to make flash run
<Galeade> i even tried 3 graphic cards
<Galeade> 2 nvidia and 1 ati
<blackcatgatonegr> mmm
<blackcatgatonegr> Galeade, go to preferences /adicional drivers
<Galeade> i have nvidia-96 package for my drivers
<blackcatgatonegr> Galeade, that driver is too old, only recomended for really old video cards
<Galeade> i tried to install the current version, but that did not work
<blackcatgatonegr>  Galeade, go to preferences /adicional drivers pick the one that has "update" in the name
<Galeade> i tried them both
<blackcatgatonegr> Galeade, what is your video card?
<Galeade> geforce2 mx400
<Galeade> somthing like that
<Galeade> but that works, that's the most important
<Galeade> the computer is for my kids
<Galeade> they can both play on the same game now
<blackcatgatonegr> ok, try to erase nouveau firmware if you have it from synaptic if you have it, if you don't nevermind.
<blackcatgatonegr> Galeade, you can add get deb game repository to install more games but if the computer is that old some games won't work well
<blackcatgatonegr> most modern ubuntu games need some kind of opengl acceleration, even 2d games
<bulio> I was playing a game earlier, and my laptop locked up
<bulio> yanked my battery, rebooted
<bulio> now I cant get past the nvdia splash
<bulio> screen goes blank
<bulio> booted into a shell, checked Xorg logs
<bulio> didnt find any errors
<leszek> hi
<hydro> i can't open Lubuntu software center
<hydro> i click it and nothing happens
<hydro> i'm going to restart
<hydro> yah i still can't open Lubuntu software center
<hydro> by clicking on it, is there another way to open it?
<hydro> i'm trying to install java, should i install it through the software center or can i just use the terminal? I don't know the specific name i would need though
<Unit193> From the terminal, should display more info as well as to why it's crashing.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install default-jre
<hydro> i get this error when i try sudo apt-get install default-jre http://pastebin.com/ktC5BLwW
<Unit193> Could try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install default-jre
<hydro> so now i get this http://pastebin.com/1CRCYRLJ
<hydro> should i do apt-get autoremove?
<Unit193> You can if you want.  Alright, now dpkg -l |grep jre
<hydro> http://pastebin.com/Sz8L8Ymk
<hydro> i'm trying to get minecraft to run
<smile> bye :)
<Unit193> So with all this, what makes you think you don't have Java?
<hydro> well i can't seem to run minecraft.jar
<hydro> http://pastebin.com/pJR6H6g7 see?
<Unit193> But you *clearly* have java.
<Unit193> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<hydro> oh, i'm sorry
<hydro> well why won't minecraft run?
<Unit193> Change -cp to -jar
<Unit193> (Never ran MC here)_
<hydro> http://pastebin.com/XZtpenkZ
<Unit193> The file is on the desktop, right? Named exactly that?
<hydro> oh its minecraft.jar not Minecraft.jar, let me try it again
<hydro> yes that was the problem
<Unit193> Though, jre-7 has been reported to run better, but AFAIK is less supported.
<doda> hi folks
<doda> how to i add keyboard layouts in lubuntu?
<doda> i mean
<doda> without copying the autostart file and adding setxkbmap
<webmind> I'd like to know how I can keep my layout config actually
<webmind> it keeps switching back
<doda> webmind: how did you set it up?
<webmind> I use lxkeymap to select my layout
<webmind> that works, until the next login
<doda> if you edited /etc/xdg/lxsession/autostart then just copy it to ~/.config/lxsession/autostart
<doda> aha, thats wierd
<doda> lxkeymap is not a solution
<webmind> what is it for then?
<doda> since most people want english latin + their own layout
<webmind> ah
<webmind> there is also a switcher tool I think
<doda> webmind: first do cp /etc/xdg/lxsession/autostart ~/.config/lxsession/
<webmind> yep, keyboardlayour switcher
<webmind> doda, that file does not exist
<webmind> but /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart does :)
<doda> ah yeah :D
<doda> ok, copy that :)
<doda> and edit it
<doda> add setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,some-language-code"
<webmind> ok, should perhaps wait till later.. I just overwrote my desktop.conf
<webmind> doda, k
<webmind> but
<doda> what desktop.conf?
<webmind> you know if there will be a way to change this through the gui?
<webmind> in ~/.config/lxsession/
<doda> i don't know :D, i was asking the same thing :)
<webmind> doda, have you tried the keyboardlayout switcher?
<webmind> or is that not the problem?
<doda> that is only an switcher, you can't set nothing there
<webmind> ah yes
<webmind> then I haven't found it either
<doda> btw, if you deleted desktop.conf it will be back on next login
<webmind> but what was in there?
<doda> settings for the theme as a can see
<webmind> k
#lubuntu 2013-06-17
<Newk> HelloWorld321: set a hard to guess pasword :p you can have a look at gufw and clamtk and see if you need those
<zhx> Hello, I've just installed Lubuntu on my Dell Inspiron Mini and am having networking issues. Xubuntu worked out of the box for me, but I want something lighter. The wifi is not working, and I cannot get it to connect to the internet to download the drivers I need through ethernet, either.
<zhx> It does not seem to be an issue with my network; I get an IP, DNS servers, etc, but I cannot ping anything (including the router), and chromium won't browse to any pages
<holstein> lubuntu and xubuntu *are* ubuntu
<zhx> is there something obvious i'm overlooking?
<holstein> its more likely you are using different versions
<zhx> right, but rather than install ubuntu and then a different window manager, etc, i just installed lubuntu fresh since I'm not super comfortable in linux
<holstein> but, im proposing you did different versions
<zhx> both my xubuntu and lubuntu downloads are 13.0.4. I mean, the time between me installing xubuntu and lubuntu was like a week
<holstein> well, they are the same
<holstein> you can install xubuntu, since its works for you, and you are new.. then install lxde
<zhx> thats why i dont understand why my wifi/network worked flawlessly under xubuntu but am having issues with lubuntu
<zhx> yeah that might be my best bet at this point
<zhx> i just wanted to make sure that the networking *should* be working, and that there wasn't a step i was missing
<holstein> yes.. it should.. and its the same underneath
<zhx> thats so weird then
<holstein> maybe you upgraded one, and not the other
<zhx> well yeah on xubuntu i was able to grab software updates because i wasn't having this weird network issue with my wired connection
<zhx> so strange
<zhx> so i tried to manually install the wifi driver, but then i was stuck in this endless loop of tracking down dependencies -__-
<zhx> and im worried that even if i do get wifi working, i wont connect, since the laptop is theoretically connected right now and isn't working
<zhx> so, reinstall xubuntu, update it, then install lxde and it should be just as snappy as this fresh lubuntu install?
<holstein> snapppy?
<zhx> the os feels much faster than xubuntu did
<zhx> is what i mean
<holstein> i mean, your machine is your machine
<holstein> it wont make it any faster
<holstein> you can use lxde where ever you like
<zhx> im not saying literally physically faster, but my xubuntu install felt much more sluggish than this lubuntu install
<zhx> haha sorry if im not making any sense
<zhx> i mean, its a low-power netbook, so i'm just trying to get a lightweight distro on it is all
<holstein> zhx: use what works, then all lxde
<holstein> add*
<zhx> okay, i guess i wasn't aware switching window managers was that simple. it makes sense though
<holstein> zhx: just install lxde.. not lubuntu-desktop
<zhx> okay, haha, thanks so much for clearing that up for me man
<vychune> Good Morning
<vychune> Does anyone know how to install Lubuntu via Command Line from CD?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<vychune> minimal cd required
<vychune> ?
<vychune> (burned live ISO with only computer with a burner)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vychune: or comand line install from live iso
<vychune> yes
<vychune> how do i start it?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856449
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454365
<vychune> still cant find this option
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mini iso is better. you can use usb flash for it
<vychune> JohnDoe_71Rus: ill just have to find a way to burn in else where
<vychune> (pc is too old for usb boot)
<vychune> JohnDoe_71Rus: thanks for the help
<user8382> There's a problem with gsynaptics (touch pad controls).  It refuses to disable touchpad tapping, although I have "Disable tapping" checked.
<user8382> Lubuntu 12.04.  I had to check 'disable tapping and scrolling' to disable tapping alone, but i'm going to lose webpage scolling via touchpad.
<user8382> Sorry this is Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS with lxde.  I should redirect this bug to the ubuntu room.
<TheMechanist> hi all
<HElephant> Having an issue, could anyone help?
<insomnia_> hi everyone, today i replaced windows 7 with lubuntu on my Netbook, i'm just wondering is there a recommended app list? (ie libre office, chrome, vlc, etc)
<HElephant> insomnia_, There is no Chrome. There is Chromium.
<Unit193> Depends on what you want to do.
<holstein> insomnia_:  i would just use the default applications, much like you probably did when you first started using windows.. i would go from there, and try suggestions as your needs become more specified
<insomnia_> okay, thanks.
<holstein> HElephant: there is a chrome version available for linux
<HElephant> holstein, wtf, though there was only Chromium.
<holstein> HElephant: its not in the repos, but google makes a version available
<HElephant> Oh okay.
<insomnia_> i don't mean to start anything, but i find Chrome has better support than Chromium.  there's just a lot less things i need to mess with.
<holstein> insomnia_: doenst have to be "better".. better is a matter of opinion. if you want chrome, get it
<insomnia_> thanks
<holstein> insomnia_: i use chrome. https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<insomnia_> also, is there a beginners guide to lubuntu?  i've already read the lubuntu help/FAQ/wiki links above
<holstein> thats a great place to start
<insomnia_> any extra reading materiel?  i'm very new to linux/lubuntu.
<holstein> insomnia_:  i would just prepare for failure... if you want to experiment, load up the live CD, and break that.. try things on a test user account.. get a secondary machine (cheap/free) and install lubuntu, and experiment there
<holstein> ask *specific* questions.. such as "i am trying to edit pictures, any suggestions on an image editor that does so and so?"
<insomnia_> ok
<holstein> otherwise, there are literally hundreds and thousands of applications, guides, users.. youtube videos.. tutorials.. wiki pages
<Schism-> hey, I am trying to install 13.04 on a machine with a blank 250GB hd via nfs livecd, and I am getting an error 28, saying there is no space left on device
<Schism-> anyone seen anything like this?
<phillw> Schism-: my best guess is that it does not have a blank partition or is not formatted ext4
<Schism-> wait, that error was from the bug crash reporting program
<Schism-> I did a cfdisk -z  on the device
<Schism-> I created partitions myself and mkswaped and mkfs.ext4 the partitions myself, same error
<Schism-> it gets about 60MB of stuff on the drive before the installer crashes
<Schism-> on /target
<phillw> try making the disk unallocated
<Schism-> meaning?
<phillw> I've not done nfs installs, so am not the best person to advise (unallocated = no partitions at all)
<Schism-> yeah, that's what the cfdisk -z /dev/sda did
<Schism-> doing that again though
<Schism-> let me try to do this using the 32bit desktop instead of the 64bit desktop...
<Schism-> with 1GB of ram the 32bit vs 64bit shouldn't be a big deal
<binaryhermit> with 1 GB of RAM you probably should go with 32 bit, IMO, since 64 bit uses a bit more RAM
<Schism-> yeah, it's all bits to me :)
<Schism-> running through the 32bit one now, about to get to the same part where it crashes
<Schism-> on the 64bit install
<Schism-> looks better on the 32bit :)
<Schism-> thanks!
<phillw> binaryhermit: good point, thanks for that :)
<vjacob> Hiya. Any idea why a "dd if=/dev/random of=delete.this" does not seem to do much?
<vjacob> +might
<binaryhermit> /dev/random runs out of entropy and stops outputting random randomness?  /dev/urandom doesn't care if it runs out of entropy.
<vjacob> binaryhermit, why does /random run out of randomness but /urandom not so?
<vjacob> binaryhermit, understand why now. Thank you.
<Anuhak> Hello, using lbuntu, how do I get the file manager to warn me about file space limitations before a file copying operation?
<Skymont> how do you reinstall a fresh copy of lubuntu on a dual boot?
#lubuntu 2013-06-18
<phillw> Skymont: that would depend on how you installed the dual boot.
<crunchbang> hey guys is this an appropriate place to ask for help?
<crunchbang> i came home to find my Lubuntu 13.04 machine without Network today. Also no automount and no Shutdown option in the power menu. Help!
<Laibcoms> Are there other places where Lubuntu is reading xkb symbols other than /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ ?  Even after every reboot, the system is reading some file that is not the edited/updated file. It seems to be reading the symbol file located elsewhere but is not showing in find
<VictoRex16> I am having a problem with getting WiFi to work
<VictoRex16> I can get Lubuntu to connect to the router but I am not able to get a WiFi connection
<VictoRex16> It connects via Ethernet
<genii> Sure didn't wait very long.
#lubuntu 2013-06-19
<binaryhermit> Since it's obviously very busy in here, I have a stupid question.  Lubuntu 12.04 wasn't LTS.  Will 14.04 be LTS?
<Unit193> I do think that's the plan, but only 3 year LTS.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Got less than a year for the next lts release. I cant wait to see the OS be featured on refurbished computers at a thrift store i know of
<binaryhermit> I don't see the point of 5 year LTSes if you have to upgrade LTS->next LTS
<binaryhermit> unless you're doing fresh installs, I guess
<MonkWitDaFunk> There is a reason why a user would use the older linux kernel. Im trying to remember what it is
<binaryhermit> umm, bugs in current kernel?
<binaryhermit> older kernel using slightly less RAM? (though I emphasize slightly)
<MonkWitDaFunk> Are bugs a common thin with the bsd type of operating system?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Ive never touched bsd
<binaryhermit> I'm guessing that BSD and Linux are about equally buggy.  I've only used an OpenBSD shell account
<binaryhermit> Though I managed to almost take it down because bittorrent hits a BSD-only libc bug
<MonkWitDaFunk> Ok. Commercial linux is the least buggy correct?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Such as red hat
<Unit193> Mint be time to move to #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<Unit193> MonkWitDaFunk: You get paid support for it.
<SonikkuAmerica> ...Mint?
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<deed02392> hi guys, I'm on lubuntu raring, looks like the iptables-persistent package is broken. any other recommended ways to persist iptables rules?
<deed02392> i've read NetworkManager interferes with other common manual methods
<holstein> deed02392: i use ufw
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<deed02392> ok, thanks
<Myrtti> is there any way to make lxterminal to ignore keyboard shortcuts? or should I just give up and install terminator?
<Unit193> Bug #1080116 is supposed to eb fixed, but if you hide the menu it's supposed to help with other alt commands.  I end up with xfce4-terminal.
<ubottu> bug 1080116 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Alt+<n> shortcut sends extra characters when switching tabs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080116
<follower>  I cant seem to rest my thumb in the bottom left corner of the new touchpad
<holstein> follower: is that a question?
<holstein> follower: what happens? is the behavior unwanted? what do you want to happen instead?
<follower> its these new integrated touchpads. when i keep my thumb or index on the pad i cant move the pointer with me middle finger
<holstein> follower: sure.. are you looking for a software solution to that? i dont think there will be one..
<follower> i would like for it the pointer to move with finger and click with the other finger while that finger is still on the touch pad (without tapping)
<follower> oh... it works differently on winblows. its identified as a elantech etps. is there a way to switch it to ps/2
<holstein> follower: i dont think that is possible, on a hardware level
<holstein> follower: it works like that in windows?
<follower> yes in windows im able to keep my index on the pad while using my middle finger to move the pointer. on lubuntu once a second finger is on there the pointer will not move
<holstein> you should know going in that the hardware you have is guaranteed to work with windows support.. you have no such guarantee from the vendor for linux/ubuntu
<holstein> thre is nothing about ubuntu/linux preventing your touchpad from doing *exactll* what you want it to do
<holstein> follower: this is something that is not going to be constructive or relevant to compare to windows.. since, the windows driver is supplied to you by an entity that is likely not going to supply you a linux driver
<holstein> follower: you can, and are welcome to ask them
<holstein> follower: what would i do? what i usually do is try a few different live CD's.. different kernel versions.. different distros.. i see if anything has "out of the box support"
<holstein> i open a terminal and i run "lspci".. and i get as much information about the specific device chipset as possible, and i search for someone who has set the hardware up (the *exact* same hardware) in ubuntu/linux
<follower> love lubuntu had it on me old system. i just love the ubuntu lubuntu  thing
<holstein> there could be a custom xorg.conf you can put in place to provide that support.. could be that linux can never provide you the support you are looking for
<holstein> i would try main ubuntu, or xubuntu live.. different versions.. 12.04 if you havent tried that.. even the upcoming dailies
<holstein> you might have different configs out of the box that you can learn from, and emulate in your current setup
<follower> the funny thing is that this system is also sold with ubuntu instead of windows.
<holstein> you could also just waste a lot of time, and never get anywhere
<holstein> follower: that *exact* hardware? the *same* chipsets? are there drivers at the site? is there a link (such as what dell does) to a specific ubuntu downoad?
<holstein> download*
<holstein> you can download/install whatever they have, and install LXDE in that..
<follower> the website only contains windows drivers
<holstein> follower: you are cross posting
<follower> you told me to ask in xubuntu
<follower> or ubuntu
<holstein> follower: no i didnt
<holstein> follower:plus, you had already asked
<follower> sorry i must have mis understood.
<holstein> follower: i suggested, and still suggest that you try teh live CDs for other versions
<follower> i have all three DE
<holstein> follower: there are *way* more than 3
<holstein> follower: that is what you misunderstand.. im talking about the versions
<follower> i have ubuntu xubuntu as well as lubuntu
<holstein> 12.04 vs 13.04.. the upcoming 13.10.. whatever version the vendor uses
<follower> just trying to connect with people with a good xorg.conf
<holstein> follower: you will want to connect with someone who had your hardware and you have not mentioned your hardware, or your xorg.conf in here, or the other channels
<holstein> follower: here are the facts
<follower> are you able to do what im trying to achieve.  i have elantech etps touchpad
<holstein> follower: im still not sure i understand
<holstein> and, you can hsare more specifics about the hardware
<holstein> no one is going to be able to help you with what you mentioned the way you asked
<holstein> i have this chip Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) and the screen freezes when i do so and so
<holstein> ^^ that is how specfic you need to be ^^
<holstein> i get that information from running lspci, as i mentioned above
<holstein> you can always put that information in a pastebin
<holstein> !paste | follower
<ubottu> follower: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<follower> http://pastebin.ca/2402586
<holstein> follower: elaborate
<holstein> follower: go to the channel for the operating system you are using and say "im using a toshiba such and such model with a so and so touchpad and its doint this, but i want it to do this"
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<follower> im using lubuntu and i have an asus x201e and on windows the im able to rest my index finger on the touch pad and to click with it while using my middle finger to move the pointer. now in lubuntu if i rest me index on the touchpad and try to move the pointer with my middle finger the pointer will not move at all
<holstein> follower: thats how *all* my touchpads work.. but i dont use windows.. have you asekd asus about the model that includes ubuntu? have you looked to see what version of ubuntu ships with that device? have you confimred tha you are using the same one?
<follower> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<follower> damnit im using 13.04
<follower> is there a way to downgrade??
<follower> however i have lubuntu with unity desktop
<Unit193> No, there isn't.  Lubuntu with Unity isn't really "Lubuntu"
<Unit193> You looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch ?
<follower> i use lubuntu. wifey uses ubuntu de when she logs in. easier for her
<follower> not what im looking for unit 193
#lubuntu 2013-06-20
<ZenoArrow> Hi. Trying to boot Lubuntu into command line (no X). Have held down shift to get to GRUB. Where do I go from here?
<follower> hey does anyone know if xfburn supports disc spanning?
<piepiepie> hello, lightdm is stuck in a loop
<genii> piepiepie: It kicks you back when you try to login?
<piepiepie> I do not get the login prompt. In /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log I read: Failed to register client: GDBus.Erro:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service file
<piepiepie> Unable to register client with session manager
<piepiepie> XIO: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server  ":0"
<piepiepie> GConf Erro: Failed to activate configuration server: Connection closed
<genii> Hm. No idea on that one, I haven't seen it yet.
<piepiepie> I tried to remove and reinstall lubuntu -desktop
<piepiepie> no luck with that
<piepiepie> the other log files seem to contain no errors...
<piepiepie> Is there an alternate display manager that I could try?
<piepiepie> Like xdm or gdm?
<genii> piepiepie: Which lightdm greeter do you have currently installed?
<piepiepie> unity-greeter 12.10.4 UID=105 LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<genii> piepiepie: Perhaps lightdm-gtk-greetr
<genii> greetr->greeter
<Unit193> And you do have lubuntu-default-settings?
<piepiepie> yes, lightdm-gtk-greeter is installed
<piepiepie> this is a fresh installation of lubuntu 12.10.4
<piepiepie> it got stuck in the loop at the first boot
<piepiepie> lubuntu-default-settings is installed too
<Unit193> I'd try something current, meaning 13.04.
<piepiepie> yes I could try that
<piepiepie> do you know how to start xdm? I just installed it...ù
<Unit193> But, another DM is LXDM.  I'd still recommend upgrading.
<piepiepie> there is a segmentation fault in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
<piepiepie> I'll try upgrading to 13.04
<Unit193> Well thta's not good..
<malaphus> Hello, I copied my /etc/network/interfaces file over from an older ubuntu 11.04 machine to a new lubuntu 13.04 machine and none of my "up route add" commands seem to work anymore, any ideas why?
<holstein> malaphus: mabye just check in on the changes that have been made and redo the config to match current requirements
<malaphus> holstein: the only thing that I seemed to need to change was eth0 -> p5p1, which I did
<malaphus> if I run the route add commands manually they work
#lubuntu 2013-06-21
<CLAM> hi all
<CLAM> im installin lubuntu in text mode (alternate install) and i xant to know how to configure it to dual boot with windows xp
<CLAM> i have one 100gb partition
<CLAM> nfts partition
<CLAM> please
<CLAM> please
<CLAM> please guys !!!!
<zleap> sup
<romans8v29> I am downloading lubuntu now for installation on a netbook. I am a complete novice at this. How do I actually get this to install? Am using unetbootin.
<TheLordOfTime> what's the LXDE runtime package?  not the full bundle, just the desktop environment package.
<TheLordOfTime> (trying to set up a "bare bones" LXDE environment on pre-existing Ubuntu 13.04 so i can have a less-resource-intensive DE)
<Unit193> lxde-core?
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-core
<ubottu> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<Unit193> !info lxde-core
<ubottu> lxde-core (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  that'll install the runtime?
<TheLordOfTime> s/runtime/desktop environment/
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  that worked thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
#lubuntu 2013-06-22
<acecase> So I just loaded this up, and it's hands-down the best distro I have ever used (used a lot). Now I find out it's dying. That sucks
<acecase> I read that security and bug fixes will be around for until end of support, but I can't find a date on that
<SonikkuAmerica> acecase: What version?
<acecase> latest
<acecase> was it 14 something?
<SonikkuAmerica> 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> And whoever said it was dying?
<acecase> It's all over the net
<SonikkuAmerica> We'll be around loooooong after Mark Shuttleworth runs outta ideas :) nothing to worry about.
<acecase> in fact, google lubuntu and you find nothing but stories about it
<acecase> that's great news
<acecase> I love this distro. It's what I would build if I were that level user
<SonikkuAmerica> acecase: Oh we're very much here. Come back during the day and chat with phillw ... or join our Facebook page at facebook.com/Lubuntu.Official.Page
<acecase> I can't do facebook for the stalkers, but I'm really glad to hear it
<acecase> wonder why everyone thinks the project is dying?
<SonikkuAmerica> Because Mint is rising :P
<SonikkuAmerica> And Ubuntu is a commercial distro
<SonikkuAmerica> (Free, but commercial)
<acecase> I'm an idiot. It's Fuduntu that's dying
<Unit193> Ah, was going to say you clearly have a different google than I do.
<Unit193> Not exactly commercial...
<acecase> lol My google is better than your google
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Now Chromium won't work. Look what you've done! O_o XD
<Unit193> (Since it gives you wrong results? :P )  Anywho, did you have a support question?
<acecase> I don't, and I'll shut up now. Good night all. Sorry for the confusion
<acecase> Now I have to find something else to complain about
<Unit193> You're free to join #lubuntu-offtopic too of course. :)
<Unit193> :(
<Skymont> does lubuntu support readyboost?
<Unit193> "ReadyBoost" is a Windows thing, but you can setup /boot/ on a SSD for faster booting, IIRC.
<Skymont> its like a disk cache
<holstein> Skymont: i set up whatever it is in the asus EEE pc's one time. bootbooster.. or whatever.. i just dont restart the computer that much to care about it
<Skymont> i don't think its only for system boot up
<Skymont> i think its like setting up the SSD/Flash drive as the virtual memory or something, is this correct?
<holstein> asus bootbooster is.. i thought, as Unit193 said, that "readyboots" was for usb drives
<holstein> Skymont: yes.. that is what i understood it to be.. a "faster" disk cache, or whatever
<Skymont> is there a tutorial on how to set up a flash drive as the virtual memory, i'm sure it will be faster on my laptop than the slower HDD at 5200RPM
<holstein> whats the issue?
<Skymont> is there a tutorial to set up a flash drive as the disk cache
<holstein> i mean, pretty much, you cant make a dollar out of 15 cents... personally, i dont use swap much
<holstein> you should check and see if you are even swapping..
<holstein> Skymont: i look at my system, and i dont have anything in the swap space, so, adressing the speed of my swap space wont really do anything
<Noskcaj> why would you still have a hard drive when SSDs exist?
<Skymont> Noskcaj, a 500GB laptop HDD costs around $60, and a 500GB laptop SSD cost around $360
<Noskcaj> Skymont, true, but it's so much faster. have an external HDD as well
 * Noskcaj is away: I'm either at school or soccer. or i just don't like you.
<Hello_world> hey
<Hello_world> can someone help me
<ianorlin2> how do you connect to wifi on lubuntu my laptop sees the network card
<ibere_SP> hi there. I've installed Lubuntu 12.10 in my Athlon XP 1800+. I was running sudo apt-get udpate and after that sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. In the middle of some update, I lost the internet connection. System hang up. I rebooted, sudo apt-get clean and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -all. But system seems frozen, but HDD light is working for more than 1 hour... any clues?
<dsan> I have AMD E2-3200 APU graphic card and having trouble with ubuntu's unity. could anyone tell me if I need xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop to get a better GUI performance?
<Slendermang> Is this the correct channel if I need help with something?
<Skymont> dsan, are there drivers sot that graphics?
<dsan> Skymont, lshw -c video shows that it uses " driver=fglrx_pci", do I need to check another driver to improve the graphic card's performance?
<Skymont> dsan, i'm a noob, try #Ubuntu
<dsan> I tried there but nobody replies my questions
<Skymont> maybe just install Linux Mint
<Skymont> or Windows
<DutyMule> dear lubuntu users! would you say that linux/lubuntu is easy to use for someone coming from windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> DutyMule: There's no time like the present to be asking that question. :)
<DutyMule> meaning?
<SonikkuAmerica> One second...
<SonikkuAmerica> Ta-da! Found it... >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/CommunicationsTeam/WOWLubuntu/StartUbuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> One of our little projects, started by amjjawad
<DutyMule> I'm actually here witha trolling attempt so dont waste too much time on me
<DutyMule> but I went with my problem to#linux
<DutyMule> and they said, quote "well your not using an official ubunut, use regular ubuntu or kubuntu" and "lubuntu is crap"
<DutyMule> I'm quite baffled
<SonikkuAmerica> DutyMule: Trolling attempt? e_e That's not good. The truth is, there are a lot of rumors nowadays that "Lubuntu is dying/dead/crap/etc./etc./etc."
<holstein> they?
<SonikkuAmerica> (##linux)
<DutyMule> obiously xubuntu and kubuntu are fine , but my first pick (lubuntu) is somehow flawed.
<DutyMule> I asked them for the table of standarts
<holstein> DutyMule: in what way?
<holstein> them?
<DutyMule> which distro is good and which is not
<holstein> good is a matter of opinion
<holstein> lubuntu can be tried live.. try it and see if it meets your needs
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. with lxde and other customizations
<DutyMule> I guess software updater wont work in live mode
<SonikkuAmerica> DutyMule: You got that right. Nothing's persistent.
<DutyMule> that was the first thing I had problem with
<holstein> DutyMule: i wouldnt expect to update large parts of the system from *any* live distro
<SonikkuAmerica> DutyMule: But that rings true for every Live image on Planet Earth, and some on Vulcan.
<DutyMule> I'll now copy over lines from #linux
<DutyMule> reisio [R] - the thing in particular is: after all the good things I've been hearing around, I've decided to install lubuntu 13.04 .  I've used some linux live cds before and thopse helped me out. But now I aimed for a desktop.
<DutyMule> reisio [R] it installs smoothly, I make a user, choose password, language and timezone. First thing to pop up would be this "software update thingy"
<DutyMule> reisio [R] - it asks me to "authenticate"
<DutyMule> reisio [R] - I do. It closes, reopens, and asks again. I try again and it closes for sure. How's that for a first experience? First thing you get to, and it is not working.
<holstein> DutyMule: what is that?
<holstein> DutyMule: how about this.. do you have lubuntu installed? if so, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to update the os
<DutyMule> holstein when I tried to google it from lubuntu - it gave out similar suggestions
<DutyMule> holstein but that defeats the whole point of this. Why it simply doesn't work in a first place?
<holstein> DutyMule: could be anything from you putting the password in incorrectly, to a bu
<holstein> bug*
<holstein> DutyMule: if you want to upgrade, use that above, or come here and tell a volunteer what the issue is
<DutyMule> holstein , i've later typed my pass in some office app , and tried to copy that over , that did not help either
<holstein> DutyMule: is the terminal method working for you?
<DutyMule> I've yet to try, I'm on a windows now
<DutyMule> I'll try terminal before unistall I guess
<DutyMule> I wonder if i had no password chosen for my account in the first place, what would be the behaviour of that auth window
<DutyMule> I figured I had to switch back to windows to have IRC capabilities, because in fresh lubuntu I'll need to install either java or irc app, which will prompt me again for a pass
<DutyMule> i hoped that your account password and this update authentication turn out to be two different password somehow
<holstein> DutyMule: when i moved to linux, i just instaleed it, and ran it.. on a laptop.. i sovled any issues that came up
<holstein> a lot of the migration issues are that one is used to another OS..
<holstein> things are just different
<DutyMule> i guessed i'd have some problems, but not right away. It's not a problem which is caused by some of my habits or something
<holstein> DutyMule: i would argue java use is a bad habit..
<DutyMule> so i was frustrated and came here and ##linux to troll someone and get some anwers in meantime
<DutyMule> holstein i loathe java myself
<holstein> DutyMule: try and come here and work with a volunteer when you are not frustrated
<holstein> this might help with your idea to troll
<holstein> !volunteers | DutyMule
<ubottu> DutyMule: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DutyMule> it's not that big issue for me, my first clean attempt did not work, who cares, i'll just go back. If it would a life or death question, I would be polite and nice and all that jazz. As I said at the very top - "i came here to troll, dont waste your time, maybe only if youre absolutely bored"
<DutyMule> It's just I heard linux is this ultra-stable remedy for everything, and my first attempt had failed at the very beginning
<DutyMule> really not the first attempt, I had tried lubuntu and others on some 2000 hardware, and ithad no gpu drivers for that thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | DutyMule, then this flag is appropriate. So is !troll
<ubottu> DutyMule, then this flag is appropriate. So is !troll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DutyMule> But that's quite specific problem
<SonikkuAmerica> ( Or #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic )
<DutyMule> no, I've ranted my dose, thank you. Have a nice day/night all of you. Live and prosper.
<holstein> DutyMule: it works for me, and many
<holstein> DutyMule: if not for you.. no big deal
<holstein> DutyMule: good luck!
<SonikkuAmerica> Isn't it "Live LONG and prosper"? :)
#lubuntu 2013-06-23
<Noskcaj> is there a "powered by lubuntu" sticker?
<Skymont> Noskcaj, try ebay
<Noskcaj> Skymont, that was my plan if no official ones existed. My reason is at noskcaj10.wordpress.com
<BWMerlin> Are there any plans for Lubuntu to use wayland?
<joossee> hey guys having a problem making deluge the defaults client in 12.10? this has worked in the past but neither chromium nor firefox has it in the list and pointing to the app in /usr/share/applications doesnt work either...?
<Rarrikins> Why is lxterminal running as a child of init instead of openbox or something like that?
<Archguy> Hey, can I format a 256 thick SD Card to have Lubuntu ?
<Archguy> 13.04 *
<Archguy> Hey, can I format a 256 thick SD Card to have Lubuntu 13.04 ?
<Unit193> 256thick?  You mean 256 MB?
<info> Unit193: Yes, sorry.
<Unit193> Tad small there.
<holstein> dsl or maybe puppy linux.. tiny core...
<holstein> there is/was an ubuntu based puppy that i thought was around 200mb's or less
<info> Unit193: Seriously? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD it says 29 MB there
<info> Not install on disk
<info> Use as installation disk
<holstein> lubuntu wont fit there though
<Unit193> Ah, as an install disk that'd be alright.
<holstein> its not clear if info wants to install from or to the USB
<info> great thanks!
<jeffmr> hey
<jeffmr> great os
<jeffmr> how well does it run off of a flash drive with an i3?
<holstein> live? should run fine
<holstein> think of it this way... LXDE is light. there are lighter, but its pretty balanced.. if you want a full modern OS that is light, and a nice balance, lubuntu is a good choice
<holstein> it wont make your machine any faster
<jeffmr> the flash was the only thing I was worried about.  It runs slow sometimes.
<jeffmr> if you registered your e-mail a while ago and no longer have the address, is it possible to change the e-mail associated with your nickname?
<holstein> jeffmr: in freenode? i would ask in #freenode to be sure
<jeffmr> ok thanks
<metrik> can any one help with installing 13.04 Raring Ringtail  32 bit mini ISO on a SuperMicro SuperServer6022P-6. When i start to install every thing seem to be fine. 1.Select language k 2.select location k 3.configure keyboard k 4.network config k then it gets stuck on a purple screen with nothing in it and a white/black bottom that it lets me type in but nothing else happens.
#lubuntu 2014-06-16
<gfredericks> (it's still doing that now in case anybody has interesting things to probe)
<kenj> anybody alive?
<kenn1> anybody alive?
<The0x539> The Binding of Isaac shows up as a black window
<The0x539> er, white
<The0x539> Also, can I switch my install from 32 to 64 bit in a couple commands?
<sydney> The0x539: i dont think so... not sure though
<The0x539> sydney: well you can effectively switch distros with a little repo tweakin
<sydney> The0x539: like i said,not sure.ask it on #ubuntu
<mkdmz> When I add a Desktop Entry with no Category, it the Other category should appear and the app should appear under it.  Why is this not working on Lubuntu?
<holstein> mkdmz: i would add the category and add it to that catagory
<rafaellaguna> these are all the categories: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html
<mkdmz> Ok, like Other;Foobar: ?
<rafaellaguna> search "registered categories"
<mkdmz> Yeah, I was looking at that.
<mkdmz> Nothing fits Screenwriting
<mkdmz> Or 'Story Analysis'
<rafaellaguna> there's also a Tag or similar label in .desktop files
<mkdmz> Both in which my app does
<mkdmz> rafaellaguna: what's a Tag, is like a Category?
<rafaellaguna> yes, let me see mine...
<mkdmz> holstein:I've tried adding the Category Other, but it won't add.
<holstein> mkdmz: can you add it to an existing catagory?
<rafaellaguna> Found it: "Keywords"
<mkdmz> I would prefer it be added as a Main Category, I've seen it do that before with some other software installs.
<rafaellaguna> it may help the launchers or menu builders to find it
<rafaellaguna> you mean "outside" the submenus?
<mkdmz> rafaellaguna: So I go:  Keywords=Screenwriting ?
<rafaellaguna> try, I'm not really sure. Or you can directly edit with MenuLibre or another tool.
<mkdmz> rafaellaguna: Menulibre is that the command line name?
<mkdmz> If so it's not installed.
<rafaellaguna> you need to install it
<rafaellaguna> or try Alacarte (heavy Gnome dependencies)
<mkdmz> i see, but if it can do it, it must be using some tool
<rafaellaguna> https://launchpad.net/~menulibre-dev/+archive/devel
<mkdmz> I am creating an installation script, so I need to be able to do this on the command line.
<rafaellaguna> that's beyond my skills, sorry ;)
<mkdmz> mine too
<rafaellaguna> LOL
#lubuntu 2014-06-17
<rafaellaguna> hallå!
<pmatulis> so how does one remove a pcmanfm bookmark?
<holstein> right click?
<ianorlin> yes it is right click remove from bookmarks
<pmatulis> it opens the bookmark for me
<rafaellaguna> Unit193, I need your help
<Unit193> Anything specific?
<rafaellaguna> about my membership cloak
<rafaellaguna> I'm not very used to IRC, I registered my nickname succesfully
<Unit193> If you are an Ubuntu member (IIRC you are.), link to your LP account in #ubuntu-irc and ask for a cloak.
<rafaellaguna> link?
<SilverLion> Unit193 means that you need to paste a link to your Launchpad Account in that IRC Channel
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~rafaellaguna This.
<rafaellaguna> just paste there, okay
<Unit193> "..and ask for a cloak." you forgot that step. ;)
<rafaellaguna> they figured out :D
<rafaellaguna> Unit193, thank you very much for your help, I'll try now hexchat for login with SASL
<Unit193> Sure.
<JamesMc_> Question about LXDE and Lubuntu. I am using Ubuntu 13.10 and moving to Lubuntu. Which would be better? Replacing the existing GNOME desktop or clean Lubuntu install?
<Unit193> If it's easy enough, I'd do a clean install for sure.
<phillw> JamesMc_: if you have a backup of your data. A clean install is always better.
<JamesMc_> Is there some place where I can find screensavers for Lubuntu?
<Unit193> xscreensaver, xscreensaver-data-extra, xscreensaver-gl ,xscreensaver-gl-extra, xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod
<JamesMc_> Ok... any of those have Aquariums?   8-)
<phillw> JamesMc_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163670
<JamesMc_> Thanks Phillw
#lubuntu 2014-06-18
<zooko> Hi folks!
<zooko> I like lubuntu, so I chose it for the flavor of Ubuntu to install on my Samsung ARM Chromebook 1: http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2013/05/chrubuntu-one-script-to-rule-them-all_31.html
<zooko> Hm...
<zooko> I see that others have reported the same crashes in the comments as I am seeing...
<zooko> I'll go try their suggestions now ...
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<zooko> Thanks.
<holstein> zooko: i would do whatever is arm specific,then just add lxde
<zooko> holstein: some of the commenters say nothing newer than 12.04 works on ARM.
<holstein> zooko: sure.. sounds likely
<rafaellaguna> o/
<pmatulis> this is woefully out of date: http://lubuntu.net/tags/download
<The0x539> oh dear
<JamesMc_> Question for the group. Has anyone sent a fax (or know someone) who has sent a fax by Lubuntu/Ubuntu?
<holstein> JamesMc_: sure
<holstein> JamesMc_: i personally just setup an email to fax# account to simplify the process for myself
<JamesMc_> Holstein, do you use any software like efax or ggax?
<holstein> JamesMc_: there are also many appliances that just do the faxing, which is the case where i have implemented linux for others.. but, i have setup faxing in the past.. and it worked. though, those tools are being likely dropped, or not included by default, or just not developed as much as they once were, since.. folks dont fax as much as they once did
<holstein> JamesMc_: i used something from the default repos at the time.. that would have been maybe 8.04 or so
<JamesMc_> Holstein, is the fax account free or paid?
<holstein> JamesMc_: i dont use it anymore, friend..
<JamesMc_> Ahh... ok
<holstein> JamesMc_: i had a free one that had a pay for tier that i personally never needed to pay for
<JamesMc_> My reason for asking is that in a few years, I will be retiring. Me and my lady are thinking a retiring in a RV on the road - and I have thought of using my Lubuntu laptop as a mobile office with printer/fax and scanner capability
<holstein> !info efax
<ubottu> efax (source: efax): programs to send and receive fax messages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9a-19 (trusty), package size 107 kB, installed size 300 kB
<holstein> JamesMc_: why?
<holstein> JamesMc_: why not just email.. that would come in via data more easily.. and not require a phone connection. or keeping up with a phone #
<holstein> i would rather pay for a service, i think, to give someone a # is they prefer faxing.. which, they likely would be fine emailing whatever is needed..
<holstein> though, nothing is preventing lubuntu from sending and recieveing faxes.. i cant imagine the fax technology getting more prevelent in any way over the next few years, though.. on any operating system
<JamesMc_> Holstein, we also do medieval and renn fairs. Sometimes the fair/festival need us to fax proof of insurance or something like that.
<holstein> JamesMc_: you can likely just email as well. but, im not debating *if* you need to fax
<holstein> JamesMc_: the fact is, faxing is going away
<holstein> JamesMc_: you *can* fax to and from lubuntu
<holstein> personally, regardless of operating systems, i would put very little thought into future planning regarding faxing and fax capability
<JamesMc_> By keeping a fax ability - I am keeping my bases covered.  8-)
<holstein> JamesMc_: sure.. cover what you like, friend..
<holstein> !Info efax
<holstein> ^ thats were i would start.. no doubt, ubuntu *can* send and recieve faxes.. assuming you have a dial up modem and all that in place.. but, i would just route through a service that would make it more reliable and easy regardless of operating system
<JamesMc_> Just yesterday... I had to fax copies of receipts because a mixup on their end denied paying some of my medical bills.
<JamesMc_> On the road... there is no certainity of finding a library or Staples with a fax machine.
<JamesMc_> Sorry Holstein, some of the people we deal with still work with 20th tech instead of 21st century tech.   8-(
<ele88__> hello:) could someone help me?
<rafaellaguna> let's try ;)
<ele88__> :) first of all sorry for my very bad english
<rafaellaguna> don't worry for that
<ele88__> ok....:) so, i installed lubuntu 14.04 and all is good but the volume is too low
<ele88__> i try with sìpulseaudio
<ele88__> sorry, pulseaudio but nothing
<silverlion> ele88__: where are you from?
<ele88__> i can ear something , just the volume
<ele88__> italy
<rafaellaguna> Lubuntu don't use PulseAudio, still uses Alsa
<rafaellaguna> Try opening a terminal and type alsamixer
<silverlion> rafaellaguna: not necessarily
<silverlion> i am running pulseaudio too
<ele88__> ok i did
<rafaellaguna> can you see the audio channels?
<ele88__> i try with alsamixer
<rafaellaguna> you can move from one to another with the arrow keys
<rafaellaguna> and change values with up and down
<rafaellaguna> is there any too low? try to adjust
<ele88__> yes i can and i change all values at the top
<rafaellaguna> and still low volume?
<ele88__> yes:(
<rafaellaguna> okay, radical solution. does your pc have enough space?
<ele88__> i think...just a moment
<ele88__> 75G free
<rafaellaguna> exit the alsamixer (esc) and type "sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer"
<ele88__> is a very old pc..
<rafaellaguna> mine too :)
<ele88__> ok
<silverlion> rafaellaguna: i'd go and try pavucontrol ;)
<rafaellaguna> pavucontrol is more for pulseaudio, isn't it?
<rafaellaguna> i'd prefer xfce4-mixer or gnome-alsa-mixer for alsa
<ele88__> really i don't konw...is my first time with linux...
<ele88__> ok all is installed
<silverlion> rafaellaguna: yeah but depending on what software he is using he might use pulseaudio
<rafaellaguna> run it. once opened you'll need to choose a soundcard (the expandable list) and the "add" controls. maybe the one we're looking for is hidden in alsamixer (it happens to me)
<rafaellaguna> silverlion, Lubuntu 14.04 uses alsa only
<silverlion> rafaellaguna: and why am i using pulseaudio then?
<ele88__> in souncard menu i read pulseaudiomixer for all
<silverlion> :D
<rafaellaguna> silverlion, maybe you added another desktop, like Ubuntu
<silverlion> rafaellaguna: negative ;)
<rafaellaguna> ele88__, ok, now "select controls" and activate all of them, specially "speakers" or similar
<rafaellaguna> PCM is very important
<ele88__> in select control i have only master
<rafaellaguna> can you choose in the upper "menu" to another device?
<rafaellaguna> you should see "playback" too
<ele88__> i select playback  in soundcard menu, then i move to select control but i have only master
<rafaellaguna> and "capture"? try all the options in that menu
<ele88__> ....only master for all...
<rafaellaguna> something's wrong, it looks you cannot control anything of your soundcard
<rafaellaguna> what soundcard is it? do you know?
<ele88__> how can i know that?
<ele88__> in computer tecnique details?
<rafaellaguna> an app called "system profile" in system apps, I think
<rafaellaguna> or "hardinfo" in the terminal
<ele88__> front headphone HDA VIA VT82xx
<rafaellaguna> at pic devices, audio device
<ele88__> speaker and mix the same
<rafaellaguna> pci devices, sorry
<rafaellaguna> are the speakers integrated in the computer?
<rafaellaguna> or they have cable?
<ele88__> integrated, but it always works...
<ele88__> VT8237A/VT8251 HDA controller
<ele88__> do you know if maybe with lubuntu 12.10 is better?
<rafaellaguna> the sound subsystem is the same
<rafaellaguna> but, as major is the version, better devices support, so older means less devices managed
<rafaellaguna> maybe you need drivers for thast, try "software and updates", at system menu
<ele88__> ok it's searching for updates
<rafaellaguna> nice ;)
<ele88__> ok there are some software updates...install?
<ele88__> installing
<ele88__> :)
<rafaellaguna> any audio driver? or just graphic'
<ele88__> ehm...lots lib
<rafaellaguna> that's good
<rafaellaguna> and free ;)
<ele88__> two linux-image
<rafaellaguna> that's the kernel (nucleo) maybe drivers for your soundcard
<ele88__> i hope...this is my mother's pc...
<ele88__> :D
<rafaellaguna> now restart when finished and come back here. I'm not going anywhere ;)
<ele88__> thank you sooooooo much!!!
<rafaellaguna> ank me, it's not fixed yet
<rafaellaguna> please, come back and tell me if it works
<ele88__> ok
<rafaellaguna> ele88__, I have looking for your problem, and I found something
<ele88__> tell me:D
<rafaellaguna> it seems the old kernel fails with your soundcard, the explanation is here:
<rafaellaguna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1225789
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225789 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) " [FUJITSU AMILO La1703 audio playback] Audio volume extremely low" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rafaellaguna> and the solution is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<rafaellaguna> you need to download this package: oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-raring-dkms_0.201309132333~ubuntu12.04.1_all.deb
<rafaellaguna> it's the specific driver for your soundcard
<ele88__> it's still unpacking and installing....
<ele88__> when finish i restart and install the driver
<rafaellaguna> check first if the upgrade was enough, if not follow the instructions
<ele88__> or can i do all togheder?
<rafaellaguna> I guess yess
<ele88__> ok:)
<rafaellaguna> yissss
<rafaellaguna> :D
<ele88__> where are you from? if I could ask
<rafaellaguna> oh yes, I'm in Spain now... vicino! But I'm from UK
<rafaellaguna> what part of Italy are you from?
<ele88__> lovely Spain
<rafaellaguna> :D
<ele88__> Sardegna....più vicino:)
<ele88__> i did compostala's way some years ago
<rafaellaguna> ohmygod, molto vicino, I'm in Valencia, we share catalan as language
<ele88__> are you a student?
<rafaellaguna> nope
<rafaellaguna> I'm 39 years old. But I look like 28! :D
<ele88__> :)
<rafaellaguna> so you're new with Linux. What do you think? I'm very interested
<ele88__> well not so new, i use it at university...is the first time i try to install it
<rafaellaguna> and? :)
<ele88__> i like very much linux, i love the idea behind it
<rafaellaguna> me too, that's why I'm here
<rafaellaguna> one day humanity will work for helping others, not for money. Ubuntu is just a stone for the mountain
<ele88__> maybe if one don't know enough things (like me) for problems isn't easy... but there are a mountain of helping website and chats :):)
<ele88__> hoping that day came soon..
<rafaellaguna> yes, I'm a member (6 year s), a kind of developer for artwork, and I needed help yesterday :D
<rafaellaguna> we help each other
<ele88__> yes is really important!! i'm going to leave windows also on my pc but first I have to solve some things like using emacs fot latex and C programming
<rafaellaguna> wow, that's sorcery for me :D I only do icons and wallpapers (and some graphic stuff)
<ele88__> just very simple things:)
<ele88__> well all installed but problem still there
<rafaellaguna> you need to reboot
<ele88__> i try to download package but i can't find it
<rafaellaguna> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+files/oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201406181447~ubuntu14.04.1_all.deb
<rafaellaguna> hat link onto the url
<rafaellaguna> *copy that
<rafaellaguna> another option, do you what PPAs are?
<ele88__> ehm....no....
<rafaellaguna> I'll explain you once you download that package, install it and reboot ;)
<ele88__> ok:)
<rafaellaguna> I highly recommend to read www.lffl.org it's an Italian blog dedicated to Ubuntu and it's flavours
<ele88__> thank you!!:D
<ele88__> installing....
<rafaellaguna> :)
<ele88__> ok rebooted....now i try
<rafaellaguna> I'm anxious
<ele88__> :( i'm so sorry...
<rafaellaguna> ooooh
<ele88__> maybe i do something wrong
<rafaellaguna> no, maybe it lacks something
<rafaellaguna> ok, time to add a PPA
<rafaellaguna> You know Ubuntu uses a "market", a place where all apps are for download
<ele88__> :)
<ele88__> yes
<rafaellaguna> well, a PPA is an "extension" to the Software Center. It's a folder outside Ubuntu for having more apps available (a kind of extra-market)
<rafaellaguna> open a terminal, we're going to add the PPA for the Intel Audio cards
<ele88__> ok rady
<ele88__> ready
<rafaellaguna> type this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily
<ele88__> ok
<ele88__>  it give me some thing
<rafaellaguna> asks your password, and then if accepted or not
<ele88__> but could you wait just a minute because i m writing on another pc...i move to the linux-pc
<rafaellaguna> don't worry
<ele88_> okhere i'm
<rafaellaguna> did you add the PPA?
<ele88_> yes i did...it give me that
<ele88_> gpg: portachiavi "/tmp/tmprrclc8ep/secring.gpg" creato gpg: portachiavi "/tmp/tmprrclc8ep/pubring.gpg" creato gpg: richiesta della chiave 72B194E5 dal server hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: /tmp/tmprrclc8ep/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb gpg: chiave 72B194E5: chiave pubblica "Launchpad Ubuntu Audio Dev team PPA" importata gpg: Numero totale esaminato: 1 gpg:               importate: 1  (RSA: 1) OK
<rafaellaguna> perfect, now type this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rafaellaguna> that refreshes your apps database, and then apply every available upgrade
<ele88_> ok....working....
<rafaellaguna> As I read on that page (and it's Ubuntu official) if your driver doesn't work fine, it will, because they're adding more soundcards DAILY :o
<rafaellaguna> that package you downloaded before is at the PPA too, if they upgrade it you'll receive automatically the new version, that's what PPAs do
<ele88_> ok great! i'm luky
<ele88_> ok finish
<ele88_> reboot?
<rafaellaguna> I'm sorry I really couldn't help you, but I hope these guys update soon your driver
<ele88_> ok so i have to wait...?
<rafaellaguna> I'm afraid yes
<rafaellaguna> I'm sorry
<ele88_> oh don't worry that's ok:):)
<rafaellaguna> :)
<ele88_> could i contact you if i'll have any problem?
<rafaellaguna> Of course. I use to be here.
<ele88_> thank you rafael!!! have a great time!!!:)
<dokopp> hi, i have a laptop (http://www.driversguru.com/manufacturer/Lenovo-model-IdeaPad%20S410p) on which the sound doesnt work with Lubuntu 14.04. On Ubuntu (newest) the sound does work. Anybody have an idea how tfix this for lubuntu..?
#lubuntu 2014-06-19
<abdeljalil> hey here
<abdeljalil> i need help concerning my  microsoft headset
<sydney> abask you question,but you might get more support on #ubuntu
<sydney> oops
#lubuntu 2014-06-20
<ianorlin> join #lubuntu-offtopic
<xBaldwin> Hey I've got a few questions.
<k_sze> Hi guys. What's the difference between the normal PC 64-bit image and the Mac 64-bit image?
<ianorlin> the 64 bit mac image has stuff to deal with uefi on a mac I think
<user123321> Hey, if I'm going to need 3 VM's running Ubuntu, should I use LUbuntu for testing? [because it uses less resources]. Is it good as a server? I need 3 servers running in VM's [2 servers + 1 common storage]
<wxl> user123321: gui-less os's make the lightest servers.
<user123321> wxl, I see, would LUbuntu do the job? [GUI or not]
<wxl> user123321: without a gui, they're all basically the same.
<wxl> user123321: meaning ubuntu and its deratives.
<user123321> wxl, I see. But I'd like to work with GUI at the moment :D
<wxl> user123321: if you want to go gui, i'd probably do lubuntu then.
<user123321> wxl, cool, thanks :)
<genii> For when a window manager is absolutely needed for some reason on a server, i tend to install lwm and then an zinitrc like lwm & xterm &     ... and then issue the name of the gui app to run in the xterm
<genii> xinitrc, not zinitrc :)
<user123321> I want to install virtual box, the website has a version for ubuntu, can I install it in LUbuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes. Lubuntu is simply Ubuntu with the LXDE desktop installed.
<user123321> Cool
<SonikkuAmerica> Although I don't know the specs of your PC, if you have a large hard disk and RAM, Lubuntu can run everything a normal Ubuntu system can.
<user123321> Cool, I want to run multiple VM's of LUbuntu, inside LUbuntu :D, what's a good hard disk space I have to allocate for each LUbuntu VM?
<wxl> user123321: i think at minimum for a normal install you're looking at like 8gb. i'd just make your virtual disk dynamic.
<user123321> wxl, cool.
#lubuntu 2014-06-21
<Budoy> hi! i want to ask how can i connect my laptop into projector?
<holstein> Budoy: usually they accept a wire.. vga or hdmi. i just plug in and treat it like a second monitor
<holstein> arandr can help..
<Budoy> im using VGA, how can i do? can you give me what i can do
<holstein> Budoy: plug the cable in, and run the display tool
<holstein> Budoy: it may not work, if the hardware dosent support linux
<Budoy> ok
<Budoy> i try now to install the arandr
<holstein> Budoy: why?
<holstein> Budoy: did you run the included tool?
<Budoy> nope i install the arandr via apt-get install
<holstein> ok.. use it then.. but, the included tool works as well, typically
<holstein> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Budoy> ok.. wht tool i include?
<holstein> the included one, friend
<holstein> try the display tool
<Budoy> i dont see display tool
<Budoy> i only see monitor settings
<Budoy> i try to open the montor settings i see DVI monitor
<holstein> sure.. monitor settings
<holstein> dont trust the labels
<Budoy> ok
<Budoy> ok thanks :) its work now
<Budoy> another question
<Budoy> i have a pc and have 2 HDD
<Budoy> now itry to connect into pc via xrdp but i cannot access the HDD
<holstein> just use a live CD
<Budoy> hi!
<Budoy> hi!
<sydney> hi!!
<Budoy> can i ask you
<Budoy> about for access to the secondary HDD via xrdp
<sydney> Budoy: im sorry,but i have to go.either ask your question here,or on #ubuntu if you dont get an answer here. :D
<lyh> How to set tty as default startup?
<Unit193> Add 'text' to /etc/default/grub's CMDLINE option after 'quiet splash' and then update-grub
<lyh> thank you.i am try
<marc__> hey there, i have a little problem... i accidentally clicked on "never show again" when the wifi-notifaction popped up (sucky trackpad)... how do i get it back? anyone here who knows how to do the trick?
<marc__> uncle google doesn't seem to provide lxde answers
<Gulibuf> hi, can I have a question here about my diffulty with update manager?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i suggest, in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Gulibuf> ok, is it better than "sudo apt-get clean" and retry?
<holstein> Gulibuf: the above is what i use
<Gulibuf> ok i see its downloading well... Another question. I get problems using my lexmark printer. Ubuntu doesnt work with Lexmark printers well?
<holstein> well, its likey the other way around
<holstein> lexmark is or course welcome, encouraged and able to provide support for linux.. but they may not.. though, linux and ubuntu are quite capable of printing documents
<holstein> Gulibuf: you can share your specific model and i can search a bit.. or another volunteer might know or have first hand experience
<Gulibuf> OK I have a X5075 Lexmark all in one printer and fax scanner
<Autoclesis> lubuntu worked fine with my airprint system set up with macs and HP printers
<Autoclesis> in fact this Ubuntu stopped working for that
<Autoclesis> [dual booted win and ubuntu]
<Autoclesis> oh wait no
<Autoclesis> Lubuntu stretched and deformed the printing
<Autoclesis> or squished it, rather
<holstein> i have seen that as well.. i always just try other drivers, or force them, til something works
<holstein> *if* it doenst work right out of the box
<Gulibuf> can u install windows drivers with wine app or something like that?
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu is preventing drivers from working with it
<holstein> its just not the right place to put the burden.. its not indtended, or guaranteed to work with linux. so, how can linux bridge the gap?
<holstein> it does a great job of providing suppor through generic kernel drivers.. i typically, literally try about 20 drivers or so til i give up, on problematic printers
<holstein> if you have literally pluggged it in, and went with the defaults, consider trying a few other drivers.. close in model #..
<Autoclesis> thanks holstein
<Autoclesis> I like how fast lubuntu is
<Autoclesis> I put it on an old Sony Vaio
<Autoclesis> and it's ready within one minute of turning it on
<phillw> Autoclesis: is for this reason that bugs for 'hibernate' are no longer high priority.
<Autoclesis> okay!
#lubuntu 2014-06-22
<comics_idees> is there anything new in lubuntu?
<comics_idees> any good app to download
<comics_idees> do we have any news about lubuntu?
<leszek> hi
<leszek> how do I get skype to show avatars again. I upgraded it to 4.3 on 64bit. I guess it needs some qt4:i386 library to work but ia32-libs isn't anymore
<phillw> leszek: try sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386
<phillw> That's from http://smashingweb.info/install-skype-in-ubuntu-14-04/ and also mentioned in the you-tube video I checked.
<leszek> phillw: this package is already installed
<leszek> so it needs another fix
<phillw> hmm, don't know then! I've not used skype for a couple of years
<ianorlin> rafellaguna I may have figured out a way to solve your problem with grub is if you install grub by sudo grub-install /dev/sda --recheeck makes the seagate expansion drive boot
<rafaellaguna> really? being sda1 the seagate, you mean
<rafaellaguna> --recheck?
<ianorlin>  #lubuntu-offtopic
<rafaellaguna> any keyboard layouts expert?
<malaphus> Does anyone happen to know where .desktop files get their icons?  such as Icon=firefox, I thought it was /usr/share/pixmaps but the firefox icon there is different than the one currently in use.
<malaphus> I think it has to do with themes, but not sure.
<ianorlin> yes this does have to do with themes
<malaphus> I'm using the normal Lubuntu theme at the moment, so when I find / -name "firefox.png" I'd expect to see some other firefox.png somewhere in a Lubuntu-specific directory, but I don't
<phillw> malaphus: it is set my the application, not lubuntu
<phillw> s/my/by
<phillw> rafaellaguna: ^^ you can explain this far better than I could!
<phillw> rafaellaguna: (19:25:22) malaphus: I'm using the normal Lubuntu theme at the moment, so when I find / -name "firefox.png" I'd expect to see some other firefox.png somewhere in a Lubuntu-specific directory, but I don't
<rafaellaguna> sorry,, I miss something while away
<rafaellaguna> what do you need to do?
<phillw> rafaellaguna: (19:23:50) malaphus: Does anyone happen to know where .desktop files get their icons?  such as Icon=firefox, I thought it was /usr/share/pixmaps but the firefox icon there is different than the one currently in use.
<phillw> (19:23:57) malaphus: I think it has to do with themes, but not sure.
<phillw> (19:24:08) sydney left the room (quit: Quit: sydney).
<phillw> (19:24:10) ianorlin: yes this does have to do with themes
<phillw> (19:25:22) malaphus: I'm using the normal Lubuntu theme at the moment, so when I find / -name "firefox.png" I'd expect to see some other firefox.png somewhere in a Lubuntu-specific directory, but I don't
<Unit193> malaphus: /usr/share/icons/lubuntu/apps/*/firefox.svg
<rafaellaguna> yes, icons are there, you want to change something?
<rafaellaguna> but if you want to use your own icon for a desktop just edit it and change the line "Icon="
#lubuntu 2015-06-15
<yeehi> cannot send signal to external display. LXDE. xrandr HDMI disconnected
#lubuntu 2015-06-16
<omfgtora> is there a solid fix for the "No session id for PID XXXX" error on the guest-sessions?
<wxl> omfgtora: no
<wxl> i'd subscribe to the bug report if you want updates
<omfgtora> just needed that quick bit of info. trying to set up a public guest comptuer
<yeehi> Problem: lxde is not sending desktop to external display. The connection is from VGA to HDMI, via a VGA-HDMI cable. HDMI is not detected when running xrandr
<dw1> what's a good terminal program for lubuntu that allows opening IRC links in a browser?
<dw1> irssi*
<dw1> ubuntu has gnome-terminal which works good
<wxl> you want to click a link in a browser and have it open your terminal with irc?
<dw1> click terminal link and open in browser :)
<dw1> default terminal seems to only have copy option
<wxl> oh well they nearly all do it
<wxl> i thought lxterminal could do it
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> shift-click
<dw1> doesn't for me :/
<wxl> oh no wait
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> ctrl-click
<dw1> oh yeah
<dw1> cool
<dw1> thx
<wxl> np dw
#lubuntu 2015-06-17
<jay2324> what is the command to disable the webcam on a laptop ?
<jay2324> i tried blacklist uvcvideo  but that disabled my keyboard and the webcam
<books> hi is uniti 3d available in lubuntu old systems?
<books> why when I click google chrome in lubuntu dalays too much to open?
<books> delays
<books> too much to open?
<ianorlin> books: does everything else load fast?
<ianorlin> is it trying to restore lots of tabs
<books> I think it loads fast
<books> but if it loads it runs fast
<books> however delays to start
<books> when I first click it
<books> from plank
<books> I wait a lot
<books> to open
<books> I dont know why it delays to open
<books> is it a problem of plank?
<books> well it does not restore
<books> it is a new window
<books> and I click it and wait
<books> to open
<krytarik> books: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on one line - easier to follow for everyone.
<books> yes ok
<books>  I boot pc, I click chrome icon in plank, and chrome does not open, I wait some time and then chrome opens, and runs ok
<books> why it takes too much time to open?
<MrKlown> hello people.  i keep having issues with lubuntu software center.  as soon as i try to install anything i get authentication failure errors and it's not even giving me a chance to put a password in
#lubuntu 2015-06-18
<Fossfile> hi fellas, I have a minor issue with my Lubuntu and some help will be appreciated: I've installed Lubuntu twice through vmware: once into a USB drive and the second time to a vmware hard drive. in both installations the system didn't accept the root password that was chosen (as I'm required to type it for example with sudo/synaptic). It was easily fixable in the USB drive installation
<Fossfile> by simply booting to recovery mode, mounting / as rw and resetting password
<Fossfile> with the installation on a hard drive however, for some reason this fix isn't working
<ianorlin> Fossfile: strange but I however don't use vmware. Did you use any sort of full disc /home encryption in the hard drive?
<ianorlin> Fossfile: also how customized is this vm?
<teward> I assume this is in vmware player, Fossfile, not VMware Workstation?  (Or ESXi)
<Fossfile> ianorlin: no encryption, just regular installation also very simply password (identical to the username) because it's intended to be dedicated for kodi (xbmc) software
<Fossfile> teward: VM Workstation
<Fossfile> not a slim player
<teward> stupid question, then, why not use VMWare Workstation's built in encryption functionality
<teward> for the encryption part :P
<teward> Fossfile: as for the installation on a hard drive, is the procedure you're using identical for resetting the PW?  recovery mode, root prompt, sudo mount ... etc., passwd, etc.?
<teward> and which Lubuntu, I may be able to test on my next break
<Fossfile> teward: excuse me for the delayed response, yes the procedure is identicle for changing the password as we both described. This is the latest Lubuntu amd64 15.04. I have no idea why that procedure that fixed the issue on the usb drive installation didn't work for the hard drive installation.. then again I have no idea why this issue happened in the first place.
<Fossfile> would be nice if someone could answer find out how to fix it and why it happens, I have to split for about 3 hours.
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> is there a way to customize my window theme...?
<whytrytofly> not only choopse from the ones given
<ianorlin> whytrytofly: you can install more in the repos
<whytrytofly> yeah okay ^^
<whytrytofly> i know that
<whytrytofly> thanks ianorlin
<ianorlin> yuyo-gtk-theme for example would install the theme for ubuntu-mate search for gtk2-engines will display a lot more
<sebastian_> I cannot access the power manager when I click on it says Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ianorlin> sebastian_: which versoin of lubuntu?\
<sebastian_> the most recent
<sebastian_> ianorlin, 14.04
<wxl> sebastian_: that's not the most recent ;)
<sebastian_> what was the command ont he terminal
<sebastian_> to determine this
<wxl> `lsb_release -a`
<sebastian_> 14.04
<sebastian_> which is the most recent? and how do i install it?
<wxl> that *is* the most recent LTS
<wxl> but 15.04 is the most recently released
<sebastian_> how do i install that from the command line?
<wxl> and 15.10 is in development (and technically available for install)
<wxl> `sudo do-release-upgrade` should get you there.
<sebastian_> command not found
<sebastian_> it says
<sebastian_> no release found
<wxl> try adding the -p and/or -d switch
<sebastian_> what?
<wxl> `sudo do-release-upgrade -p`, e.g.
<sebastian_> no release found
<wxl> then try -d
<sebastian_> no release found
<wxl> argh
<wxl> you're probably on lts
<sebastian_> what does that mean?
<wxl> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<wxl> tl;dr it means we may have to hack our way to getting you out of lts
<wxl> is your purpose to get the most bleeding edge release?
<sebastian_> maybe, i need to ensure compatibility with printer and iphone
<wxl> printer should be no problem
<sebastian_> iphone?
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> i know there's upstream work that's been done on it
<sebastian_> i cannot directly input files onto my iphone from ubuntu yet
<sebastian_> i need to use dropbox
<wxl> last time i tried it couldn't do everything
<sebastian_> plus the issue with the power management option that doesn't work
<sebastian_> gives me an error
<wxl> sebastian_: give me the result of `grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | awk -F '=' '{print $2}'`
<sebastian_> nothing happens
<wxl> uh
<wxl> you sure you typed it right?
<sebastian_> awk: line 2: syntax error at or near awk
<sebastian_> awk: line 3: missing } near end of file
<wxl> yeah you probably typed it wrong thenm
<sebastian_> i copied everything
<wxl> well you could look at the contents of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<wxl> if Prompt=lts then do-release-upgrade won't give you anything until you have a new release
<wxl> you should set it to normal and then do-release-upgrade will do what it's supposed to
#lubuntu 2015-06-19
<books> anyone uses plank as a dock?
<books> hi I use plank dock however the background of plank is not transparent
<books> I choosed to be transparent but it is still not transparent
<ianorlin> books: are you using anything for compositing?
<books> ianorlin what is compositing
<ianorlin> an concept that isn't included in lubuntu by default but can add nice things like transparency
<books> I used compton
<books> but after update
<ianorlin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<books> I used compton in auto start
<books> however before update plank was transparent
<books> after update plank is not transparent anymore
<books> books what do you suggest
<books> sorry not books I meant ianorlin
<books> I am books
<books> I mean plank was transparent before lubuntu updates
<books> and upgrades
<ianorlin> is compton still running?
<books> I am not sure
<books> how can I check it
<books> I suppose it is running because it was in etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<books> but I am not sure if it is running
<ianorlin> you can run pgrep compton and see if it returns a number
<darkelfjuggalo> I am trying to install lubuntu 14.04 to a netbook... I wrote the iso to a 4GB Sancruzer USB Thumbdrive... I load the netbook and tell it to boot from USB, but i just get a Console boot, not the install boot [but when i check the USB from a different computer, the computer reads it as Lubuntu Installer]
<ianorlin> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html this could help you darkelfjuggalo
<ianorlin> some motherboards don't properly boot from usb and this is a way around it
<darkelfjuggalo> how do i apply it to the netbook or the usb iso installer?
#lubuntu 2015-06-20
<Guest84413> After 5 minutes of inactivity I am logged out
<Guest84413> I want this to stop
<Guest84413> but the power manager doesn't work
<Guest84413> preferences + power manager gives me an error
<holstein> Guest84413: its the screenlocker, likely.. you can disable, or remove/uninstall the locker.. etc
<Guest84413> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Guest84413> when I click on power manager
<holstein> what do i do? i just remove the screenlocker..
<Guest84413> how?
<Guest84413> give me the command line input
<holstein> Guest84413: i literally use the package manager of my choice to remove the package
<Guest84413> i just opened synaptic and typed screenlocker
<Guest84413> nothing popped up
<holstein> is it the screensaver that is locking your screen? if so, and you are not using the screensaver, you can just remove it
<Guest84413> what command line?
<holstein> Guest84413: for?
<Guest84413> removing it
<holstein> Guest84413: sudo apt-get autoremove "package-name"
<Guest84413> how do i know what package name it is?
<holstein> Guest84413: i look and see what package i have installed that is responsible for the lock.. i might use synaptic, and see what screensaver i have, and if i dont use it, just remove it there
<Guest84413> if i mark light-locker settings for removal
<Guest84413> it says it will remove lubuntu-desktop
<Guest84413> now that doesnt help
<holstein> Guest84413: lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage..
<Guest84413> i get that
<holstein> so, if you are saying/implying "that doesnt help, since its going to remove lubuntu", thats not the case
<holstein> it'll just remove that meta-package, that, you can easily put back, if you find this doesnt address your needs
<Guest84413> i see gnome screen saver
<Guest84413> going to remove that
<holstein> thats a good place to start, if you are not using the screensaver, anyway
<Kilikit_T> hi channel, I'm having trouble using my lubuntu install to create a raspberryPi image on an sd card
<Kilikit_T> imagewriter seems to be missing from my, uh, packages?
<guest_> I am using 14.04.2 and i dont get sound on skype and maybe more bugs. Is puls audio included in lubuntu or do i need to install it my self ?
<Beck> How do install Wine in Lubuntu?
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> Beck: you can follow any ubuntu guides you see.. lubuntu is ubuntu
<Beck> !wine
<holstein> sudo apt-get install wine, basically.. or, search wine with the package manager of your choice
<Beck> I need the sudo command
<holstein> i suggest, if you are new to linux, try finding native applications
<holstein> running any application in unsupported operating systems can be challenging, and hit or miss..
<Beck> Wine didnt show up when I do that sudo command
<holstein> Beck: if you are literally typing a capital "W", thats why
<Beck> I was wondering if I can run The Witcher 2 on Lubuntu
<holstein> Beck: nothing about linux or lubuntu is preventing the creators of "the witcher 2" from running on it.. as a matter of fact, the entire stack, all the way through, is all open, for anyone to freely, and easily support it
<holstein> if they choose not to, you can try running the software created for windows in wine
#lubuntu 2015-06-21
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> who is interested in using zram-config here?
#lubuntu 2016-06-20
<james1138> Hello all. Question or two about Evolution mail client. First... can Evolution use Email templates/stationery like Microsoft Outlook?
<james1138> Also about Evolution mail client... any speed tweaks?
<james1138> Question about Krita graphic editor.... is there any documentation in PDF or DOC files?
<stevelitt> Thanks wxl, ubottu. I've always been worried that dist-upgrade would send me up to 16.10, which I definitely don't want, or put my system in a non-LTS (and perhaps non-working) situation. Was I wrong about these fears?
<stevelitt> Also, as long as I get all the security related updates, I'm just fine with the software that originally shipped with 16.04. I just use it for a LyX appliance anyway.
<nmide> hi, can anyone help me with a good starting point for customization of pcmanfm ?
<nmide> example: beginning with simple things like always defaulting to a certain folder view
<nmide> nvm found what i needed
<swift110-phone> hey
<wxl> stevelitt: yep, wrong fears, but you should be fine with just a standard upgrade.
<james1138> Hello all. Two questions for the group about Evolution mail client. First... can it use email templates/stationery like Microsoft Outlook and are there any kind of "speed tweaks"? I am using Thunderbird right now but Evolution appears a more complete package compared to Thunderbird and its addons.
<Sir_Andrei> Hello
<Sir_Andrei> I have a problem with Lubuntu 16.04 (32 Bits)
<Sir_Andrei> i've installed it, but i havent desktop
<Sir_Andrei> x64 version works nice
<wxl> Sir_Andrei: did you check the hashes of the iso and installation media?
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, ill doit, one moment
<wxl> you can do it on the media by running the self check at the grub menu
<Sir_Andrei> I have the image downloaded in this computer, or its better with self check?
<wxl> Sir_Andrei: you need to check both. one is a check for download errors, one for writing errors.
<Sir_Andrei> Got it
<wxl> brb
<Sir_Andrei> Downloaded = 1b5dc31e038499b8409f7d4d720e3eba  lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> sorry don't have the hashes in front of me. does it match?
<Sir_Andrei> Yes
<Sir_Andrei> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Geogts88> every time i turn on my computer, i have to copy and paste a bunch of stuff into terminal to get my internet to work.  how can i automate this?  i've already tried to make a script (probably wrote it wrong) and then placed a .desktop file into /usr/share/applications and /etc/xdg/autostart/ linking to this script.  i'm a big novice so please speak basic
<wxl> Sir_Andrei: great. now to the self check
<wxl> Geogts88: pastebin the script
<Geogts88> and also, network manager doesn't manage this wifi connection which stinks b/c now i can't enable my vpn
<Sir_Andrei> Check finished: no error found
<wxl> Sir_Andrei: did you check the logs for any errors?
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, one moment
<Sir_Andrei> I dont know whats the "protocol" in this cases xD, is my first time with that problem
<wxl> it seems odd to me, too. many others have done the install with no problems.
<wxl> that being said, it may be something particular about your machinery
<Sir_Andrei> I've installed Lubuntu 16.04 x64 without problems (in this computer) :P, in the other computer im replacing Lubuntu 14.04 x86 (the time i installed Lubuntu 14, i dont experience any problem :P)
<Sir_Andrei> Sorry for my english, im an spanish speaker
<wxl> does lightdm start or do you end up at a terminal prompt?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, i started the other computer, im in a tty
<Sir_Andrei> Lightdm dont start, (or did it wrong), so i start in a tty
<Sir_Andrei> Where are the logs?
<wxl> /var/log
<wxl> i'd especially look at Xorg.0.log, syslog, dmesg, etc.
<wxl> lightdm should have it's own log in /lightdm
<wxl> you'll just have to dig around and see if you get any hints as to what the problem might be
<Sir_Andrei> Xorg.0.log, at end lines says Fatal server error... xD
<Sir_Andrei> AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<wxl> is that an (EE) line?
<Sir_Andrei> Yes
<wxl> so it sounds like you might be having driver issues
<wxl> i do remember something about intel drivers being a problem this time around..
<Sir_Andrei> Whats the meaning of EE?
<wxl> error
<wxl> says so at the top of the log :)
<wxl> what video card and driver do you use? (lspci -nnk should help here)
#lubuntu 2016-06-21
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, VGA compatible controller, Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx, bla bla bla, Kernel driver in use: i915
<wxl> Sir_Andrei: is xserver-xorg-video-intel installed? (apt-cache policy)
<Sir_Andrei> With apt-cache policy im getting repository list at output
<Sir_Andrei> Nothing about xserver.., well, ill try to install that package, ill realize if it is installed or not xD
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, it is not :o
<wxl> yeah that might help
<wxl> you might want to
<wxl> "me too" this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1575460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575460 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> and also comment if that does fix the problem
<Sir_Andrei> Hey man, it worked!
<Sir_Andrei> You deserve a f**cking beer
<wxl> i don't drink but i appreciate the thought :)
<Sir_Andrei> Ill post in launchpad
<wxl> thanks!
<feneco> hi
<feneco> after I used exit command on one tty1, and changed to tty2, everything stopped working, keyboard, mouse, but the system was running
<feneco> in tty2
<feneco> what to do in these cases?
<feneco> only thing i could think was hard reboot
<n-iCe> hi
<z121231211> I'm using ibus and Lubuntu 14.04 and was wondering if there was a way to stop the cursor from disappearing when typing. I can't find a solution on google, but I may not be googling the right thing.
#lubuntu 2016-06-22
<bulazeem> i've been having a lot of problems getting my archer t1u wireless dongle to work consistently on my pc.  anyone have the time and patience to help me while explaining things in a very basic way (linux novice here)
<bulazeem> well if anyone decides to take a look, i've explained my troubles here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328049
<Salmoneus> Hello all from China. Since leaving my last job I decided to take the plunge with Linux via Lubuntu 16.04.
<Salmoneus> As you might expect it hasn't been entirely smooth sailing, but I think I've got my basic bearings and now I need some advanced help, hence my appearance in this IRC Channel.
<Salmoneus> For the past several days since installing Lubuntu, I have been struggling with getting an L2TP connection up and running. I have tried via ShrewSoft and then via KVpnc. ShrewSoft is entirely unfamiliar and I cannot get any good guides, while KVpnc appears caught in Version Hell and calls "ipsec whack" from the now-obsolete build of strongSwan.
<Salmoneus> Any of you have experience setting up L2TP in our beloved Lubuntu?
<teward> Salmoneus: L2TP or L2TP+IPSec?
<teward> (they're different beasts)
<Salmoneus> Given that I need it to circumvent the great firewall, L2TP+IPsec is probably the first beast I want to tackle
<TikityTik2> Why is lubuntu so slow on my grandma's laptop. It takes 5 min after startup to open anything. The laptop has 512 MB DDR2 ram and 1.7 Ghz.
<Salmoneus> but it's possible that my vpn provider has simply setup its L2TP connections without IPsec, I don't know at the moment
<teward> Salmoneus: that's something that would need to be known - L2TP+IPSec is a beast I don't think there's an easy way to achieve on Ubuntu
<teward> s/Ubuntu/Lubuntu/
<teward> Salmoneus: if it's pure L2TP and that's it, that's easier to handle I believe
 * teward starts up his Lubuntu VM to make sure
<Salmoneus> Hi teward, well, in that case, let's start with what's accessible, in this case just pure L2TP
<Salmoneus> :)
<teward> foo i deleted my Lubuntu desktop VM
 * teward goes to reinstall
<teward> give me a bit to recreate the thing so I can help :)
<Salmoneus> TikityTik2: I'm new to this myself, but given how many extraneous packages I've installed these past few days, I could see how the advantage of Lubuntu's lightweight-ness could be eaten up with a bunch of common programs, e.g. LibreOffice etc.
<teward> TikityTik2: any chance that's a single-core CPU?
<TikityTik2> teward: it is
<teward> that's problem #1 there
<Salmoneus> teward: Thanks, I'll be around
<TikityTik2> teward: intel celeron 530
<teward> TikityTik2: the single core processor is one reason
<TikityTik2> teward: I thought lubuntu was made for bad computers like this?
<teward> i'm just making a note about that being one of the performance bottlenecks :P
<teward> don't shoot me because i made an observation :p
<teward> Salmoneus: i was trying to figure this out myself, but I don't think there's a pure L2TP client anymore... last one looks like it was L2TP+IPSec, and I can't find one builtin anymore
<teward> because that one was deprecated and dropped
<teward> sorry if I led you on about there being a solutoin, but googling around a little seems to suggest there aren't any viable solutions
<Salmoneus> teward: On one hand, I'm satisfied with myself that I was able to figure that much out. On the other, well, that's really disappointing! I thought Linux was supposed to be the super-system to replace Windows/Mac functionality provided one was willing to get down with command line and somewhat coarser UI's!
<Salmoneus> teward: not you leading my own, more my own misperception of Linux :)
<Salmoneus> *leading me on
<Salmoneus> for ubuntu though, it looks like there's a client called l2tp-ipsec-vpn, but for some reason I can't install the general ubuntu software center on lubuntu, else i would look to give that client a spin
<Salmoneus> continuing with lubuntu then, do you think it would be possible to tweak KVPnc so it didn't rely on the outdated pluto library of strongSwan?
<teward> Salmoneus: that's the one i was talking about - it was dropped along with openswan
<teward> I think strongswan supports l2tp+ipsec VPNs, but I've never seen a *pure* L2TP VPN without the IPSec part
<teward> not in the wild anyways
<Salmoneus> ha, right, well i'm more than amenable to continuing my venture into the jungle of Linux networking. you said above that l2tp+ipsec was something you were not sure ubuntu supported, but looks like that's the only option left
<teward> Salmoneus: possibly, though I roll OpenVPN for the most part on my environments, or old-style Cisco IPSec
<teward> (because E:OldCiscoEquipment)
<Salmoneus> right, maybe it's just my client, but here in China, the great firewall seems to be pretty able to block out OpenVPN and I've been working L2TP recently at my vpn provider's recommendation
<Salmoneus> I suppose that I'll try OpenVPN again, since that seems to be the new kid on the block.
<Salmoneus> thanks, teward
<lobi> "#lubuntu-es Cannot join channel (+l) - channel is full, try again later" i didn't know channels could fill up, what's up with that?
<lobi> anyway... hi all. a friend of mine is bringing an old laptop to install lubuntu on, we'll be asking you guys for help if we run into trouble.
<krytarik> lobi: Hi.  That channel isn't used, and just has weird settings - if you want Spanish support, try #ubuntu-es.
<lobi> ok. thanks, krytarik
<lobito> is lubuntu precise more likely to run on an older laptop than say trusty or xenial? i mean, is support for older hardware dropped as new versions are released?
<freelancerbob> hi
<freelancerbob> my lubuntu is little bit laggy what i should do or check ?
<freelancerbob> videos in firefox are laggy
<freelancerbob> when i typing sometime it freezes for few miliseconds
<lobito> brb
<TikityTik> Hi all, just installed Lubuntu-minimal
<TikityTik> and i don't have a window manager or whatever. Can I put John's window manager on it?
<Unit193> You should have Openbox, but if you didn't install the task and just went for the meta, that'd change things.  I have never heard of that WM, but you should be able to use it just fine.
<Unit193> (Do you perhaps mean 'Joe's Window Manager'?)
<TikityTik> probably lol
<TikityTik> alright so how do i make a gui automatically come up?
<TikityTik> all i get is the sda1 is clean line and everything black
#lubuntu 2016-06-23
<TikityTik2> i have a 512 MB DDR2 single core 1.7 Ghz laptop
<TikityTik2> how can i get the most performance from lubuntu-minimal?
<TikityTik2> should I install lxde from the install disk? Or manually install lxde through apt-get?
<TikityTik2> I tried to just use a window manager like jwm where lubuntu boots into it, but it's a big headache to setup and i have problems like video playback lag on youtube
<l-b_> hello!
<l-b_> I just downloaded Lubuntu 14.04 LTS and did not find a live option
<l-b_> looking back at it, that could be because I got the alternate image. I'll try desktop instead
<l-b_> it's there indeed :D
<JunkHunk> hello ater upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 the admin login takes me to an empty desktop with reporting program problem warnings I can ctrl+Alt+t and open a terminal and everything looks okay but the desktop...when I login with a guest account I get a pid error but the desktop is okay...which could be the easiest solution here? I am using lubuntu and non-pae so I cannot reinstall the system
#lubuntu 2016-06-24
<theos> hi
<lynorian> hi theos anyway I can help
<theos> i installed Lubuntu 16.04 and lxlock doesnt work
<lynorian> theos, you mean by doesn't work does not lock the screen?
<theos> yes lynorian . it does not lock the screen
<theos> even menu>logout>lock screen,  doesnt lock it
<lynorian> does lxsession-logut and then selecting lock screen lock the screen
<theos> lynorian i will check it when i can logout. it probably wont work.
<theos> what if it locks?
<lynorian> then your screen will be locked and you can unlock it with your password
<lynorian> also this is not the guest account is it?
<theos> but i dont want to logout everytime i want to lock the screen
<theos> it is my user account
<lynorian> lxsession-logout is the direct command line for the menu
<lynorian> if it fails it might give a hint running it in a terminal
<theos> oh so it will show the menu only and not logout?
<theos> (i dont want to logout)
<lynorian> unless you click logout
<theos> ok
<theos> screen got locked with lxsession-logout and lock screen
<theos> it works!
<theos> ok so now i can lock screen from main menu too...
<theos> thanks!
<theos> but the keyboard shortcut still doesnt work
<lynorian> theos, you will need to edit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml and maybe include lxsession-logout
<lynorian> that would bring up the menu though
<theos> i have <keybind key="XF86ScreenSaver"> to lxlock
<theos> my fn key is not triggering the shortcuts i think
<theos> lynorian is it possible that lubuntu-rc.xml is not being used?
<theos> and some other file is being used
<lynorian> theos, unlikely
<lynorian> that is the default for when you login to a lubuntu session
<theos> so how can i find out why the fn shortcuts are not working?
<lynorian> I actually don't know much about that
<lynorian> I hardly use the fn keys on the rare times I am on my laptop
<lynorian> I mainly use a desktop now
<theos> ok
<cooldharma06> when lubuntu official upgrade from 14.04 to 16. start??
<Unit193> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<cooldharma06> ty :)
<swift110> hey all
<theos> hi
<theos> keyboard shortcuts dont seem to work. how do i fix it?
<sodomy> Hi.  Anyone know if it's possible to dd the alternate cd-image to USB and have it work as a USB installer?
<sodomy> Or do I need to convert it somehow?
<wxl> sodomy: naw, it'll woirk.
<genii> sodomy: All *buntu are hybrid images which work off USB if you just dd them over
<sodomy> Cool.  Just did it actually.... worked fine, even on my mac
<swift110> hey all
<wxl> swift110: ok
<swift110> how are you wxl
<Jbmorris289> Hello, i join once again
<Jbmorris289> but this time
<Jbmorris289> it's not help i need, it's a BUG i found, in lubuntu
<Jbmorris289> (possible bug)
<Jbmorris289> ?*
<Jbmorris289> Okay so, I went away from my netbook for a while, then when I came back, I noticed something
<Jbmorris289> My CPU's fan was on high
<Jbmorris289> Li
<Jbmorris289> oops*
<Jbmorris289> When i opened the lid of this netbook, The brightness on my screen was going ballistic
<Jbmorris289> 100% cpu usage, the Brightness was flickering up and down by 1
<Jbmorris289> (this was in a live session using unetbootin)
<swift110> lol
<Jbmorris289> swift110, not really funny
<swift110> yes its funny
<Jbmorris289> To you it is, not to me, at all.
<wxl> swift110: ok. you?
<swift110> im great
<swift110> Jbmorris289, you fix your issue
<Jbmorris289> swift110, not sure how
<Jbmorris289> thus i said it here
<swift110> lol
<swift110> did you power off the netbook and turn it back on? Jbmorris289
<Jbmorris289> it was a live sessionfrom unetbootin
<Jbmorris289> but that would've stopped it
<swift110> yes
<swift110> problem solved
<Jbmorris289> No,
<Jbmorris289> there's still a bug with the brightness switching
<swift110> did you turn it off then back on
<Jbmorris289> If i press the brightness on my computer keyboard  once, it would automatically
<Jbmorris289> go to max brightness
<Jbmorris289> ...
<swift110> your not listening
<swift110> so i wont help any further
<Jbmorris289> ..
<Jbmorris289> well yes i did, but that doesnt fix the fact that it can sttill be reproduced
<Jbmorris289> That's why i say 'bug'
<Jbmorris289> still*
<wxl> Jbmorris289: if you have a bug, you should file a bug report.
<wxl> !bugs | Jbmorris289
<ubottu> Jbmorris289: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jbmorris289> wxl, well since it was only a live session, I have to follow the link...
<wxl> Jbmorris289: there's a million ways to report bugs. just read the wiki page.
<n-iCe> hi
<Jbmorris289> well darn
<Jbmorris289> i have to register
<Jbmorris289> Oh well
<Jbmorris289> i'll jut go ahead
<Jbmorris289> about to disconnect in a few seconds
<Jbmorris289> There
<Jbmorris289> . really. I have jsut realized my typo.
<Jbmorris289> just*
<Jbmorris289> wxl, this would be a good place, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu/+bugs?
<Jbmorris289> Whoops. ignore the qmark in the ending of the url
<Jbmorris289> Oh he's away. this user list is wow.
<Jbmorris289_2> ....
<Jbmorris289_2> nooo
#lubuntu 2016-06-25
<HighDefinition> hello again
<HighDefinition> I need help choosig where i would put my bug report about a malfunction in lubuntu on the launchpad
<theos> hi! my keyboard shortcuts dont seem to work. how do i fix it?
<theos> re: hi! my keyboard shortcuts dont seem to work. how do i fix it?
<lynorian> theos, which ones?
<theos> none of them i think
<lynorian> control alt t?
<lynorian> alt f2?
<theos> those work
<lynorian> super +left on a window to snap to half the screen
<lynorian> also which version of lubuntu ?
<theos> 16.04
<theos> whats super?
<lynorian> also called windows keyt
<theos> oh
<theos> works
<theos> all arrow keys work with super
<lynorian> theos example of an keyboard shortcut that does not work?
<Jbmorris289> Hello.
<theos> lynorian fn key shortcuts and alt+f2 didnt work. function keys dont work with alt etc
<freelancerbob> hi all
<freelancerbob> need help with flashplayer
<freelancerbob> this is not working on my lubuntu PC http://www.panorama.sk/sk/sprievodca/webkamera-lomnicky-stit-vysoke-tatry/2389
<freelancerbob> but is working from win PCs
<freelancerbob> what can be wrong ?
<theos> freelancerbob i cant play it either
<freelancerbob> theos but it is working on win pc
<freelancerbob> and smartphones as well
<freelancerbob> only on my lubuntu laptop not
<theos> is there a way to refresh the panel without killing it?
<theos> i just added a shortcut to the application launcher and its not updated. i edited the panel file.
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-06-26
<Newk> maybe not the right place to ask: i made a bootable stick with unetbootin of lubuntu 16.04... now i gave it 1gig of extra space to save things... are updates to that system being saved additional or are those taking the place of the older ones? i hope the lather.. otherwise it would take unescesarry space and perhaps even boottime?
<teward> Newk: so you created the USB stick with persistence?
<Newk> yes
<Newk> i think so
<Newk> in unetbootin there was an option to add space for saving across sessions
<Newk> or is this something else?
<teward> that's persistence, yes.
<teward> Newk: as I understand persistence, and I may be wrong, any differences from the live filesystem are stored on the persistence you set up - that means things get saved there, updates, etc. at least AIUI
<teward> but that may have changed
<Newk> i hope they changed that for updates... otherwise it would need to update itself upon boottime everytime
<Newk> or at least move paths to the updates in persistence folder.. and the old packages just sit there and take space
<teward> it's been a while since I messed with persistence so eh
<Newk> you just use usb to install it on several machines and update from there? i guess thats the general idea... then we might need a way to update iso's to current packages
<teward> well, most of my systems are virtualized, so... I just don't bother with persistence, VPN into my network and use remote desktop or such to reach into my Linux systems.  Usually from another Linux system.
<Newk> i guess once they have a working iso they are happy enough and only change it when something really is broken (like no working wifi or the likes)
<Newk> ah
<Newk> hmm.. the updating of packages on the live-usb just failed.. not enough space
<Newk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872303
<Newk> aha!
<Jbmorris289> Hello.
<Jbmorris289> Nothing to be said at the moment
<swift110-phone> hey
<username_> I have one question.
<n-iCe> hi
<NSABear> Hey
<NSABear> How do I dist-upgrade?
<NSABear> I'm on 14.04
<NSABear> Dist-upgrade merely upgraded 14.04
<lynorian> NSABear, dist-upgrade is supposed to do that
<NSABear> it didn't.
<NSABear> I'm doing update-manager -d
<NSABear> lynorian, 16.04 is still in dev?
<lynorian> no but upgrading from 14.04 is not supported until july for .1
<NSABear> The update window said it is
<lynorian> that is because you ran -d
<NSABear> crap
<lynorian> the text on the window is not perfect
<NSABear> So will I be ok with the upgrade
<NSABear> using -d
<NSABear> I'm going t odo a fresh install
<NSABear> I have a broken package installed
<NSABear> How do I switch over to the AMD Proprietary drivers?
<teward> NSABear: what Lubuntu version?
<teward> 14.04?  16.04?
<NSABear> yea
<NSABear> what else would I do?
<teward> NSABear: there are no proprietary drivers for AMD in 16.04
<teward> AMD has killed it off and is now giving effort to the OpenSource ones
<teward> if that doesn't work for you, 14.04 is what you'll need to use
<teward> this isn't Lubuntu-centric either
<NSABear> oh no the Opensource are amazing
<NSABear> Like jesus christ they are amazing
<NSABear> I was just hoping to use the proprietary to get a bit more performance
<teward> NSABear: you can't because there are no more proprietary ones
<NSABear> yes, I know
<NSABear> You said that. I was saying why I was going to use them
<teward> ok
<teward> well, enjoy :)
<teward> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx if oyu're curious on the specifics
<NSABear> I'm doing the upgrade because I want Obs studio
<NSABear> So would I be ok dd'ing the iso to my usb
<Jbmorris289> Quick question
<Jbmorris289> Can panel applets in xfce work in lubuntu
<Jbmorris289> ?
#lubuntu 2017-06-19
<Hexa_> Help
<genii> 27 seconds is hardly long enough to wait
<Tinkerman> How much ram is needed for Lubuntu to run?
<LioneLL> 500 Mo
<Tinkerman> Thanks
#lubuntu 2017-06-20
<khal> i downloaded the iso, copied it to a usb but can't get it to install on my macbook
<that1guy> am i going to have to download the correct driver for my gpu? it's a laptop. someone told me ubuntu flavors came with universal drivers that should work with all hardware?
<asdsdadsasad> hi lubuntu 16.04.2 is support until 2019 or not? thx
<nnico> bonjour
<nnico> qui pour m'aider ?
<hateball> !fr | nnico
<ubottu> nnico: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<techguru85> I'm dealing with a time change issue in lubuntu 17.04.  I have to use manual time.  Every time I reboot the time reverts.  I checked the system clock in BIOS and it's correct.  Please help?
<Ajit> Hi
<Ajit> I like to install the LUbuntu from pendrive
<Ajit> I need help on this
<Ajit> Is any one tell me how make pendrive bootable for lUbuntu
#lubuntu 2017-06-21
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi!!
<tonyn> i cant' get wifi working here onthis laptop ( borrowing friends t send this)...is there a way to use CLI to fix ?
<tonyn> dell amd based Athlon x2
<n-iCe> well
<n-iCe> what's the card
<n-iCe> check with lspci
<n-iCe> or lsusb
<n-iCe> and tell us the chipset
<tonyn> ok
<tonyn> Broadcom limited
<tonyn> I can get more info if needed
<n-iCe> of course you need
<tonyn> lubuntu 16.10
<n-iCe> did you check the additional drivers?
<tonyn> beginner
<tonyn> to Linux anyway
<n-iCe> can you tell me the model?
<n-iCe> you did not tell us anything
<tonyn> sure
<n-iCe> check lspci
<tonyn> I did, and iDID answer you
<tonyn> check above
<tonyn> dell Athlon x2 amd
<tonyn> inspiron
<n-iCe> paste
<n-iCe> sudo lshw -C network
<n-iCe> in a terminal
<n-iCe> and paste the info in pastebin.com
<n-iCe> and give me the link
<tonyn> impossible
<tonyn> no internet on that laptop
<n-iCe> well, impossible is to help you without the correct informationl
<tonyn> ill try the command
<n-iCe> connect the laptop to ethernet or usb
<n-iCe> easy
<tonyn> I thought 'broadcom' was enough :P(
<tonyn> no Ethernet here at publiclibrary
<tonyn> so no
<tonyn> one sec
<n-iCe> at least the model of the pc or laptop
<n-iCe> is the wireless pci? usb? or what
<tonyn> I tried and got segmentation fault
<tonyn> pci
<tonyn> dell inspiron
<tonyn> 1721 <<<
<n-iCe> lspci -nn | grep 'Broadcom'
<n-iCe> what does it say
<tonyn> sec
<tonyn> command not fobnd
<tonyn> found
<n-iCe> anyway to make it work, you need internet
<n-iCe> to download and install the drivers
<tonyn> ya
<tonyn> alright ty for trying
<that1guy> I have installeed lubuntu on a laptop that has a broken screen. I have it hooked up to an external monitor but half of the window is still on the broken screen so I cannot access anything on it. Is there any work around?
<lynorian> that1guy, can you press alt f2 and run lxrandr when you have the cursor on the working screen?
<that1guy> nothing seemed to have happened besides the run command went away
<that1guy> got it
<that1guy> thank you!
<that1guy> when I change it to not run the laptop lcd, the external monitor goes way off center. Would a restart fix that?
<justin_> hi.. on a healthy up-to-date lubuntu 17, i just updated packages, it grub/bootloader was one of the updates, and now my system no longer boots.  Boot-Repair doesn't seem to fix it, I'm assuming because it's only trying to reinstall the broken install from the update
<guy_fawkes> hello all, I'm having a little network trouble
<guy_fawkes> I don't have a dns server enabled, and I'm not sure how to configure it
<guy_fawkes> for example, `ping 8.8.8.8` works great, but `ping dns.google.com` gives "ping: dns.google.com: name or service not known"
<tsimonq2> guy_fawkes: Yeah, that's a problem I've been having that's one of those bugs that's terribly hard to consistently reproduce...
<tsimonq2> guy_fawkes: What I've found helps is if you edit /etc/resolv.conf, remove *everything* in there, and add the line `nameserver 8.8.8.8`
<tsimonq2> guy_fawkes: But I agree, it's a bit weird :/
<guy_fawkes> thanks for the help, i'll try that :)
<Fallen[m]> Hi
<Fallen[m]> How does one disable blinking cursor in Lubuntu?
<Fallen[m]> Please help
<wxl> Fallen[m]: in the terminal?
<Fallen[m]> Yeah
<Fallen[m]> Thanks for replying man I thought the room is dead or something
<Fallen[m]> Infact everywhere.
<wxl> edit > preferences > style > cursor blink
<wxl> IRC is a thing that generally requires patience. people idle away and look at it here and there.
<Fallen[m]> True - thanks man.
<wxl> np
<Fallen[m]> I figured the terminal. Its easier in Terminals which give that as an option how about other text editors etc.
<wxl> well there are no generalities
<wxl> which specific application are you referring to?
<Fallen[m]> Ha! TBH if it can work in editors for example any text editor - or even QT Creator.
<Fallen[m]> Inside the browser
<wxl> as i said, there's no generalities
<Fallen[m]> hmm ok. Thank you. How about the title bar? Can I get rid of that? :-) Any theme you maybe aware of?
<wxl> leafpad, for example, does offer anything
<wxl> you could always download the source, edit the code, and recompile it
<wxl> does not offer antyhing
<Fallen[m]> wxl: thanks pal.
<wxl> you can either make a theme or look for one on box looks
<wxl> or whatever it's called
<Fallen[m]> yeah those are pretty archaic I would say some are as old as 5 years old.
<Fallen[m]> I will stick to vanilla
<wxl> you can always edit the theme yourself
<wxl> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Themes
<Fallen[m]> Thank you. Wxl more than helpful.
<wxl> Fallen[m]: also in the two config options there's a section for title layout. you might try to remove them all.
<wxl> i'm gonna try this in a sec once this vm pops up
<wxl> yep that works :)
<wxl> Fallen[m]: ^^
#lubuntu 2017-06-22
<samjnaa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ doesn't show any alternate ISO for 16.04.2. Can anyone explain why? Thanks!
<LioneLL> u can do with 16.04.1 (and then updates)
<samjnaa> Yes that's possible but just wondering why no 16.04.2 alternate image when desktop image is provided.
#lubuntu 2017-06-23
<Dennis_V_R> Hello everyone. Could you, please, answer this question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/927085/lubuntu-16-04-with-lxde-maximisation-of-qt-applications-from-system-tray
<borw3> Is lubuntu lts suported for 5 years? or 3?
<krytarik> borw3: Three.
<borw3> And what of ubuntu +lxde? 5 years?
<krytarik> Nothing of the Lubuntu-specific stuff is supported for any longer than 3 years - whichever way you install it.
<borw3> lol okay, so I have to upgrade to 18.04 by 2019?
<borw3> or else some bad thing will happen?
<beeob> irc
<beeob> irc
<beeob> irc
<beeob> irc
<beeob> irc
<beeob> hmm
<beeob> irc
<beeob> as you see
<wxl> beeob: you need something?
<beeob> yess
<beeob> what is the meaning of life
<wxl> you can discuss that at #lubuntu-offtopic. this channel is for support only.
<Dennis_V_R> Hello. Could you, please, answer the question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/927085/lubuntu-16-04-with-lxde-maximisation-of-qt-applications-from-system-tray
#lubuntu 2017-06-24
<chatter29> hey guys
<Guest79869> Does anyone know if there is a default GUI "system monitor" similar to CTRL/ALT/DEL in windows?
<Guest79869> latest version of LUBUNTU
<manjaroi3> hi,all
<dudz> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<artek1567> hi everyone !! i have question is anyone installed genesis neural simulator in lubuntu?
<artek1567> i just already installed lubuntu..... how to use a root account ?
<wxl> there is no "root," really
<wxl> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<artek1567> is anyone installed genesis neural simulator in lubuntu?
<artek1567> becouse i have a huge problem :/
<genii> artek1567: I can't even get to their download site to try testing it, it times out
<artek1567> <genii>https://sourceforge.net/projects/genesis-sim/files/Source/2.3%20Final/genesis-2.3-src.tar.gz/download
<genii> That is the old abandoned one. There is a version 3
<artek1567> i cannot find version 3 i tried use v. 2.4
<jirido> Hi. is there a way to open a file NOT folder as root in pcmanfm?
#lubuntu 2017-06-25
<n-iCe> jirido: hi
<n-iCe> I don't understand you
<that1guy> how to i change the screen to fit my monitor? the edges are going out of sight
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> preferences -> monitor settings
<that1guy> it just lets me change the resolution and refresh rate. or would changing the resolution fic it?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> try
<that1guy> ah, can only zoom in further with it from there.
<that1guy> lol, this is especially hard because i do not know the layout of lubuntu or linux at all and cannot see the menu on bottom. but changing the resolution only zoomed in further and further
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<KOLANICH> Hello. I have installed lxqt. It looks quite bloated. What parts of distro can I safely remove after lxqt installation?
<impie> why is the text huge in a lot of programs?
<impie> and small in others
<impie> and how do I fix it?
<LiftLeft> why aren't wifi settings showing up on menu dar?
<LiftLeft> how do I fix it?
<lynorian> LiftLeft, do you know what kind of wifi chip you have?
<lynorian> I have a real pain braodcom one that I need nonfree drivers for to get it to work at all
<LiftLeft> lynorian: no the wifi settings aren't showing up. The wifi works just fine
#lubuntu 2018-06-18
<Gino> Hey eveyone
<Gino> Anyone here?
<diogenes_> whoever
<Gino> Dumb question... where can I get some help with networking in lubunti 18.04?
<Gino> *lubuntu
<wxl> um, here.
<Gino> Great. As you can see... noob alert. My apologies upfront
<Gino> I installed lubuntu 18.04, but cannot get it to connect to my home network
<wxl> wifi?
<Gino> Nope, ethernet
<wxl> ooh that's new
<wxl> open up the terminal (lxterminal) and type `lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 Ethernet` and let me know the name of the controller including the bit in the square brackets (something like [8086:10bd] or something) as well as the kernel driver in use (and if the kernel driver available is shown)
<Gino_> Lost connection...
<Gino_> Where can I get some docs to help with networking?
<wxl> open up the terminal (lxterminal) and type `lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 Ethernet` and let me know the name of the controller including the bit in the square brackets (something like [8086:10bd] or something) as well as the kernel driver in use (and if the kernel driver available is shown)
<wxl> tl;dr i'd check to see if it isn't a driver issue, maybe some problematic device with a proprietary or unsupported driver and if not search through the logs. /var/log/syslog,dmesg should provide some useful information
<Gino> Sorry... connection keeps dropping
<wxl> did you get anything i said?
<Gino> Trying to start this dinosaur up
<Gino> I get a garbled screen, and I can only get past that if I hit shift at the right time during startup
<Gino> I tried to add nomodeset to grub, but I cant get it to start properly. Basically limping along
<wxl> Gino: you can open a virtual terminal with CTRL-ALT-F1
<wxl> the garbled screen suggests some sort of video driver issue
<wxl> looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log should provide some insight there
<tito_> hi
<tito_> is there more lighter than lubuntu?
<Unit193> Just install from the mini.iso and install openbox, not a full DE.
<tito_> only dekpok
<tito_> only desk
#lubuntu 2018-06-19
<noobboob_> hi i'm new to linux and having a spot of trouble, i've got an external drive that has some files on it but when i try to access them it says i don't have permission.
<Guest21804> hi I installed Lubuntu 18.04. I have a problem with positionning the dashbord : only the side is configurable (left right, down, up) , changing the alignement (right center, left) has no effect. The dash is sometimes on the left, sometimes on the right. Th system is updated. How can I fix the position (down right) ? Thank's
<wxl> what do you mean by dashboard?
<wxl> and actually i'm not sure what you mean about the side and the alignment and the directions you're talking about
<wxl> pictures/videos might help
<Guest21804> dash : info on the system (hour, battery %, wifi status etc.)
<wxl> you're only referring to the system tray part of lxpanel?
<wxl> i.e. what is by default on the right hand side of the panel?
<Guest21804> I am sorry, I'm not english native, yes it's normally by default on the down right corner, and doesn't move
<wxl> the system tray is not separable from the panel, if that's what you mean
<wxl> it is in fact part of the panel
<wxl> you can change its position along the panel, though
<wxl> if you right click somewhere on the panel there's an option in the context menu "Add / Remove Panel Items" and if you check on that you can select the "System Tray" and then click the "Up" and "Down" buttons to position it where you like
<Guest21804> In previous versions 16.04 the system tray ("dashboard" for me) was by default down right corner, and never moved if not changed
<wxl> i have a current version of 18.04 and that's where it is for me and it hasn't moved
<Guest21804> That's what I try to solve : it moves randomly (depending on softwares I use) from left to right, and parameters don't affect the position
<wxl> well let's try to reset the settings:
<wxl> rm -rf ~/.config/lxpanel && lxpanelctl restart
<wxl> and actually for that matter all of the system information stuff are all separate plugins/items in lxpanel so they all move independent of one another. i find it very strange that even if there is some bug that they're ALL moving
<Guest21804> the commands restarts the panel, and tring to place it on the right side don't work : the panel is still stuck to the left side
<Guest21804> @ wxl : I sent a screenshot (droite=right bas=down) : the panel stays stuck to the left
#lubuntu 2018-06-20
<qwebirc67171> hello, im quite new to lubuntu, reading off a website it said i need to enter  lspci -nn -d 14e4: and lspci -vnn | grep Network these provide no output, im using a gateway laptop, and the wifi switch is turned on, can someone help me get wifi working?
<genii> Sounds like your adapter might be internal USB
<qwebirc67171> was that toward me?
<genii> Try lsusb instead of lspci
<qwebirc67171> thats for usb ports, im not seeking that information, im trying to find out my wifi ethernet card so i can get that working
<genii> qwebirc67171: You misunderstand. There are many Broadcom and Intel wifi cards internal to laptops which are not attached to the PCI bus but instead work off of an internal USB
<genii> So if your machine definitely has a wifi adapter, and it's not showing up on the commands which display the devices attached to your PCI bus, try looking at what's attached to the USB bus instead
<qwebirc67171> ok, i understand that, this is wat lssub ouputs https://pastebin.com/XPq0d6cA
<genii> OK, so not showing there either. What does the output of: rfkill list   ...produce?
<genii> meh, work
 * genii wanders back to work
<qwebirc67171> i did inxii -nixx and wich puts https://pastebin.com/Ty5UuKyM
<genii> The output of sudo lshw -C network would be more useful
<genii> Also the output of the rfkill list command
<qwebirc67171> https://pastebin.com/uv6DsJqJ
<qwebirc67171> and rfkill list didnt output anyting
<genii> sudo lshw -C network
<genii> ...not just -C
<genii> Also, use the sudo at the beginning
<qwebirc67171> https://pastebin.com/mQN3euir
<genii> So your Marvell 88W8362e wireless adapter can't find a suitable driver. "*-network UNLCAIMED", line 19
<qwebirc67171> im guessing.
<qwebirc67171> yes
<genii> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in bionic
<genii> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 does not exist in bionic
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> ndiswrapper (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-6 (bionic), package size 19 kB, installed size 73 kB
<genii> OK, the utils is now provided by just the ndiswrapper
<qwebirc67171> so linux cant help me?
<genii> qwebirc67171: You need to install ndiswrapper, which can make use of the Windows .inf files for your adapter and let it also use whatever firmware the Windows driver has
<qwebirc67171> ok
<qwebirc67171> use synaptic?
<genii> qwebirc67171: If you follow the instructions here you should be fine, but you don't need to install the ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 in the command given, just the others https://kevintechnology.com/2010/07/21/installing-gateway-m6755-wifi-drivers-for-ubuntu.html
<qwebirc67171> thank you for the help
#lubuntu 2018-06-21
<EpicShield> bonjour
<ericus> howdy!
<ericus> I've been using Ubuntu for like 10-12 years, what's the big difference? I hate Ubuntu Unity
<ericus> why not just regular Ubuntu and install mate?
<Iggy_> Hi there!!
<egy> Iggy, are you from Hungary ? :)
#lubuntu 2018-06-22
<Qwerty710> Hello!
<diogenes_> hi
<Qwerty710> what browser do you use?
<diogenes_> falkon
<Qwerty710> is it better than firefox?
<diogenes_> way better
<Qwerty710> ok thanks. i'll think about it
<diogenes_> ok
<Qwerty710> do you like programming?
<diogenes_> when i have time
<Qwerty710> me too
<Qwerty710> what language?
<diogenes_> js, bit od python started c
<diogenes_> oj*
<diogenes_> damn
<diogenes_> of*
<Qwerty710> what chat can you advise?
<diogenes_> chat?
<Qwerty710> here n IRC
<Qwerty710> in IRC*
<diogenes_> depends on your interest
<Qwerty710> :) okay
<Qwerty710> where are you from?
<Qwerty710> is somebody online?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope. :P
<Qwerty710> Me too :)
<Qwerty710> where are you from?
<Qwerty710> Is somebody online?
<Qwerty710> okay, goodbay
<c9lark> update from 17.10 18.04 gedit transparent not working
<gbe> Hello, I started a thread in the forum if anyone is keen to help with something simple. Also something more complicated! My issue has steps you see, it has layers. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2394828
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> looks like you need to use the sta driver
<wxl> so you'd grab bcmwl-kernel-source
<wxl> which means you use the wl driver
<wxl> if you want to blacklist anything, it would be b43, ssb, brcmfmac, brcmsmac, and bcma
<wxl> gbe: ^^
<wxl> that said, i ignored most of what you posted and just paid attention to your device id, following the instructions i know are canonical rather than someone's suggestion of what might be right
<wxl> if you really want to remove the blacklisting, you can just `sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf` and remove the blacklist lines, but that's not what you want, i assure you
<gbe> oh, I figured there would be some way to remove just the b43 and ssb lines from that file. I assume that's what was inserted into it?
<gbe> how do I reverse this?? sudo -i echo "blacklist b43" >>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krytarik> gbe: sudo sed -i '/^blacklist b43$/d' /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<gbe> thank you
<gbe> Hi I'm faiing to get my broadcom wifi to work, and nothing online helping. For instance this link classes my device as "Special Case #1 - Uses bcma and brcmsmac driver combination. Required firmware is installed by default in the package linux-firmware." https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<gbe> failing* heres another old post discussing issues with broadcom https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214110. Again they say its a speacial case. This time that "Special case #1: This device uses the driver combination bcma and brcmsmac. It shouldn’t be necessary to install anything at all. Required firmware is installed by default in the package linux-firmware. In a few cases, it is necessary to blacklist b43 and ssb:"
<gbe> I tried blacklisting b43 and ssb but it didn't work. Is there any better advice then "you shouldn't need to do anything"
<gbe> More details for my model are: BCM-4313 [14e4:4727] (rev 01). I'm going to try installing bcmwl-kernel-source, hopefully it doesn't break anything (y)
<wxl> gbe: why don't you just follow the instructions i gave you? in general, reading what people post online (including the forums) should not be taken as better advice than official documentation
<gbe> sorry I'm new, I'm not sure I understood you correctly. You said there was a conflict of drivers? This tab had to be restarted and I lost your last entries.
<wxl> follow this:
<wxl> !b43
 * wxl kicks @ubot9 
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
#lubuntu 2018-06-23
<happyfr0gg> I'm currently running on Lubuntu 16.04. Any reason(s) to upgrade to 18.04?
<happyfr0gg> Just trying to get a conversation going. :-)
<alkisg> Hi, any idea why lubuntu comes with two notification daemons, i.e. xfce-notifyd and notification-daemon?
<czd> hi, why is "shut down" not transtated?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @czd, Because you haven't translate it yet :P
<czd> lubot oh shit yes!
<czd> :-D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
<czd> lubot since i can english, a hammer is no longer required for shutdown.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
<LucidEagle> Hello everyone
<LucidEagle> I lost my desktop wallpaper and I don't know how to get it back. When I right click it shows the openbox window manager now. Does anyone know how to revert the settings back to normal?
<Jonta> LucidEagle: Did you lose the file, or did it just stop being the wallpaper?
<LucidEagle> It just stopped having the wallpaper upon reboot
<LucidEagle> Not sure what happened, or what I did.
#lubuntu 2018-06-24
<hehehe> hello
<hehehe> can I encrypt entire HD with LUKS from GUI
<hehehe> after installing lubuntu
<hehehe> yet to see how
<Qwerty710> Hello
#lubuntu 2019-06-17
<ladda> i have a problem with connecting with my wifi on Lubuntu 18.10 32-bit
<toyata_swift> i have a problem with connecting with my wifi in lubuntu 18.10 32-bit
<toyata_swift> i have a problem with my wifi
<kc2bez> !ask | toyata_swift
<ubottu> toyata_swift: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<toyata_swift> Can any one hlep my with my wifi problem?
<vincent> Hi
<vincent> good morning
<Guest50951> im having a trouble installing midori
<Guest50951> can I get some help from someone?
<VinnieVal> ok
<VinnieVal> got my nickname now registered
<sbaboz> why is the public folder not public?
<wxl> good question
<wxl> that's the way ubuntu set it up
<wxl> apparently the intention is for either samba or web server sharing
<wxl> i see nothing about the intention to share it with other users on the same system which is strange
<sbaboz> yes, it's very strange that there is no default easy way for users on the same system to share files
<sbaboz> why would they not give this possibility?
<sbaboz> by default
<wxl> that's a good question for the ubuntu developers :)
<sbaboz> I would recommend the following solution: - Create a group for sharing, just call it "shared". - Add all users who should have access to the shared files to this group. - Create a directory outside of users homes, e.g. /shared for shared files. - Change group of this folder to the group for sharing and adjust group permissions. - Set group sticky bit for this shared folder.
<sbaboz> (found online)
<sbaboz> what do you think?
<wxl> works as well as a bunch of other possibilities
<sbaboz> but i want it to work also for the guest user
<sbaboz> can you give me an advice?
<sbaboz> please
<wxl> THAT is hard
<wxl> the only thing is to leave a folder outside of home that's open to anyone. very permissive permissions
<sbaboz> where should i put the folder?
<wxl> off of root
<wxl>  /shared works
<sbaboz> can i make default that if a file is put there it will automatically get permissions for everyone?
<sbaboz> who should be the owner of the folder?
<sbaboz> (not sure if it's important)
<sbaboz> this permissions thing is very strange, because even if a file is put in the shared folder (without adjusting permissions) the other users won't be able to access it, right?
<sbaboz> wxl: are you still here?
<lubot> <teward001> patience please
<lubot> <teward001> wxl is a busy person
<sbaboz> sorry
<lubot> <teward001> and to answer the question you can adjust the permissions ON /shared to give everyone access
<lubot> <teward001> for example, `chmod 777 /shared` would give designated owner user, designated group user, and all other users/groups read/write/traverse on the directory
<sbaboz> so any file put inside will get them automatically?
<sbaboz> also guest user?
<lubot> <teward001> most files that're 'new' default to a 'readable by all' state, if you need to alter the default permissions for FILES inside there to be read/write by everyone then that's a different story
<lubot> <teward001> and 'guest' user is... a little trickier since that's more jailed than anything
<lubot> <teward001> (and not really straight 'perms' per-se)
<sbaboz> if the file is readable but not modifiable, one can make a copy and modify the copy, right?
<sbaboz> so it should work...
<lubot> <teward001> in theory, but i haven't tested it
<lubot> <teward001> you can GRANT write perms with ACL changes though, change the default access masks
<lubot> <teward001> but that's also nonstandard and can be fragile at times
<sbaboz> and i am a beginner :)
<sbaboz> acl?
<sbaboz> what is <teward001>  ?
<lubot> <teward001> Access Control Lists
<lubot> <teward001> basically?   Extended permissions beyond straight chmod/chown
<lubot> <teward001> but users should just be able to 'make a copy' and save that copy, but wouldn't be able to overwrite the existing one.  I came in late to this, sorry :)
<lubot> <teward001> so i'm still catching up
<teward> wxl: thought guest user was jailed btw
<teward> separately from standard ACLs/perms
<sbaboz> wxl said that if i make the shared folder in /  (and adjust permissions) then the guest user will be able to access it
<lubot> <teward001> right that's why I poked wxl on IRC ;)
<lubot> <teward001> because I could've sworn it was jailed specially under the hood
<wxl> tbh i'm not sure. never bothered doing anything like this, and especially not for the guest user
<teward> also I'm teward001 via the bot/telegram
<teward> but teward here ;)
<teward> wxl: 'cause I could've sworn it was specially jailed, but never dug super deep into it
<teward> 'course I *disable* the guest account for security reasons, but...
<sbaboz> ***** UBUNTU DEVELOPERS PLEASE GIVE A DEFAULT EASY WAY FOR USERS ON THE SAME SYSTEM TO SHARE FILES *****
<sbaboz> (they must read these channels i suppose)
 * teward looks left, looks right
<teward> OH you mean the people who define default features, riiiight.  Yeah for security reasons I think they don't include that by default.  Just saying.
<teward> sbaboz: let me write up a test and see if it works
<teward> but you'll have to wait until I'm home in front of a VM
 * teward is heading home from work shortlyu
<sbaboz> thank you
<wxl> the "recommended" way in ubuntu is to use samba or a web server, but the latter doesn't give read/write access and the former is a little much
<sbaboz> Actually beginners use online sharing services to share files between local users (on the same system), it's ridiculous i think, is it not?
<wxl> again, "public" is not meant for local users
<sbaboz> It's something so basic, it's incredible they didn't put this feature
<wxl> i've never had a need for it
<sbaboz> but you can imagine that many people do, right?
<sbaboz> and we are talking MILLIONS...
<wxl> no
<sbaboz> no?
<wxl> nope
<sbaboz> what do you mean?
<wxl> i can't imagine that millions of people have such a need
<sbaboz> how many total ubuntu users?
<wxl> considering how many people have asked about it, 1
<lubot> <teward001> 5  if you include a special-case server I had to set up for a client
<lubot> <teward001> 6 if you include me being derp with containers but that's waaaay different
<wxl> derpy indeed. lxc file push/pull is all you need
<lubot> <teward001> 7 if you include tsimonq2 trying to fumble his way through sysadmin
<lubot> <teward001> um I mean :)\
<lubot> <teward001> (disclosure: that's not meant as rudeness it's just friendly jabs between friends)
<lubot> <teward001> *EODs and heads home*
<sbaboz> Ubuntu is on tens of millions of machines... Even if you take only 1 out of 10 (with multiple users who are beginners) that's still a very large number...
<wxl> i didn't mean 1 out of 10. i meant 1.
<sbaboz> so why did you think it was strange?
<wxl> because it's never been brought up, as i said
<sbaboz> "i see nothing about the intention to share it with other users on the same system which is strange"
<wxl> if it was so common of a need that certainly wouldn't be the case
<sbaboz> searching online shows that i am far from being the only one... :)
<wxl> afaik this is not a trivial thing to do in windows either
<sbaboz> afaik?
<wxl> it's just a non-trivial issue, especially considering security
<wxl> as far as i knwo
<sbaboz> I think we all want Ubuntu to be as easy as possible so that it can conquer the masses...
<wxl> you need to read bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<sbaboz> icrosoft has a majority market share in the new desktop PC marketplace.  This is a bug which Ubuntu and other projects are meant to fix.
<sbaboz> yes
<sbaboz> I liked the motto "linux for human beings"
<sbaboz> It has to be EASY!
<sbaboz> We are not all born programmers...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: actually what is ~/Public for?
<wxl> sbaboz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1834 "from Ubuntu's perspective, this bug is now closed"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<wxl> @HMollerCl there are relatively easy ways in Ubuntu to Samba/Apache share it
<sbaboz> for some reason i get a timeout error when trying to open the other comments...
<sbaboz> but i believe you... :)
<wxl> you can just click the link
<wxl> point being, it's not a great goal
<sbaboz> and in this world if you don't grow you perish...
<sbaboz> looks like the only languages that will survive are english and chinese...
<wxl> yep, but you can only grow based on the resources you have available
<wxl> and not making wise choices about how you spend resources means certain death
<wxl> put less generally, there's only a few contributors to lubuntu. a small fraction of those contributors work on things that you could call "development" where new features are being added or bugs are being fixed (though we have many testers and bug reporters) and they are only volunteers so they have limited time. they can only work on important things. given the aforementioned lack of interest in this
<wxl> particular feature, while i don't see it as silly, it's very low priority
<sbaboz> I disagree. I think it should have been solved a long time ago. Many beginners work around this by using online transfer services (or even pendrives!)  - but this is clearly ridiculous, developers should find it embarrassing to have their users do so...
<wxl> are you aware of all of our problems to be fixed?
<sbaboz> I know you do a great job at them, and i am sure they are a lot more complicated than this...
<wxl> and more urgent
<wxl> that's my point
<wxl> if you don't know the list, you're not really in a position to agree or disagree about priority
<sbaboz> I hope i am allowed to say my opinion... :)
<wxl> most certainly
<wxl> now the *u*buntu team has more resources. if you can kick it over to them, it might get more traction
<wxl> i would go file a bug
<sbaboz> do they read these channels?
<wxl> no
<sbaboz> (developers)
<wxl> file a bug
<sbaboz> that's strange, isn't it?
<wxl> no
<wxl> i work in a manufacturing facility. the people in production don't listen in on support requests.
<sbaboz> hearing the voices of users (wherever they may be) would interest me if i were a developer...
<wxl> maybe you should become a developer
<sbaboz> :)
<wxl> or maybe you'd recognize that there's a way to make your voice heard: bug reports
<sbaboz> yes, i understand, i am not against bug reports...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sbaboz, as wxl said we have a long list of things to fix/implement that are mostly exclusive for lubuntu. Ubuntu, on the other hand, has more resources and most of the ubuntu solutions work in the other flavors. Giving that, if you find that there is something missing in ubuntu, you should file a bug to ubuntu, it will be quicker th
<lubot> an filing to lubuntu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If I understand correcly, you want that every use can have a share folder, roght? Or you want to have an internal file server?
<wxl> they want every user, including the guest user, to be able to have full read/write access in a folder
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the same computer? but not trhough network?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like a pendrive?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (usb-stick)
<wxl> not with a pendrive, no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I woul make a partition w/o security for that.
<wxl> that's an interesting, albeit convoluted solution.. use a file system that doesn't support permissions XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's why I was thinking in pendrives.
<wxl> right
<wxl[m]> If it's for a quick file share an even easier solution might be /tmp
<lubot> <HMollerCl> other option, but I don't know if it would work, create a promiscuous user, that have al of his security down.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and no privileges
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so everyone could read/write in his folders, but he can do nothing.
<sbaboz> I prefer Lubuntu to Ubuntu
<sbaboz> a lot...
<sbaboz> And all i say/do is hoping to improve it...
<sbaboz> (with the hope of)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> me too, but ubuntu has more resources, and if ubuntu finds a solution It might (99%) work in lubuntu w/o problem and/or we could more easily adapt it.
<sbaboz> And Im using Lubuntu...
<sbaboz> I see..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for example, all the printer solution we use comes right from ubuntu.
<sbaboz> yes as many other things...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<sbaboz> but we don't have all the "frills"...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sometimes we touch and modifys things though.
<sbaboz> I have also installed Lubuntu to some of my friends (ex-windows)
<sbaboz> Even those with powerful machines...
<sbaboz> I think Lubuntu is always better...
<sbaboz> We must just always remember that "for human beings" part...
<sbaboz> for a bright future :)
 * teward reappears from home
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sbaboz, in lubuntu we all have that in mind.
<sbaboz> good to hear that...
<wxl> sbaboz: since you're so passionate about this, read https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/why-not-contribute/87
<sbaboz> how does that Free training work?
<wxl> it's not formal
<wxl> you have an area of interest, we help you explore it
<sbaboz> is it here in this channel?
<wxl> with the goal, of course, of using that for contributing back
<wxl> #lubuntu-devel would probably be a better place
<sbaboz> My main area of interest is to help old people (with old computers) use Lubuntu
<sbaboz> So I more need to say the changes that need to be done, or the options that need to be given...
<wxl> that sounds like bug reporting to me :)
<sbaboz> For example the email client could be improved a lot...
<wxl> ahh yes then we can show you how to file upstream bug reports
<sbaboz> yes, bug reporting, but also training so i better know what i am talking about...
<sbaboz> which i often dont... :)
<sbaboz> Alsothunderbird isn't good for old people...
<sbaboz> All the clients should have a SUPERSIMPLE version...
<sbaboz> It's not cool to exclude old people...
<sbaboz> It's not cool to exclude anybody...
<wxl> sbaboz: trojita is about as simple as it gets
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but you can alway ask for new features upstream
<sbaboz> never heard that, is it in the software center?
<wxl> it's the email client in lubuntu
<wxl> unless you're using the old version :/
<sbaboz> syylpheed
<wxl> in which case, yeah, sylpheed sucks
<wxl> we're not using it anymore
<sbaboz> I tried many (though not trojita) but none comes with a SUPERSIMPLE-MODE... Maybe this necessity is too obvious for it to be seen? :)
<wxl> sylpheed is convulted
<sbaboz> what level of priority would you give here?
<wxl> we've stopped seeding it in recent versions of lubuntu, so it's about level 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001
<wxl> out of a possible 5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> making changes in sylpheed has NO priority
<sbaboz> can you install trojita in 18.04?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl is overoptimistic
<sbaboz> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @sbaboz [<sbaboz> can you install trojita in 18.04?], you could try
<sbaboz> try?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> type in a terminal: apt list *trojita*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and tell what's coming out.
<sbaboz> Just this: Elencazione... Fatto
<wxl> dpesm
<wxl> oops
<wxl> doesn't exist until cosmic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try because, I don't know if trojita exist in 18.04.-
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so it does not. You "could" still do it, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<sbaboz> Out of all the lubuntu-machines out there what percent would you guess has 18.04?
<sbaboz> (my guess is 65%)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't have info to guess that.
<sbaboz> it's gotta be at least 50%, don't you think?
<wxl> me either
<sbaboz> last LTS
<wxl> we do not recommend it
<sbaboz> what do you mean? It's Lubuntu..
<wxl> it's lxde, not lxqt, which is where all the current development is
<wxl> lxde is essentially not developed at all
<wxl> it's a waste of time
<sbaboz> But this one will go for 10 years!
<wxl> no
<wxl> supported by us until next year
<sbaboz> yes, i read it
<sbaboz> official
<wxl> and again: lxde is undeveloped
<sbaboz> so who will support it?
<sbaboz> (if not you)
<wxl> well the real problem is that lxde doesn't even really support themselves
<wxl> (one of the many reasons we're not using it anymore)
<wxl> 18.04 packages will remain in the repositories until 2022. so from 2020 until then, the ubuntu community will support it. you will find that to be extremely limited support. beyond that, no one supports it.
<wxl> so i wouldn't waste your time with it. upgrade to 19.04 and be done with it.
<sbaboz> 19.04 is not LTS
<wxl> so what?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's correct, but it's pretty mature now and you can easily upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 and to 20.04.
<sbaboz> LTS is cooler :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If I had to install one system from scratch I will start with 19.04.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would go to 18.10 if I had some hw problem, mostly kernel related (and nvidia)
<wxl> it's full of old packages
<wxl> that's not cool
<sbaboz> just being done with it, and for a long time, IS VERY COOL...
<wxl> what does that mean, though?
<wxl> you upgrade packages during the lifecycle
<wxl> and guess what an upgrade to a new version is? an upgrade of packages
<sbaboz> Actually you reminded of another question i had...
<sbaboz> Sometimes I get the feeling the automatic updates feature doesn't work....  they seem to get downloaded but not installed (until you click install)
<sbaboz> ?
<wxl> if you want automatic upgrades you want unattended-upgrades
<sbaboz> it's an option in the update-manager
<wxl> yeah, that's not actually what you think it is
<sbaboz> please explain
<wxl> you just described it. it doesn't install anything.
<sbaboz> but it makes me think it does
<sbaboz> why, is it a trap? :)
<sbaboz> it says download and install automatically...
<wxl> after you give it permission
<sbaboz> then that totally needs to be made clear...
<wxl> then get to filing a bug report :)
<sbaboz> this definitely affects millions...
<wxl> this is not a lubuntu issue
<sbaboz> :)
<wxl> it's an ubuntu one
<wxl> so file away
<sbaboz> also why this thing of not having updates go automatically by default?
<wxl> LOTS of people don't want that
<sbaboz> why?
<wxl> including people with poor or no internet connection
<wxl> but also people that want more control over how their updates work
<wxl> and actually i don't see your bug
<wxl> the language is "Automatically check for updates"
<sbaboz> then the italian translation is wrong...
<wxl> and then *IF THERE ARE SECURITY UPDATES* there's an option for download and install automatically
<sbaboz> "Scarica e installa automaticamente"
<sbaboz> even the security seem often to not go through...
<sbaboz> They get done only when clicking install...
<wxl> how do you know which ones are the security ones?
<wxl> i will say those are relatively rare
<sbaboz> it says "Aggiornamenti di sicurezza" in the details...
<sbaboz> For example, say I install Lubuntu for a 90 year old man, it would be cool he need not worry about this stuff...
<sbaboz> the machine just gets updated automatically...
<wxl> UNATTENDED-UPGRADES!!!!
<sbaboz> i dont understand what you mean
<sbaboz> I think windows had this thing of all updates getting done automatically...
<wxl> !info unattended-upgrades
<ubottu> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.11 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 384 kB
<sbaboz> That's the option we were talking about before?
<sbaboz> Ok thank you for all the assistance, near bedtime here,...
<wxl> night
<sbaboz> Actually there's one thing i wrote before that i didn't send for worry of it being offensive... Do you give me permission?
<sbaboz> (there's no intention of being offensive)
<wxl> hm, potentially offensive is not something that sits well with the ubuntu code of conduct
<wxl> i guess it depends on what offensive might mean
<sbaboz> I adjusted it a bit, it should be ok...
<wxl> constructive criticism is fine
<sbaboz> I guess there is a rootproblem that generates many other problems...
<sbaboz> Programmers are the only category of workers who often tend to think you have some kind of intellectual disability if you don't understand the basics of their work...  No other category does... Not the blacksmith, not the shoemaker,..no other… (This "disability" is probably due to spending too much time in front of the computer… :)
<sbaboz> Don't you think there is some truth there? :)
<wxl> no
<sbaboz> I think there is some truth... but i didn't mean anyone of you who assisted me today...
<wxl> i think like all gross generalizations, it's ridiclous
<sbaboz> I think if you look at the logs of various support channels you will find many examples where newbies are being almost (or even clearly)  treated as stupid...
<sbaboz> I mean Ive seen it...
<wxl> you assume too much
<sbaboz> Again, Ive seen it...
<sbaboz> (but again notreferring to my experience today...)
<wxl> i understand that but you assume too much about the identities of the people involved
<sbaboz> i dont understand
<wxl> this is your proof about your statement about programmers
<wxl> and yet you have no proof that the people involved are programmers. you're assuming that
<sbaboz> Ok you're right those who are in the channels doing support aren't all programmers, but many clearly are... But this can also be seen by some easily avoidable problems given to newbies in the distros (because they should be able to handle that, THEY SHOULD GET THOSE BASICS...)
<sbaboz> and those working on the actual distros are all programmers...
<sbaboz> (on the software)
<sbaboz> I just think that sometimes they assume too much about what their users should know...
<sbaboz> That's why i think that "for human beings" is a great motto to always keep in mind...
<wxl> in any product you have designers and users
<wxl> designers create with users in mind, but even with significant study, do not completely understand user needs
<wxl> similarly users expect designers to know exactly what they want but since this is entirely unknowable without direct communication, that makes for a problem
<wxl> thus the beauty of open source: direct communication is possible. file bug reports!!!!
<wxl> the best motto is "good human beings file bug reports"
<sbaboz> do you need a registered account to file bug reports?
<wxl> yes
<sbaboz> why is this necessary?
<wxl> ask at #launchpad-users if you want
<wxl> i didn't develop the system
<sbaboz> I would guess it would be best to make the procedure as simple as possible...
<wxl> maybe, maybe not
<sbaboz> Ok anyways, thanks my friend, goodnight... (at least for me, not sure in what part of the world you are.. :)
<wxl> night
#lubuntu 2019-06-18
<jose__> HOLA
<Riot_Mint> motd
<maxi_> hi
<sbabozz> ok so i'm creating a shared folder with permissive permissions in /
<sbabozz> Im just confused about who i should make the owner of that folder
<sbabozz> Does it matter?
<sbabozz> I was thinkingof root (like all the others in /)  but I dont like the idea of setting a precedent where other users can get into root's stuff..
<sbabozz> Also (other question) I would like to know why Snap installs don't work (they get installed, but apps don't launch)
<wxl> @teward: do acl's care about ownership?
<wxl> re: snaps, they work fine. might be a specific snap.
<sbabozz> hi :)
<sbabozz> (again)
<sbabozz> are you the official coordinator of this channel?
<wxl> no
<wxl> well
<wxl> maybe
<Bruh> hello
<sbabozz> can you kick people out?
<sbabozz> (i guess that's the power of the coordinator)
<Guest95822> hi
<wxl> never had to do it
<Guest95822> uhh
<sbabozz> do you think it matters who is the owner of the folder?
<sbabozz> also what was that /tmp method you talked about yesterday
<wxl> no idea
<sbabozz> which question?
<Guest95822> can you uhhhh help?
<sbabozz> Guest95822: just shoot your question
<Guest95822> aight
<Guest95822> I'm downloading lubuntu and I'm stuck at partitions
<Guest95822> the partitions are correct but I'm not allowed to hit next
<Guest95822> help
<sbabozz> Guest95822: are you downloading or installing?
<Guest95822> I have lubuntu on a flash drive and I'm installing it onto my computers drive
<Guest95822> install
<sbabozz> That's strange... I never had problems with the installation... I would quit that installation and restart a new one...
<Guest95822> alright
<Guest95822> brb I guess
<sbabozz> Also check that your install media is 100% good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you have a swap partition in the drive you want to install?
<sbabozz> wxl: you said something like the easiest way (for quick transfers of files between local users) might have been with /tmp
<wxl> sbabozz: /tmp is a "temporary" storage open to all
<wxl> emphasis on temporary
<lubot> <lynorian> it goes away on reboot
<sbabozz> so say if guest puts something there, then guest logs out, then another user logs in, he will find that file in /tmp?
<sbabozz> (without rebooting machine)
<ahhhhh> back
<ahhhhh> next is still greyed out
<wxl> sbabozz: https://serverfault.com/questions/455219/how-long-do-uploaded-files-stay-in-the-tmp-folder-in-linux-ubuntu
<wxl> ahhhhh: did you check the hashes of the iso and the disk for defects at boot?
<ahhhhh> how do I do that?
<wxl> you follow the manual :)
<wxl> manual.lubuntu.me
<ahhhhh> jeeeez
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: maybe is the thing with swap partitions
<teward> wxl: in what context
<teward> sorry i was in a meeting
<teward> wxl: ACLs are more 'extended permissions' and can *override* standard chmod effectiveness
<wxl> sbabozz: ^ i.e. the owner of your shared folder won't matter
<teward> so if I have a default owner of root, but an ACL for u::rwx the *effective* ACL for any user is read/write/execute-traverse
<teward> but it can get janky sometimes with LOTS of rules
<sbabozz> can the owner be a non-existing user?
<sbabozz> i mean is this possible?
<teward> no
<teward> owner has to exist
<teward> even if owner is root
<teward> which is fine
<wxl> owner could be nobody?
<sbabozz> ahhhhh: when you start install media there is an option like "Check for defects"
<wxl> ^ that's part 2/2
<teward> wxl: that too
<sbabozz> teward: so is this wrong thinking-> I dont like the idea of setting a precedent where other users can get into root's stuff
<teward> sbabozz: so set it to nobody:nogroup
<teward> then provide per group / per user ACLs independently
<teward> but note that ACLs can be *very* tricky sometimes and can break things if you aren't careful
<sbabozz> what i do is just create a folder in / (using pcmanfm-root) then set the owner to "nobody" and allow all permissions to access, read and modify... CORRECT?
<sbabozz> (I do sudo pcmanfm)
<sbabozz> If i remember correctly the guest user has a very limited disk space. How to change it? (the default disk space given to guest)
<ahhhhhhhh> helo
<ahhhhhhhh> how do
<ahhhhhhhh> I got past the partition part
<ahhhhhhhh> but there is another error
<wxl> did you check the hashes of your iso?
<ahhhhhhhh> I checked the disc is the hashes thing in the manual as well?
<wxl> yep
<ahhhhhhhh> brbrbr
<ahhhhhhhh> which chapter
<sbabozz> md5sum
<sbabozz> in the terminal you write md5sum [name of file]
<sbabozz> then that string has to match perfectly the official md5sum
<sbabozz> in the terminal you first need to go to the folder where the iso file is
<sbabozz> and then you write md5sum [name of file] and then press enter
<sbabozz> this will give you the md5sum string of the downloaded file
<sbabozz> if it matches the official, then you're good
<sbabozz> wxl: am i giving good support? :)
<wxl> sbabozz: looks good to me.
<sbabozz> ahhhhhhhh: are you still here?
<ahhhhhhhh> yes
<sbabozz> did you understand?
<ahhhhhhhh> I didn't even know you were talkin to me
<ahhhhhhhh> so do mdmsum
<sbabozz> md5sum
<ahhhhhhhh> how do I find the official?
<sbabozz> sounds complicated, but it's actually very easy
<ahhhhhhhh> I used linuxpendrive to make my usb bootable so I don't really have the iso anymore
<sbabozz> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<ahhhhhhhh> is there a way I can do the mdmdm6msum
<ahhhhhhhh> on windows?
<ahhhhhhhh> I have the iso on there
<wxl> sbabozz: you might want to provide the standard ubuntu.com links rather than the language specific ones
<wxl> ahhhhhhhh: there are programs to do it but i can't recommend a particular one
<ahhhhhhhh> File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/unpackfs/main.py", line 340, in run     return unpackop.run()    File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/unpackfs/main.py", line 224, in run     error_msg = self.unpack_image(entry, imgmountdir)    File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/unpackfs/main.py", line 270, in unpack_image     return file_copy(imgmountdir, entry.destination, progress_cb)    File "/usr/
<ahhhhhhhh> those are the errors
<wxl> there should be a log in home somewhere. could you pastebin that?
<ahhhhhhhh> waht
<wxl> pastebinit $HOME/.cache/Calamares/session.log
<wxl> give me the result
<ahhhhhhhh> pastebinit $HOME/.cache/Calamares/session.log
<ahhhhhhhh> oops
<ahhhhhhhh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TfjZMKfKMS/
<wxl> wow that is a mess of partitions
<ahhhhhhhh> yeah It worked maybe I guess but not
<wxl> what are you trying to accomplish here?
<ahhhhhhhh> Uh I really don't know
<sbabozz> sorry for the language, but the italian page is better (you can see all the md5sums in one page)
<wxl> you appear to have two drives?
<ahhhhhhhh> uhhhh
<ahhhhhhhh> no
<ahhhhhhhh> I see waht I did and I'm tryna fix it bro
<wxl> 2019-06-18 - 19:50:53 [6]: "/dev/mmcblk0" 31264289280 "MMC BJNB4R" "MMC BJNB4R – 29.12 GiB (/dev/mmcblk0)"
<wxl> 2019-06-18 - 19:50:53 [6]: "/dev/sda" 15998169600 "Lexar USB Flash Drive" "Lexar USB Flash Drive – 14.90 GiB (/dev/sda)"
<ahhhhhhhh> flash drive
<ahhhhhhhh> yup
<wxl> you're trying to install to the ~30g hard drive?
<ahhhhhhhh> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Goodbye forever, i386 … Packages will no longer be built for i386 in Ubuntu. See our Discourse post for more information: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/goodbye-forever-i386/108 … The original announcement about dropping i386 this past December, as nobody stepped up to help test: https://lubuntu.me
<lubot> /sunsetting-i386/ … https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1141079122275426306
<ahhhhhhhh> he installer failed to resize partition /dev/mmcblk0p2 on disk 'MMC BJNB4R'. ========================================================================================== Shrink partition ‘/dev/mmcblk0p2’ from 24.61 GiB to 24.51 GiB ========================================================================================== ========================================================================================== Job: Resize file 
<ahhhhhhhh> different erroror
<sbabozz> teward: do you confirm this -> what i do is just create a folder in / (using pcmanfm-root) then set the owner to "nobody" and allow all permissions to access, read and modify... CORRECT?
<sbabozz> Just want to be sure that I will not break my system right... :)
<wxl> yep
<wxl> because it's mounted
<wxl> 2019-06-18 - 15:50:55 [6]: .. contains mounted "/dev/mmcblk0p2"
<ahhhhhhhh> it might be working
<wxl> you should make sure everything's unmounted
<ahhhhhhhh> the partitions were very messed up because I don't know how to do that
<wxl> why don't you just erase the entire disk?
<wxl> bbl
<teward> sbabozz: in theory, yes.
<teward> in practice i'd use ACLs to also control defaults on created files
<sbabozz> in theory?
<teward> but start with your part first
<teward> and stop pinging me i'm busy at work :p
<sbabozz> you mean i could break my system?
<teward> sbabozz: no
<teward> break your system, no
<teward> make it so if i create a file someone else can't edit it, yes.
<sbabozz> sorry
<teward> create a file in that directory space*
<ahhhhhhhh> hey wxl should I use swap since I only have 4gb of ram?
<teward> sbabozz: not your fault, i'm just very busy right now i think i broke email at work xD
<teward> so i have to fix it
<sbabozz> ok, thanks
<sbabozz> good luck
<sbabozz> wxl: how do i change the default disk space given to guest user?
<sbabozz> I don't understand why they made it so little...
<sbabozz> With almost 300 GB free, guest doesn't even have 500MB
<sbabozz> We gotta be nice to our guests... :)
<teward> and i did break mail
 * teward fixed it
<sbabozz> fixed it?
<teward> sbabozz: the 'guest account' is ephemeral.  It doesn't 'store' data outside a tmpfs typically
<teward> so if you give it space it won't matter every time its logged off it'll blast the data away
<sbabozz> Yes but say the guest user wants to download a movie and watch it, he can't do it with so little space...
<teward> guest user should be streaming the movie not downloading then watching
<sbabozz> you need good connection to stream
<teward> need good connection to download too :p
<teward> which means if the connection is bad it's a 'moot point'
<sbabozz> yes but that won't be a problem when you watch it
<teward> and yes i fixed workplace email
<teward> it was my fault
<sbabozz> good, so you can help me :)
<teward> not when it comes to the guest account
<sbabozz> I mean when the connection is bad, downloading will be slow, but after you'll be able to watch the movie alright...
<sbabozz> streaming won't work
<sbabozz> well
<teward> well I can't help you with the guest account part anyways
<teward> not becuase i don't agree
<teward> but because I don't know enough about that aspect
<teward> since it's pretty hardly jailed
<teward> @tsimonq2 might be able to help
<teward> :p
<sbabozz> you know more than me, so i grant you permission to help me anyways :)
<sbabozz> I won't hold you responsible...
<sbabozz> unless you break my system of course... :)
<sbabozz> It's crazy with 300 GB free, to not even give guest 500MB, don't you think?
<sbabozz> Whoever made that decision, owes a serious explanation...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which version of Lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Guest support is absolutely 100% on my radar, fwiw.
<sbabozz> 18.04
<sbabozz> fwiw?
<sbabozz> For What It's Worth?
<sbabozz> it's worth for me...
<sbabozz> I want to change disk space for guest to 3GB
<sbabozz> at least 1% of free disk space...
<sbabozz> lubot: you don't look like a bot
<sbabozz> tsimonq2: are you here?
<sbabozz> I found this
<sbabozz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1006781/how-to-increase-allowed-disk-space-for-guest-account
<sbabozz> but no solution...
<sbabozz> I gotta close soon... But will check the channel logs later if anybody wants to answer...
<sbabozz> Thanks to all
<sbabozz> :)
#lubuntu 2019-06-19
<litkombo> hola
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi, litkmobo, here is in english if you want spanish you can move to #lubuntu-es
<litkombo> okay, thanks (:
<loku> hey, I pressed F2 key on the login screen and I was greeted by a dark and modern theme. But after logging in, the theme dissappered. How do I make it stay?
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you talking about?
<loku> wxl: 18.04
<wxl> weeeeeeeeeeeeeird
<loku> isn't that behaviour with 18.04 recognised?
<wxl> never noticed it before
<wxl> were you just randomly pressing keys? XD
<loku> yeah :)
<wxl> jimminy christmas
<loku> but the theme looks really good
<diogenes_> maybe lubunto has some easter eggs :)
<wxl> more likely lightdm
<loku> wxl: diogenes_: https://imgur.com/a/0fEVW34
<wxl> loku: i know, i see it. it's definitely there
<loku> hey anyone looked at the pics, I posted
<wxl> did i not say that?
<loku> what?
<diogenes_> loku, that's most likely a login manager feature only.
<wxl> i said i see it
<wxl> no clue where it comes from though
<loku> Ah but I can't do so in normal ubuntu though
<wxl> so don't use regular ubuntu XD
<loku> ok :)
<loku> thanks
<toshiba> hi i need some help for my intel gm965 laptop
<lubot> Qusai was added by: Qusai
#lubuntu 2019-06-20
<TiKa> hi
<kc2bez> hello
<TiKa> Can someone help me?  I just had an error in installing lubuntu:  boost.python error "unpackfs"
<kc2bez> TiKa: Which version of Lubuntu? Have you checked the hashes?
<TiKa> 19.04 lxqt
<TiKa> I'm a little noob, I'm migrating from windows hahaha '
<kc2bez> OK. No problem.
<kc2bez> We have a chapter in our manual on installation. https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/Installing_lubuntu.html
<TiKa> yeah
<TiKa> I followed him
<TiKa> but I got this error at the end (after erasing all the data from the disk and trying to install xD)
<kc2bez> It is important to check the iso. It may boot ok and still have an issue.
<kc2bez> Even if it is one bit off you may get a failure.
<TiKa> I downloaded it from the site
<TiKa> Is there another appropriate place?
<TiKa> or should I redo the download?
<kc2bez> lubuntu.me is the official site
<kc2bez> you may not need to redownload. but you really should check the integrity of the iso.
<TiKa> yeah
<TiKa> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<kc2bez> this ubuntu wiki page is also good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto#Check_the_ISO
<TiKa> may have been the program I used to record the image?
<TiKa> I used rufus
<kc2bez> Maybe. I don't think rufus is the recommended burn tool in Windows.
<kc2bez> I don't relly use Windows much so I am not sure. It looks like we have some recommendation in chapter 1.2 in the manual.
<kc2bez> *really
<TiKa> no problem
<TiKa> what would you indicate to do in lubuntu?
<kc2bez> to burn a usb?
<TiKa> y
<TiKa> mkusb?
<kc2bez> mkusb works
<TiKa> ok
<lubot> Aza was added by: Aza
<lubot> <Aza> After updating the error.   the system suggests me to execute the following command: sudo apt --fix-broken install after doing  … dpkg-deb: error: insert subprocess was killed by signal (Channel break) … There were errors while processing the following packages: … /var/cache/apt/archives/libpython3.7-stdlib_3.7.3-2~18.04.1_amd64.deb … E:
<lubot> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) … help solve the problem please!
<lubot> <Aza> helped me:                                                                                                   sudo apt-get --fix-broken -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install … sudo apt remove libpython3.7 libpython3.7-dev python3.7
<lubot> <Aza> 👍
#lubuntu 2019-06-21
<heysoundude> is anyone running 19.10 on a RasPi 3B+??
<heysoundude> either everyone is on Telegram, or asleep...
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't have a pi
<doc499> hi, i know it's still a bit premature, but will there be any "gotchas" when upgrading from 18.04 lts to the next lts release in apr 2021? like in terms of upgrading from lxde to lxqt or how autostart programs are handled, etc.?
<teward> doc499: NORMALLY that kind of issue is detailed in the release notes but it's FAR too early for that.  and next 'lts' is 20.04 in April 2020 ;P
<teward> not 2021
<doc499> teward, wiki says it's support until apr 2021 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Releases so i guess i got confused between release schedule and support schedule
<teward> 'support' is when there's no more support for that version provider
<teward> *release* schedule is different :)
<doc499> right, now i know, so i'll worry about release issues next spring i guess...thanks for your help
<Hunhow> How do I change the resolution on the newest version?
<Hunhow> I’m on a live right now and may replace Mint with this
<wxl> what do you call the latest version?
<wxl> sorry but people literally interpret this different ways
<Hunhow> Really? Well the live iso that’s marked as latest. 19.04 I believe
<Hunhow> JUST grabbed the iso
<wxl> ok good. that's the *right* answer XD
<Hunhow> Kek
<wxl> Preferences >> LXQt Settings >> Monitor settings
<Hunhow> Also 17 was the best one. Used it in a VM for quite a while. Then my damn hard drive failed and I’m not getting that back lol
<wxl> LXDE is dead; long live LXQt
<Hunhow> Oh man it’s so much easier to see in 1080p. It defaults to 4K because I’m using my tv atm since the motherboard I bought doesn’t have onboard wifi
<Hunhow> I’m confused on dual booting. How do I make it use my Lubuntu partition I just made?
<Hunhow> Defaults to Mint rn
<wxl> hold down shift when it's booting to get the grub menu and select lubuntu
<Hunhow> Doesn’t show
<wxl> what doesn't show?
<Hunhow> Lubuntu
<Hunhow> Im in Grub rn
<teward> boot into mint and do `update-grub`
<teward> with sudo if necessary
<teward> then reboot see if Lubuntu shows
<wxl> shouldn't need to but............
<teward> wxl: unless Grub did a stupid :)
 * wxl shrugs
<Hunhow> Oh that’s nice
<Hunhow> That just WORKED
<Hunhow> Thanks
<teward> Hunhow: you mean the grub update command I indicated?
<teward> and then it "Just Worked" ?
<Hunhow> Yes
<Hunhow> I’m more surprised at how Lubuntu just worked straightaway. Mint has issues with my Athlon 220GE and Vega 3
<Hunhow> I’ve installed sysbench and it doesn’t show up in my dock
<Hunhow> Oh never mind. Hardinfo was what I needed
<Hunhow> Lubuntu usb killed my install of Mint, but now doesn’t boot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wow, wxl, it fixed broken XD!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hunhow: don't panic, might be some issues with grub, unforunatelly I'm not expert on it.
<Hunhow> Let’s not DIE this time. I tried that /boot/efi thing but I can’t click next after I do so.
<Hunhow> Wait nvm. I’m just retarded. How big does the partition need to be?
<Hunhow> 1Gb work?
<Hunhow> Yeah sorry for flooding chat a little. Got it fixed
#lubuntu 2019-06-22
<Hunhow> I’ve installed an 8Gb RAM stick which BIOS registers but Lubuntu only registers around 5
<Hunhow> HardInfo states 6094884KiB
<dzho> is some shared with an onboard graphics card?
<Hunhow> It’s an APU. Not sure how it would be sharing though.
<dzho> oh
<Hunhow> Just made this install.
<Hunhow> Installed generic graphics drivers but this was an issue before that.
<Hunhow> I can’t get to GRUB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Hunhow [<Hunhow> I can’t get to GRUB], Boot-Repair by Yannubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's some spooky weird magical encantation in there but it works EVERY. TIME.
<hajthem> hi
<hajthem> is there anyone here?
<hajthem> goyim
<guiverc> hajthem, do you have a question?
<noname> heloo
<Hunhow> How do I check if I installed 32 bit because I think that’s my RAM issue since Virtualbox only shows 32 bit systems.
<diogenes_> run: arch
<diogenes_> terminal
<Hunhow> x86_64 is 32 bit isn’t it
<diogenes_> and virtualbox shows 32 bit only if virtualization is disabled in bios.
<Hunhow> Oh.
<diogenes_> x86_64 is 64 bit
<diogenes_> X86 is 32
<Hunhow> Hm.. yeah Lubuntu doesn’t register 2Gb of my ram. I have 8 installed but Hardinfo shows 6Gb and Htop shows 5.81
<Hunhow> BIOS registers all 8
<diogenes_> inxi -m in terminal
<Hunhow> 5.81Gb total
<diogenes_> then it's ok.
<Hunhow> Shows that in Dimm2 there is 8Gb
<Guest50994> hey
#lubuntu 2019-06-23
<mymy_> hi
<mymy_> \anyone here?
<lubot> <aptghetto> yes
<mymy_> you are a bot ?
<mymy_> i need help
<lubot> <aptghetto> Describe your problem, please
<mymy_> I installed ubuntu on a lenovo idea pad 330.  there is no option to turn on wifi.  guess i need a wifi driver.  which one and how to install ?
<mymy_> i have no ethernet
<lubot> <aptghetto> Which version of Lubuntu do you use?
<mymy_> ubuntu 18.04
<lubot> <aptghetto> What shows `lspci -k -nn | grep -A 3 -i net` in the terminal?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @mymy_ [<mymy_> I installed ubuntu on a lenovo idea pad 330.  there is no option to turn …], is for linux mint but try this  … https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=276656
#lubuntu 2020-06-15
<SirNapkin1334> hello, i'm trying to make a pretty bare-bones install of lubuntu. are there any lists of bloaty packages that can be uninstalled?
<guiverc> SirNapkin1334, you haven't mentioned what release, however I think the standard Lubuntu install is lean (given the creators cannot know the end-use the system will be put to).
<SirNapkin1334> ah, hello again
<SirNapkin1334> i do believe i recived support from you yesterday
<SirNapkin1334> um...i think it was 18.4 or 16.4
<guiverc> maybe, I do recognize the name.. but little more sorry
<SirNapkin1334> yeah no it's fine
<SirNapkin1334> uhm
<SirNapkin1334> i got the link from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<SirNapkin1334> can that tell me anything?
<SirNapkin1334> ah yes. i remember
<SirNapkin1334> i installed ubuntu cli, as recommended by the folks over at #ubuntu, and now i'm installing lubuntu-desktop package
<guiverc> these conversations are recorded, so you can go look up irclogs if you need to remember what was said..
<SirNapkin1334> yes this is 18.04
<guiverc> :)  (it's supported, 16.04 isn't except ubuntu (default desktop), server (no desktop) or kylin (chinese desktop) for 16.04
<guiverc> I don't know what you're asking.. lubuntu-desktop I see as lean; maybe it could be leaner if you have specific use-case intentions, but those reductions would annoy other use-cases..
<SirNapkin1334> okay thank you. it's just that this is a shitty computer so i want to try to make sure that there is nothing uneccessary
<SirNapkin1334> but, performance is lubuntu's game, so I suppose I'll trust the devs know what they've put in there
<guiverc> SirNapkin1334, I run Lubuntu 18.04 LTS on a thinkpad t43 (pentium m, 1gb) and am happy with it; i choose software I use carefully (as 1gb isn't a lot of RAM so don't want to waste any by software choices needing libraries not used by desktop already needing to also be in memory)... also don't run big things at the same time.. but that's generic for any OS.
<SirNapkin1334> thanks. do you have any tips for lightweight browsers?
<SirNapkin1334> i was looking into xombrero, but not only is that unsupported, I couldn't find any binaries for it and I couldn't compile it either
<guiverc> I've never heard of it sorry. Yes there are many browser choices, but the very light ones don't handle some modern-heavy web sites well, so the best browser in my opinion varies on what sites you'll use.
<SirNapkin1334> i don't think i'll be using many sites
<SirNapkin1334> hmm...perhaps i might forgo a browser and just transfer stuff via SD
<guiverc> I don't browse much on my t43 but have a number (of browsers) installed .. i usually read text (blogs, news sites) so it doesn't seem to matter much which I use; still use `lynx` for some annoying sites (where all I want is text; it's text only)
<guiverc> lynx was mentioned as example; it's not a browser many would be happy with (years before IE, firefox etc - before netscape navigator I think too which became firefox)
<guiverc> fyi:  i use firefox & regular browsers too, on some sites I prefer `lynx`
<SirNapkin1334> yeah i've heard about lynx
<guiverc> it's text only.. even on this (my main box with 8gb ram) I use it for same web sites; the sites I find annoying on regular browsers given I want to read only the text... (without moving adverts etc)
<guiverc> (my point was browser choice is personal.. I'd not have anything else if browsing the web, but you'll have to decide what works best for you & the sites you visit)
 * guiverc comment on anything else loaded was for your box with 1gb ram; me I do often have `cmus` in background playing podcast or music.. but it's light (terminal based audio player; it suits me but may not be your choice as it's not gui/mouse driven)
<SirNapkin1334> thank you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SirNapkin1334 [<SirNapkin1334> thank you.], In 18.04 you could try Midori
<guiverc> I concur with HMollerCl, Midori is a good choice, I have it & do use it
<lubot> <tbs61> for surfing at web while not using so much ram memory i suggest palemoon
<ceu> OLA
<lubot> dorothea was added by: dorothea
<javier_> hola
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @javier_ [<javier_> hola], hi, in #lubuntu-es you have spanish group
<javier_> tengo un portatil tàctil con ubuntu, pero el tàctil no funciona cuando se inicia seccion. alguien me puede colaborar?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @javier_ [<javier_> tengo un portatil tàctil con ubuntu, pero el tàctil no funciona cuando …], pasate por el canal en castellano que te puse arriba y lo comentamos
<Guest57531> HI
#lubuntu 2020-06-16
<TacoGS> Anyone else having issues getting ubundu updates with a hash mismatch?
<pieq> Hi!
<pieq> I recently helped a friend install Lubuntu on a pretty old laptop, and everything went pretty well. Thanks to the community for that!
<pieq> My friend cannot speak English, though, so we installed Lubuntu in French, but I quickly noticed there are a lot of untranslated strings
<pieq> How can I improve the translation in French?
<pieq> (sorry for the stupid question, I looked on lubuntu.me but couldn't find info, so I joined here)
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> I'm stuck on login page... But i could login via ttyX... How to reload the login page?
<guiverc> @Maria Andrea, when you login via tty, I'd suggest checking you much space you have in $HOME (your /home/$USER/ or user directory), if insufficient space is there, a GUI login will fail & loop
<guiverc> the command I'd use to check free space is `df -hl` (disk free, -h=human, -l=local) but /home is what matters, / if you don't have a /home partition
<msc> salve
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @guiverc [<guiverc> @Maria Andrea, when you login via tty, I'd suggest checking you much s …], There are 250mb disk spaces
<skm> good afternoon
<skm> so how is lubuntu, working?
<monkeywrench> Hello
<kc2bez> o/
<monkeywrench> Wuss Poppin? Noob at his first time in an irc server here
<kc2bez> This channel is for support for Lubuntu. There are other channels that have off topic discussion.
<kc2bez> !offtopic
<ubottu> For discussion unrelated to Lubuntu support or development, please join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic for Telegram.
<kc2bez> If you have a support question please let us know.
<monkeywrench> Oh ok, sorry
#lubuntu 2020-06-17
<noddy> Hello
<noddy> Im having guest screen & tty login errors. Fresh install i tried installing a package but it said my authorization failed when i put in the correct password. Upon restarting it keeps saying my password is wrong. Noob here
<noddy> Nothing online helps either bc all solutions ive found assume tty login works
#lubuntu 2020-06-18
<tommy``> hi, i still have this annyoning issue: https://i.stack.imgur.com/EL8UD.jpg some app on tray bar doesn't have icons, what it could be?
<Akita> owo
<AkitaUwU> owo
#lubuntu 2020-06-19
<lubot> Sacrosantic was added by: Sacrosantic
<lubot> <Daksh> Anyone who has lubuntu remi 20 link
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Daksh [Anyone who has lubuntu remix 20 link], Lubuntu remix isn't supported here.
<lubot> <Daksh> Ohh so i cant get link 😅sorry
<lubot> <Daksh> @kc2bez [Lubuntu remix isn't supported here.], Well sir anyway to install lubuntu bloatlessly coz there are some apps i wanna remove
<lubot> <Daksh> Like i use dolphin file manager so i want to remove pcmanf-qt
<lubot> <Daksh> But when i remove it also remove lubuntu-desktop
<guiverc> @Daksh, if you remove pcmanfm-qt you can't be using lubuntu-desktop, as pcmanfm-qt handles the LXQt workspace/desktop .. it's not just a file manager
<lubot> <kc2bez> pcmanfm-qt is a fairly important component. It does more than file management. It runs the desktop. You can install dolphin alongside though.
<lubot> <Daksh> Hmm thanks and anyway to change defaults in it like when i open the downloaded files directly from chrome it opens them in pcmanf so how can i change it to dolphib
<tommy``> guys could you help me try resolve the issue of tray icons?
<tommy``> i've some app that doesn't have icon on the tray
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Daksh [Hmm thanks and anyway to change defaults in it like when i open the downloaded f …], You could try galternatives https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.17/alternative_configurator.html
<lubot> <Daksh> Thanks
<lubot> <Daksh> (Photo, 1280x203) https://i.imgur.com/tSjYk9p.jpg
<lubot> <Daksh> sir wat bout adding kvantum + cursor + some themes
<lubot> <kc2bez> They can be installed with muon, discover or by using apt on the command line.
<lubot> <Daksh> Yes
<lotuspsychje> (please dont shoot the messenger) but did you read this bit harsh article? https://fosspost.org/reviews/distributions/lubuntu-20-04-review
<wxl> lotuspsychje: the previous review was equally ill informed but thanks for pointing it out
<lotuspsychje> np wxl
#lubuntu 2020-06-20
<rizwan> hi all, i was upgrading my lubuntu yday to 20.04 and had to cancel it half way through, and now when I check my lubuntu version the terminal outputs 20.04 and I can't upgrade it (see: https://dpaste.org/GTTp). Does that mean everything is ok?
<lemur> LXQT installer looks so weird ..... just saying
<lemur> lubuntu live (one with LXQT)  installer (the partition and steps).. looks so weird ..... just saying
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Hi all, does Lubuntu have a tablet mode for laptops with a touchscreen that can be flipped? … On Win10, it kind of has some tablet mode it switches to when flipping the screen
<lubot> <tbs61> when i used gnome, it felt like it designed for touchscreen, with its icons, windows, and using style
<lubot> <tbs61> @David Heinrich [Hi all, does Lubuntu have a tablet mode for laptops with a touchscreen that can …], ^
<lubot> <tbs61> but idk about lubuntu
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Thanks. So would have to install GNOME. What ever happened to Ubuntu's own desktop? I forget what called
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Unity
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Unity is no longer in development. Standard Ubuntu Desktop uses Gnome with minor customizations.
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Yeah I saw that... But also see there are projects to revise it like Unity Remix
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Just joined that telegram to ask them ... Maybe also try GNOME but I remember really liking Unity's Alt unified menu to search apps
#lubuntu 2020-06-21
<Actual> Hi, so I have had something on my mind for a while. I posted to the team, but I dunno if they got it or not. The problem is Lubuntu is dropping support for older computer firmware. Yet they is the main reason for developing Lubuntu
<Actual> Sorry for the typos.
<danya> qwe
